# East Pakistani Soldiers during Operation Searchlight



## kobiraaz

i am starting a thread on EAST PAKISTANI SOLDIERS during operation search light. please avoid any discussion about atrocities made by both. I have carefully omitted them. This thread is about course of battle event occurred during operation search light. My purpose is just to let pdf members know "once these soldiers took training together, loved each other... and Fate led them fight each other....." 


*Dhaka*

Pakistani plan of action for Dhaka, as drawn up by Maj. Gen. Farman, was:

13th Frontier Force to stay in cantonment as reserve and provide security
43rd Light Ack Ack regiment was to secure Tejgaon airport
22nd Baluch regiment would disarm the EPR and seize wireless at Pilkhana EPR HQ
32nd Punjab was to neutralize Rajarbag Police line
18th Punjab was to fan out and secure Nawabpur and old Dhaka
31st Field was to secure Second capital, Mohammadpur and Mirpur
A platoon from 3 SSG was to capture Sheikh Mujib
22nd Baluch and 32nd Punjab was to neutralize Dhaka University rebels
22 Baluch would be reinforced at Pilkhana

Bengali EPR officers were detained by the Pakistanis in Pilkhana and the troops were mostly ordered to stand down and relax, while 22nd Baluch took over security duties at Pilkhana on March 25 morning hours. Pakistani troops moved out at 11:30 PM from Dacca cantonment as the Pakistani field commander wished to cut the reaction time of the Bengali forces.The army was given a 6 hour deadline to achieve its goal in Dhaka. Pakistani Army troops quickly shut off all communication channels in Dacca before commencing the operation.

The 10th Bengal was easily disarmed in the cantonment and later eliminated. The 31st Field was deployed in the second capital of Dacca city itself and secured the northern part of the city. The commandos, accompanied by Major Belal and Lt. Col. Z.A. Khan easily captured Sheikh Mujibur Rahman at the beginning of the crackdown. The capture of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman was announced to all units (perhaps) "The big bird has been caged". The death of Commodore moazzem Hossain was announced in Urdu. The military were searching for Tajuddin and Bhuiya and they were announcing that any building shown hoisting black flag or Bangladeshi flag will be knocked down. 

22nd Baluch at the EPR HQ attacked and subdued the disorganised resistance of the mostly disarmed EPR after an all night battle. Pakistanis captured the EPR troops posted at Mirpur, the President House and the Governor house without resistance, but many managed to flee while some were executed.

The Police at Rajarbag put up a stout resistance, but were eventually overcome and most survivors were captured or scattered.The city was secured before dawn and a curfew was imposed. Surviving EPR and police fled the city, some crossed the Buriganga river to gather at Jingira. Sporadic attacks on the army took place during March 26-April 5, but barring the failure to arrest Awami league leaders, the army had achieved its objectives. 

From March 26 to April 6, in an operation dubbed "GREAT FLY-IN" PIA Boeings and C 130 Transports would fly the 9th (made of the 27th, 313ed and 117th Brigades)and 16th (34th and 205th bdes) divisions (a total of 5 Brigade Hqs, containing 16 infantry battalions) to Dacca,and elements of these formations would be flown to various locations in East Pakistan to reinforce Pakistani garrisons. 2 Mortar batteries and 2 wings each of EPCAF and West Pakistan Rangers, accompanied by a considerable number of Tochi and Thal Scouts were also deployed.

Pakistan army lifted the curfew for 2 hours on 27 March, when thousands of civilians left Dacca for the countryside. Pakistani troops began to move out of the city after March 26, taking up positions at Demra to the east, Tongi to the north and Narayangaung to the south to block road access to the city. By April 10, Pakistani Army had taken over the area between the Padma River to the south and Tangail-Narshindi to the north.







*Mymensingh-Joydebpur*

The 2nd EBR was posted in Joydebpur to the north of Dhaka, and had detachments posted in the Gazipur Ordnance factory (which had a small arsenal)and Rajendrapur Munitions factory (also housed an ammunition depot). Pakistani planners had feared that this unit could launch attacks on Dhaka Airport or the cantonment itself and disrupt the operation during the early hours of March 25/26, when Dhaka garrison had no reserve forces to spare.Although Lt. Col. Masudul Hasan had informed Maj. K M Shafiullah (EBR) of the Pakistani crackdown on March 26 via telephone, the unit did not take any action until March 27. Pakistani troops took control of the Rajendrapur factory on March 26 and began to replenish munitions from that depot.

EPR 2nd wing (4 companies, one in Mymenshing, while other were posted to the north at Naqshi, Karaitoli and Lengura) was HQed at Mymenshing, along with a company of 2 EBR and a mixed company of W. Pakistani soldiers. The Pakistani unit attacked the EPR company on March 27 but was wiped out on March 28, while other 2nd Wing companies neutralised Pakistani soldiers (either arrested them and sent them across the border or killed them) and deployed in towns to the east and west of Mymensingh by March 29. The 2nd EBR, under Major Shafiullah, revolted on 27 March, partially looted the Gazipur armory and regrouped at Mymensingh on 30 March. Shafiullah took command of 2nd EBR and 7 EPR companies (4 from 2nd wing and 3 made out of EPR, police, Mujahid and Answer personnel), and deployed his forces at Tangail, Bahadurabad, Sirajgaung, and Gaffargaon by March 30.3 EPR companies were sent to Dacca to conduct sneak attacks, while the 2nd EBR moved via Kishorgaung and Narshindi to attack Dacca. Maj. Shafiullah canceled this plan on 31 March and joined the forces of Khaled Mosharraf north of Comilla with the 2nd EBR troops. Major Shafiullah deployed his forces as follows: 1 Company each at Narshindi, Ashuganj, Azabpur, Brahmanbaria, Sarail, Taliapara, 2 EBR Hq at Teliapara, and 1 company sent to Shadipur in Sylhet, and 1 to Chittagong to help Major Zia.

Pakistani forces (27th Brigade) moved north from Dacca on April 1, one column headed for Tangail while the other for Narshindi. EPR forces ambushed them near Tangail, but Pakistanis broke through despite heavy casualties and Tangail fell on April 9. Two columns headed north from Tangail, one towards Jamalpur and the other towards Mymensingh. Despite being repeatedly ambushed by Bengali forces, Jamalpur fell on April 14 and Mymensingh by April 22.

PAF bombed Narshindi on April 6, dispursing the EPR forces, and the army column (31st Baluch) attacked EPR positions near Narshindi on 8 April. This was repulsed, but the next attack, aided by artillery and Saber jets, broke through on April 9 and Narshindi fell on April 12. Mopping up action was conducted by the 27th Brigade, which secured Mymensingh, Sylhet and part of Comilla division by June.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## kobiraaz

*Chittagong*

Chittagong housed the only oil refinery in East Pakistan, had a large fuel depot, was the largest seaport and MV Swat, with 9000 tons of arms and ammunition was in port. Bengali units substantially outnumbered the West Pakistani Chittagong garrison, which was a cause of concern for Pakistani planners. Bengali officers of EPR and EBR had discussed a preemptive strike on Pakistan forces, but the senior Bengali officers (Lt. Col M.R. Choudhury -Chief Instructor, EBRC) and Major Ziaur Rahman (2IC, 8 EBR), dissuaded Captain Rafiq (Sector Adjutant, EPR) from rebelling in the belief that the Pakistani army would not take action against civilians, but confirmed that they will revolt in case of any Pakistani attack. Attempts to unload arms and ammunition from MV Swat were a partial failure during March 20-25th, as civilian protestors blocked any attempt to take the arms to the cantonment and many were shot by the army. Brig. Mazumdar was relieved of his post because of this failure.

Pakistani units were given the following objectives in Chittagong:

Disarm EBRC units, 8 EBR, EPR and police units
Seize police armory, radio station and telephone exchange
Liaise with Pakistani Navy
Arrest Lt. Col. MR Chaudhury and Awami League leaders.

The Chittagong garrison was to be reinforced by the bulk of 53rd Brigade troops from Comilla on March 26.











*Course of events:*
* March 25*

The daytime witnessed nothing unusual, Pakistani and Bengali troops continued normal activities, while civilians barricaded streets to impede army movements. 1 Company of Bengali soldiers unloaded the MV Swat, all day and night, which would be finished by March 26 midday. Pakistani navy secured the airport just after dusk, capturing all EPR personnel stationed there. Commodore Mumtaj prevented any massacre of Bengali Naval personnel at the naval base but also ensured they cause no mischief.The port facility was secured by a Pakistani infantry company by 9:00 PM. Communication networks were partially shutdown.

Around 8:30 PM, Captain Rafiq (Sector Adjutant, EPR) was informed of troop movements in Dhaka. He immediately went to the EPR HQ and successfully took control of the facility by 10:30, imprisoning about 300 Pakistani EPR members, then sent a prearranged signal to all Bengali EPR companies attached to the Chittagong EPR sector to imprison all Pakistani soldiers and come to the city. This is the only instance where Bengali units launched a preemptive strike against the Pakistanis during the operation. Captain Rafiq deployed his troops in Agrabad (100 soldiers), Railway Hill (150) and Court hill (a platoon). The rest guarded the EPR HQ. The EPR Ramgarh contingent was told to blow up the Shuvopur bridge. As per his discussions with Lt. Col. Chowdhury and Major Zia, he had assumed they would take over the cantonment &#8211; an assumption that would have fatal consequences.

20 Baluch, under Lt. Col Fatami, sent 6 truck loaded with troops to secure EBRC around 11:30 PM. They achieved total surprise and killed over 1000+ Bengali troops and secured the area by 3:30 PM. (Islam pp. 105&#8211;106) Lt Col. M.R. Chowdhury was among those killed, while surviving Bengali personnel were scattered. Pakistani forces had partially achieved their objectives by securing the cantonment, the port and the airport, and they awaited reinforcements from Comilla before taking further steps.

8 EBR troops at Sholoshahar were unaware of the attack on EBRC. Major Ziaur Rahman was away, making his way to port to unload ammunition from MV Swat around 11:45 PM while Major Mir Shawkat Ali had been ordered to take a company to the port. When some of the EBRC survivors reached 8 EBR lines begging for help, Captain Khalekuzzaman raced to find Zia while Captain Oli Ahmad began recalling EBR troops to Sholoshahar and arrested all Pakistani soldiers and officers of the unit. Captain Khalek managed to find Maj. Zia and get his escort of Pakistani troops back to 8 EBR lines, where Zia managed to arrest his escort and order Bengali troops to move out. Bengali officers were divided in their opinion, some wanted to take on the 20 Baluch at EBRC to save Bengali lives, but ultimately it was decided that such a move would be suicidal. 8 EBR left the city and took position across the Kalurghat bridge around 1:15 AM.Bengali troops killed all Pakistani prisoners including the CO, Lt. Col. Janjua prior to moving out.

Pakistani troops from the Naval base launched an unsuccessful attack on the EPR HQ in the early hours (2:00AM &#8211; 4:00 AM) of March 26. Around 4:00 March 26, Major Bahar (CO 53rd Brigade Signal Company -Bengali), warned Captain Rafiq of 80 to 100 vehicles bearing the bulk of 53rd Brigade troops under Brig. Iqbal Shaffi was moving towards Chittagong. Captain Rafiq sent a EPR Machine gun platoon under Subadar Musa, with a mortar and rocket launcher to delay the Pakistani column near Kumira, 12 miles north of Chittagong.

By 11:30 PM Captain Haroon (2IC 17th EPR Wing) had taken control of the wing, put Pakistani personnel in jail, and had signaled EPR troops in border areas to move to Chittagong by 3:30 AM. Captain Haroon with his troops reached Kalurghat Bridge by 26 March morning, where Major Zia ordered him to stay with the 8 EBR troops, along with 2 EPR companies coming from Teknaf Rangamati EPR Company imprisoned their Pakistani members and took position to the north east of cantonment by the early hours of March 26. Bengali plan of resistance had fallen apart, EPR troops were to remain without the expected reinforcements throughout the battle.

*March 26*

53rd Brigade detachment had moved out around 3:00 AM from Comilla, but was repeatedly faced delays on the way because of barricades, damaged culverts and other obstacles thrown up by civilians during their 100 mile journey to Chittagong, forcing them to stop and make makeshift repairs and diversion roads before moving on. They captured the partially damaged Suvapor Bridge intact around 10:00 AM then stopped to make repairs. Brig. Shaffi was ordered to make for Chittagong, so he resumed his advance with the infantry, commando troops and some mortars after midday, when his engineers put up a path across the ravine, leaving his engineers and mortar battery at Shuvopur. By 7 PM, March 26, this group had reached Kumira (Comeera), by which time Captain S.A. Bhuyan (after talking with Captain Rafiq over phone) of EBRC had reinforced the EPR Platoon at Kumira with 70 soldiers, and had divided his forces in 3 platoons to set up an ambush.

20 Baluch with some tanks had secured the area immediately around the cantonment in the morning. During the day Pakistani troops from naval base and EPR soldiers had several clashes inside the city, especially around the Agrabad area and the Railway hill resulting in Pakistani soldiers being bottled up in the naval base. Bengali positions in the city came under shellfire from Pakistani Naval ships and artillery, while Bengali troops at the port facility were disarmed around midday and shot before dusk.

Around 7 PM, Brig. Shaffi&#8217;s troops were ambushed near Kumira, losing 10 killed, and suffering almost 100 casualties, including Lt. Col. Shahpur Khan (CO 24 FF). Brig. Shaffi himself had to flee for the hills, and 2 truck full of arms were recovered by the Bengalis. Half the convoy was outside the ambush firing range and Pakistanis, commanded by Major Amzad Hussain (Bengali!!!) fought back, and a 2 hour long battle ensued. The mortars were handled by Captain Fazlur Rahman Bhuyan (Bengali), who ironically was a Kakul Academy batch mate of Captain S.A. Bhuyan, leading the Bengali ambush. The Pakistani column lost all contact with Comilla and the GHQ at Dhaka, raising fears that it had been wiped out, which, if true, might have crippled the Pakistani effort.

The EPR HQ and Railway hill came under intense bombardment by Pakistani naval ships (PNS Jahangir and 2 gunboats) and artillery during the day. Pakistani troops launched two attacks on the Railway hill and EPR HQ after a 2 hour barrage around 8:30 PM, but both attacks were repulsed. Pakistanis continued to shell both areas throughout the night.

At the end of March 26, both Pakistani and Bengali troops had been denied land based reinforcements. Pakistani troops were stuck at Kumira, while Major Zia was keeping any EPR troops heading to the city at Kalurghat. Pakistani troops were in control of the northern and southern part of the city, and they were getting reinforcements through the air. The 2nd SSG (CO: Lt. Col Sulayman) was flown to Chittagong, while ammunition was flown out to replenish Pakistani forces around the province. Bengali troops were stuck in the middle (literally and figuratively) so the lack of communication and coordination between Maj. Zia and Captain Rafiq meant Bengali positions would come under intense pressure. Maj Zia had decided not to enter the city until his forces were all organized, so 1000+ Bengali soldiers remained at Kalurghat. EPR troops from Ramgarh could not reach the city as Pakistanis stuck at Kumira barred their way, and the troops from Rangamati were stuck outside the cantonment. The Bengali soldiers in the city were in dire need of supplies and reinforcements.

* March 27*

Captain Rafiq and EPR troops withdrew from the Railway Hill position, and planning to join the EPR troops on the north of the cantonment before sunrise. Captain Rafiq planned to attack the cantonment and take over the supply dumps, but his troops moving towards the cantonment were taken to Kalurghat by Maj Zia enroute, scuttling this risky plan. Pakistani troops from the naval base moved through Agrabad towards the EPR HQ, but EPR troops managed to beat back the attack.

General Khadim, GOC East Pakistan flew to Chittagong cantonment in the morning and conferred with Col. Fatami, then tried to locate Brig. Shaffi&#8217;s troops flying along the Comilla-Chittagong highway by Helicopter. The helicopter was hit by small arms fire near Kumira, and returned to Dacca without making contact.Gen Khadim moved his HQ from Dhaka to Chittagong cantonment next, and sent a column of 20 Baluch to locate the 53rd Brigade troops, but this column clashed with the EPR troops north of the city and got bogged down. General Mitha arrived in Chittagong around midday via Helicopter and planned to send a commando platoon from 2 SSG under Lt. Col Sulayman to link up with 20 Baluch before going on to locate Brig. Shaffi.The platoon raced north from the naval base in 2 jeeps and 3 pickup trucks, but were ambushed near Double Mooring, losing 13 members including the CO.

Meanwhile Brig. Shaffi had regrouped his forces at Kumira, and the Pakistani soldiers from Shuvopur had joined him after leaving a rearguard on the bridge. He sent a column east to bypass the Bengali position and linkup with the 20 Baluch, but it was ambushed and forced to withdraw. Another column moving along the seashore was also ambushed, and some Pakistani soldiers lost their way and were killed by Bengali mobs. Bengali civilians had provided warnings which were crucial for setting up the ambushes. The EPR troops at Kumira were almost out of ammunition and fell back 5 miles south to Bhatiari. Captain Bhuyan left for the city to get supplies, but could not return to Kumira. Captain Rafiq finally managed to re-supply the troops, but it took 7 long hours. Later that day Capt. Rafiq left for Ramgarh to seek Indian assistance. In the meantime, EPR troops took control of Feni, thus cutting off the road link between Comilla and Brig. Shaffi. EPR troops at Ramgarh split in two groups, one moved to join the Bengali soldiers near the Chittagong cantonment, while the others made for Shuvopur.

At the Chittagong naval base Brig. Ansari formed a task force of 2 tanks, one infantry battalion and mortars to hold the port area, supported by the 2 SSG commandos and naval ships. He was later reinforced by another battalion flown from Dhaka. Pakistanis made another attack on the EPR HQ without success later in the day.

Major Zia kept his troops at Kalurghat bridge, broadcast a declaration of independence with himself as the provisional head of state in the evening. He later amended the message and declared independence on behalf of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman after consulting with Awami League leaders, and arranged to broadcast the message hourly.The impact of this broadcast, which were picked up by the civilians and isolated Bengali units fighting the Pakistanis, was significant. Gen. Mitha planned to send another commando platoon to blow up the station, but the fate of the first platoon convinced him to send this in speedboats instead of overland.

EPR troops attempted to capture the Shuvopur bridge without success. Pakistani troops had failed to take control of Chittagong as planned, but they had access to airborne reinforcements and no lack of supplies, while Bengali troops were running out of supplies, needed reinforcements and the lack of coordination between Maj. Zia and Captain Rafiq meant their effort were not fully effective. By 27 March, most Bengali troops outside Chittagong city had assembled near the Kalurghat bridge, away from the battle in the city, where Major Zia had set up command.

* March 28*

Pakistani forces at Kumira launched a 3 pronged attack on Bengali forces in the morning, supported by mortars and PNS Rajshahi and Balaghat from the sea. The attack broke through and surviving EPR troops retreated to Fauzdarhut, were they were joined by an EPR platoon. Brig. Shaffi soon began attacking the area around 8 AM. After a clash of 3 hours, Bengali troops fell back to a position near the Haji Camp, which soon came under attack from Brig. Shaffi&#8217;s troops.

The Pakistani commando platoon sent to blow up Kalurghat Radio station was cornered in the Agri Building near the river and wiped out. Gen. Khadim then ordered the 20 Baluch to attack the station, which was repulsed. 20 Baluch also unsuccessfully attempted to dislodge the EPR troops positioned to the north of the cantonment around midday. Pakistani troops managed to push south from the cantonment and take control of the Circuit house (this became the HQ for Gen. Khadim). Pakistani ships and artillery continued pummel Bengali positions, but Pakistani attempts from the naval base to drive the EPR from Agrabad and link up with the 20 Baluch failed, although 20 Baluch and Brig. Shaffi&#8217;s group made contact with each other later in the day.

Captain Bhuyan, who was posted at Kalurghat Radio station by Major Zia, made two Radio announcements. The first one was to observe a blackout, the second was for all Bengali armed forces personnel to gather at Laldighi Moydan. Realizing the danger from the PAF in an open air gathering, the second announcement was cancelled, which was mainly given to gather scattered Bengali troops in the city. Major Zia had not finished his reorganization so 1000+ Bengali troops still sat at Khalurghat. At night, nervous Bengali soldiers at Kalurghat radio station opened up twice at thin air, wasting much of their ammunition. EPR troops from Ramgarh, now commanded by Maj. Shamsuddin (CO 14th EPR Wing) attacked the Pakistani guard on Shuvopur bridge in the evening, wiping out the Pakistani contingent and capturing the bridge.

*March 29*

Brig. Ansari sent a Pakistani detachment from the naval base bypassing EPR positions at Agrabad and captured New market and DC hill in the morning, but they were repulsed at Court Hill. Brig. Shaffi, who had taken control of the Haji camp and linked up with the 20 Baluch, now pushed south to the edge of Agrabad and made contact with Brig. Ansari&#8217;s detachment around evening, much to the relief of Pakistani HQ in Dhaka then captured the Medical college and Pravartak hill as well. Bengali troops fell back to Halishahar, while small groups continued to make hit and run attacks around the city. Bengali forces now held EPR HQ, Dampara, Kalurghat Radio station, Chawkbazar and Court hill, but were isolated from each other and had almost exhausted their ammunition. Major Zia kept bulk of his forces at Kalurghat, while small groups were sent to the city to make hit and run attacks. The initiative now fully rested with the Pakistan forces after 4 days of bitter fighting.

* March 30*

Brig. Ansari began organizing a task force to clear the city, while Brig. Shaffi took overall command with the task of taking out the Radio station, EPR HQ and the Dampara police line immediately. While Pakistan Navy and army shelled Bengali positions, Gen. Mitha again sent a commando platoon to attack Kalurghat Radio Station, which failed. 20 Baluch next attacked towards the station but was repulsed after heavy fighting. Finally the PAF bombed the station, and the transmitters were removed to another location by Bengali personnel. Sporadic clashed took place around the EPR HQ, while Major Zia left Maj. Shawkat in command at Kalurghat Bridge (1000+ Bengali troops were still positioned there) and left for Ramgarh around 7:30 PM to seek Indian assistance.

* March 31*

Brig. Ansari launched a battalion sized attack on the EPR HQ at Halishahar (a strongly fortified area), supported by another battalion and 2 tanks, with PNS Babur and Jahangir and 2 gunboats, plus a mortar battery lending fire support. The buildings at the HQ were leveled by shellfire - inadvertently leading to the death of Pakistani POWs. The battle raged from 7 am to 2 PM, and when the attack stalled around midday, PAF jets bombed the area, and another 3 hours were needed before the base was secured. Bengali survivors fled north through by lanes and left the city altogether.

*Aftermath*

Brig. Ansari next attacked the Dampara police line on March 31 with his task force which fell after a sharp firefight. On April 1 the Pakistani attack on Court hill was repulsed with the loss of a tank. Brig. Ansari launched an attack with 2 companies on April 2, which got stalled. He then sent 4 companies from two directions at Court hill, and captured the place, leaving Bengali troops with control of Chawlkbazar only in Chittagong city. For his services the superseded Brig. Ansari was awarded the &#8216;&#8216;Hilal-i-Jurat&#8217;&#8217; and the rank of Major General.

Between April 3 &#8211;April 6, Pakistani troops carried out mop up operations and fought several sharp street battles in and around Chawlkbazar, and by April 10 they had secured the city. Captain Rafiq and Maj. Zia had secured aid from BSF by April 6, and were busy organizing Bengali forces around Ramgarh. Bengali troops had captured 18 Pakistani officers near Ramgarh including Lt. Col Sheikh and Major Iqbal, all of whom Maj. Zia surrendered to the Indian authorities. Major Shafiullah and Major Khaled Musharraf sent 1 company each to Ramgarh, while Maj. Zia was busy attending the meetings at Teliapara and was absent from Chitagong front. All Bengali troops had left the city to regroup in 2 areas, at Kalurghat (1,000+ Bengali troops of the EPR and EBR), and at Kumira to the north of the city. By the 10th of April, Pakistani troops were poised to launch a three pronged coordinated attack to drive the Bengali troops from their positions.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## somebozo

Very detailed info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Comilla*

Comilla is on the strategically important Dhaka-Chittagong highway and a crucial road link. Pakistani objectives were:

Disarm 4 EBR, EPR and police
Secure town, telephone exchange and arrest Awami League leaders





Pakistani plan was to have one 31 Punjab company ambush Maj. Khaled&#8217;s detachment as it moved to Shamshernagar while another company neutralized the remainder of the 4 EBR at Brahmanbaria. The plan was foiled because Maj. Khaled took an alternative rout to Shamshernagar, thus avoiding the ambush, and the other company was delayed because of barricades on the road. Major Shafat learned of the Pakistani crackdown on March 26 morning from people fleeing Dhaka and managed to warn Major Khaled, who ordered Jamil to remain vigilant until Khaled arrived in Brahmanbari to lead the revolt. An unknown person warned Majoe Jamil of the approach of the 31st Punjab detachment on March 27 early hours, and Major Jamil managed to arrest all Pakistani personnel prior to the scheduled 10:00 PM meeting. Major Khaled arrived later that day and deployed his troops to the north and east of Comilla.

The Pakistanis easily arrested and imprisoned or executed Bengali troops in Comilla cantonment, then wiped out the police in Comilla city on 26 March. The EPR HQ wing was warned of the attack and most EPR personnel managed to escape. A convoy of 80 to 100 vehicles bearing the 24th Frontier Force, the mortar batteries, commando troops and the engineers started for Chittagong after Comilla was secured. An engineering company had been sent to Feni on March 25 to secure the road. This column was ambushed by the EPR 12 miles from Chittagong on 26 March evening. The 3rd Commando battalion attacked and eliminated the 4th EBR rear party in the cantonment on 29 March.

Pakistanis maintained control of the city and the airfield throughout the operation. By April 10, Bengali troops still controlled major cities in Comilla, Noakhali and Syhlet. Pakistani 27th, 313th, and 117th Brigades were attacking these positions. Comilla was reinforced by helibourne troops from April 2, but their efforts to breakout from the city were foiled by Bengali fighters. The first major success of the Pakistani Comilla contingent came on April 19, when Akhaura fell to them.

*Sylhet*

Pakistani objectives were:

Secure Radio station and exchange
Secure Kean bridge and airport
Disarm EPR and police, arrest Awami league leaders


Pakistani troops took over Sylhet city on March 26 without resistance, while Bengali EPR troops from 3rd wing and EPR Sector HQ managed to escape capture because Major Javed Barkat aided them. 31st Punjab companies sent to neutralize 4 EBR took up platoon size defensive position at Sherpur, Sadipur and Shamshernagar after being foiled by the 4 EBR revolt in Brahmanbaria. EPR 12th wing troops began to gather at Sunamganj while 3rd wing troops began taking over the BOPs after learning of the Pakistani crackdown from March 27 onward.





_ Initial clashes_

An EPR company attacked Samshernagar on March 27 and drove back the Pakistani platoon towards Sylhet. Another EPR company attacked 2 Pakistani platoons at Maulvi Bazar on March 27 and occupied the town. EPR troops also repulsed a Pakistani platoon sized attacked on Sunamganj on March 29, while remaining 12th wing companies imprisoned W. Pakistani personnel of the wing and joined the resistance, some joining Major CR Dutta in Habiganj while others joined Maj. Khaled Musharraf near Comilla. A 31st Punjab company attacked and captured Shamshernagar on March 31 early morning with PAF assistance from the EPR forces. Some EPR troops took up position at Khadimnagar by March 31.

_ Bengali resistance solidifies_

Major C.R Dutta (Frontier Force &#8211; on leave) was at Habiganj on March 25 and with the aid of Lt. Col. (ret) M.A. Rab (M.N.A 70 and future COS Bangladesh Army) had gathered a mixed force of EPR, police and volunteers totaling 2 companies by March 27. This force moved to Maulvi Bazar on April 1.On April 4 EPR troops from Sunamganj attacked Pakistanis in Sylhet with inconclusive results. While the Pakistanis began to reinforce Salutikar airfield, Major Dutta advanced on Sherpur on April 4, crossed the river at night with civilian assistance, and launched a 3 pronged attack on Pakistani forces on 5 April around 5 AM. After a 7 hour firefight surviving Pakistanis fell back to Sadipur.

Major Shafiullah had sent a 2nd EBR company (CO Captain Aziz) to aid Major Dutta. While Major Dutta advanced north along the Sylhet-Comilla highway, Capt. Aziz took an easterly route towards Sylhet. On April 6, he arrived within 3 miles of Sylhet, and after a sharp fight with some Pakistani troops, managed to take control of the south side of Surma river. By this time Major Dutta had driven the Pakistanis from Sadipur to Sylhet and joined Capt. Aziz on April 7, augmenting his forces to 4 infantry companies. Captain Aziz took position on the Southern end of Keans Bridge in Sylhet city, cutting off road access to areas south of the Surman river. Pakistani planes carried on strikes at EPR on Khadimnagar on April 6, doing considerable damage. Pakistanis evacuated Sylhet city on April 7 and took up defense around Salutikar Airfield. EPR companies from Sunamgaj entered Sylhet on the same day, while 2 platoons occupied Khadimnagar. An attack on the airport by 2 platoon EPR troops from Khadimnagar on April 8 was unsuccessful, after which 1 EPR company reinforced the troops there. Bengali forces had by this time gathered 4 companies of regular troops and EPR and 2 mixed companies around Sylhet.

Reinforced through air by 2 infantry battalions and a mortar battery (possibly the 22 Baluch, 30 Frontier Force and the 81st Ind. Mortar Battery) of the 313st brigade, a Pakistani column attacked Khadimnagar on April 9 night, and drove out Bengali troops by 3:00 AM after a hand to hand battle, who retreated to Haripur. Another detachment attacked Sylhet city and occupied the area after a 4 hour struggle.Pakistani planes bombed Keans bridge around 2:00 PM April 10, then launched a 3 prong attack on the bridge, outflanked the position by crossing the river both upstream and downstream, and by dusk Captain Aziz retreated south to Sadipur. Aside from sporadic fighting, no major clashes took place near Sylhet until April 18.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

*Jessore*

Pakistani army Jessore contingent were given the following objectives:

Disarm 1st EBR, EPR sector HQ and police
Secure town, telephone exchange and arrest Awami League leaders
Maintain control of cantonment and airfield
Reinforce Khulna if required.


Pakistani soldiers entered Jessore city around 11:30 PM on March 25, took up positions on several locations and began patrolling the city. A few shots were exchanged near the EPR HQ but no major clash took place that night. ERP Bengali troops took up arms and began patrolling inside the HQ. Sector CO Lt. Col Aslam requested Bengali troops to stand down on March 26, assuring them that he would stand with them in case of an army attack, and Bengali troops reluctantly surrendered some of their weapons around midday. Major Osman (CO EPR 4 Wing at Chuadanga) tried to contact Bengali officers of the wing on March 26 but the officers refused to talk to him. The situation in Jessore remained calm until March 30.

From January 1971 1st EBR was training at Chaugacha (13 miles west of Jessore) near the Indian border and was unaware of the events taking place around the country. This unit was scheduled to relocate to West Pakistan and 50% of its troops were on pre-embarkation leave. On March 27 and 28 Major Osman had requested Col. Jalil to join the resistance but he had refused and warned Major Osman not to bother him further. On March 28 1 EBR reached the cantonment on March 29 4:00 PM. 7th Field Ambulance soldiers requested 1 EBR troops not to deposit their arms to the armory, but this request was disregarded. Around 8:00 AM on March 30 Brig. Durrani himself came to 1 EBR barracks and ordered all arms to be surrendered and took away the keys of the armory. Bengali soldiers then revolted, broke arms out of the kotes and began firing at the nearby Baluch barracks around 9:00 AM. The EBR line immediately came under mortar and automatic weapons fire from entrenched Pakistani soldiers from 3 sides.

Lt. Col Jalil refused to join his soldiers, and on his request the Pakistani soldiers and officers attached to 1 EBR was spared, while 50 Bengali soldiers surrendered to the Pakistanis and were shot as traitors.Lt. Hafiz and Lt. Anwar took command of the Bengali troops and led the firefight until 4:30 PM, when Bengali soldiers began an orderly retreat from the cantonment in small groups after losing nearly half the unit present strength and leaving their families behind. Lt. Hafiz managed to regroup his surviving troops 11 miles west of the cantonment around 8:30 PM. The retreat was carried out through heavy interdiction fire and majority of the surviving troops made it, except Lt. Anwar, who was shot while leading a group out, and 40 soldiers. 7th Field Ambulance troops also revolted and were wiped out. 

EPR troops received news of the cantonment clash and readied their defenses by 9:30 AM on March 30. All Pakistani personnel were imprisoned, but the Bengali officers left the HQ after the revolt started, leaving command to the JCOs. The city police also joined the revolt and began attacking army positions all around the city, while arms kept in government installations were distributed among civilian volunteers. EPR troops ambushed a Pakistani convoy coming from Khulna on March 30 evening, despite suffering heavy losses, surviving Pakistani troops managed to reach Jessore cantonment.

A confused battle erupted around the city, and on March 31 3 companies from the EPR 5th Wing cut off the Jessore &#8211; Khulna highway link. Pakistani troops abandoned the city and withdrew to the cantonment on March 31, to the anger of Pakistan Army Eastern HQ. 2 EPR companies coming from Chuadanga got stuck just east of the city and failed to arrive. However, Bengali fighters managed to take up positions with 6 miles of the cantonment and began shelling Pakistani outposts with 3 inch mortars.

Pakistani reinforcements began arriving from Dhaka via C-130 planes and helicopters from April 2. Jessore Airfield was inside the cantonment area and Pakistani troops maintained control of both throughout the operation. A Pakistani column moved towards Kushtia, but was ambushed on April 3 and driven back, although Pakistanis took up positions in the Bihari colony in the city suburbs the same day. The Pakistanis made several unsuccessful attempts on April 5 to move towards Jhenida. On April 6, the Pakistan army simultaneously attacked all Bengali position near Jessore and recaptured the city. A Pakistani column moving towards Jhenida was ambushed and driven back on April 7. Bengali troops regrouped at Narail and moved towards Jessore, but were scattered by Pakistani air attacks on April 9. On 11 April several Pakistani army columns left Jessore, one heading for Jhenida, one towards Khulna, and one towards Benapol. Pakistani 57th Brigade crossed over from Rajshahi and began attacking Kushtia. By the last week of April, Bengali resistance had been driven across the border by the converging attacks of the 57th and 10th brigade.

*Khulna*

Pakistan army Khulna detachment had the following objectives:

Secure town, Telephone exchange and Radio Station.
Disarm EPR Wing HQ and police line
Arrest Awami League and Communist leaders.

Pakistani forces maintained their positions throughout the operation, and had arrested the Bengali EPR personnel in Khulna on 25 March. Some of the political leaders had also been arrested. There were sporadic clashes in the city, but by March 28, Khulna was under firm Pakistani control. A Pakistani troop column from Jessore had reached the city after brushing aside two clumsy ambushes by a mixed force of volunteers and police on March 28. Operation Searchlight had anticipated Jessore garrison reinforcing Khulna, but ironically the Khulna detachment was requested to provide reinforcements for Jessore.





_March 28- April 10: Khulna cut-off_

EPR forces outside the city learned of the crackdown on March 26 and revolted. Many of the captured EPR personnel managed to escape from Khulna and joined their compatriots. One company from Kaliganj joined the EPR 4 wing, while the other 3 took positions on the Khulna - Jessore highway. EPR troops ambushed a Pakistani column heading for Jessore on March 30, a few individuals managed to reach Jessore. On April 4, Bengali fighters from Barisal launched an unsuccessful attack on the Khulna Radio station located outside the city. Khulna garrison remained isolated until the end of April.

* Kushtia*

Pakistani objectives were to secure the town, establish a presence and take control of the telephone exchange.


27th Baluch company moved to Kushtia, which is about 54 miles north from Jessore and sits on the Rajshahi - Jessore highway, around 11:30 PM on March 25 in 13 vehicles from Jessore cantonment. They first took control of the Police lines and disarmed 500 police personnel. The CO then spread out his forces and set up outposts at the Town Police HQ, VHF Radio Station, Telephone exchange and District school, and disabled the phone and telegraph lines. By 26 March 6 AM a curfew imposed and the town was calm for the next 48 hours. Some of the police managed to escape on March 28 and join the EPR at Chuadanga.

_Bengali resistance forms up_

Major Abu Osman Chowdhury managed to escape from Kushtia on March 26 and reached Chuadanga via Jhenida. The EPR wing had learned of the crackdown through the EPR wireless net and had imprisoned all W. Pakistani personnel by this time. Major Osman met with political leaders, government officials and at 2:30 PM raised the Bangladesh flag at EPR HQ &#8211; signaling the start of revolt. The other companies were alerted via radio and they began to set up roadblocks on the roads around Kushtia.


Pakistani troops from Jessore made probing attacks near the border from Jessore but did not push on after meeting resistance near Courtchadpur on March 27. All EPR troops at the border were ordered to Chuadanga on the same day, while Major Osman sent a letter to Lt. Col. Jalil (CO 1 EBR &#8211; Bengali), then at Chaugacha with his battalion, informing him of the Pakistani crackdown and requesting him to take command. He sent a messenger to Col. Jalil the following day, Col Jalil dismissed his suggestion as insane babbling and warned not to bother him again. All EPR companies assembled at Chuadanga on March 28. Major Osman had gathered a force containing 600 EPR troops and 400 mixed volunteers, and deployed to attack Kushtia. A mixed group of 200 troops were kept at Kushtia, another similar group under Jhenida SDP Mahbubuddin took position near Kaliganj south of Jhenida. 2 EPR Platoons were sent to Courtchandpur while a company was posted at Jhenida. Captain AR Chowdhury led a company directly from Chuadanga to Kushtia, while another company advanced from Pryagpur towards Kushtia.

_ Assault on Kushtia_

Major Shoaib was warned of the coming Bengali attack by the local police but his forces failed to take it seriously, they did not bother to entrench themselves. Captain Chowdhury planned to attack Kushtia from 3 directions. A EPR company was to attack the District force from the south-east, while another struck the radio station from the east. The main group, reinforced by 2 mixed companies, would attack the Police line. About 5,000 civilians were to raise as much noise as possible to confuse the Pakistanis. Bengali forces began shelling Pakistani positions and skirmishing around 3:45 PM on March 29. Around 4:00 AM on March 30 the Bengalis struck all Pakistani positions simultaneously after a mortar barrage, preventing the Pakistanis from reinforcing each other.

The force attacking the police line took over an adjacent three storey building and sprayed the Pakistanis with bullets, a Pakistani troop section tried to hit the building with Recoilless rifles around 1:30 PM but were cut down. Around 5 PM Pakistani survivors retreated to the company HQ after losing 20 men. Pakistanis at the Radio station and Telephone exchange also retreated to the company HQ at the District School. Bengali assault on the school was repulsed and sporadic fighting continued throughout the night. Major Shoaib had requested reinforcements and air support via Radio from Jessore, both requests were denied. Pakistani forces held out the following day, then 65 survivors tried to escape in a 3 ton truck, one dodge and 6 jeeps after dusk. This convoy was ambushed 25 kilometers south of Kushtia, losing 2 jeeps and the dodge. The survivors scattered in the countryside, Bengali mobs killed all but 2 Pakistani soldiers. Lt. Ataullah Shah and another were rescued by the EPR, given medical treatment and surrendered to the Indian authorities later. Kusthia would remain under Bengali control until April 16

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

*Rajshahi*

The objectives allocated for the Pakistani garrison in Rajshahi were:

Disarm police and EPR Sector HQ
Secure Radio station and telephone exchange
Arrest Awami League leaders and secure University/Medical college


The CO of 25 Punjab, Lt. Col. S. Baluch was away and joined his unit on 25 March. As per the plan, he sent a company to Pabna, a town to the east of Rajshahi sitting on the vital road link to Dhaka, on the same day to establish Pakistani presence. Pakistan troops began patrolling Rajshahi from March 25, and the situation was normal, if tense the following day. Bengali police had dug bunkers expecting an attack, but nothing happened. EPR 6 Wing troops at Nawabgaung did not face anything unusual during March 25&#8211;26. The situation at Naogaon was different. Bengali troops at Rohanpur had clashed with Pakistani troops on March 23, and on March 26 soldiers at Naogaon revolted after receiving news of the countrywide Pakistani crackdown. The Bengali troops managed to imprison all Pakistani personnel while they were at dinner.Major Nazmul Huq joined his troops and began assembling the wing companies at Naogaon.






_Situation explodes: March 27_

25th Punjab took defensive positions near the Rajshshi police line and EPR HQ on March 27. Although a truce was negotiated between the police and Pakistani army, an attack was launched on the police lines after 12:00 PM, which fell after a 3 hour battle. Rajshahi police had contacted the EPR at Naogaon prior to the Pakistani attack, but received no help as EPR troops could not cover the 60 mile distance in time. But as the news of this Pakistani attack alerted the Bengali EPR soldiers, and they began to take measures. Pakistani EPR troops relocated to the cantonment the same day with most of the arms from the sector HQ, while some took position at the circuit house. Warned by the non Bengali sector adjutant Captain Ishaq, some Bengali EPR troops revolted, armed themselves, and sporadic clashes took place after dark which led to nothing. Bengali EPR personnel left Rajshahi the following day. The situation during March 28 &#8211; April 2 was uneventful. 

Pakistani EPR troops suddenly attacked Bengali troops at Nawabgaung on the same day, but were forced to surrender after a 3 hour battle. The 6 wing soldiers contacted Major Nazmul Huq at Naogaon and also joined the revolt.

_Escalation of hostilities: March 28 - March 29_

The 25 Punjab company in Pabna was deployed in small detachments around the town. A mixed force of Bengali EPR, police and volunteers attacked the company on March 27, and which caused casualties on both sides (including the company CO Captain Asghar and Lt. Rashid, 3 JCOs and 80 Pakistani troops). After a botched Heli evacuation attempt, Major Aslam led 2 platoons from Rajshai to Pabna on March 28 and extricated the survivors.This column was ambushed near Ishardi on March 29 by a Bengali force under Captain Rashid, lost 40 soldiers including Major Aslam,and only 18 soldiers ultimately reached Rajshahi after 3 days.

The 23rd Field company in Bogura was deployed in 2 groups, one guarding the ammunition dump while the other patrolling the town without incident during March 25 &#8211; March 29. Attempts to reinforce this group from Rangpur had not succeeded. A Bengali EPR company under Captain Gias moved to Bogura, 35 miles from Naogaun on March 28 morning, reaching the place in the evening. With the aid of 200 armed police and several hundred civilian volunteers, a Pakistani patrol was ambushed on March 29, and surviving Pakistanis fled to Rangpur. Captain Gias left Bogura the following day. Local Bengali fighters attacked the ammunition dump on April 1, put surviving Pakistani troops in jail and freed the town.

_Ring around Rajshahi_

After securing Pabna and Bogura, Major Nazmul Huq focused on Rajshahi, around which Bengali fighters had been gathering since March 28. After keeping a small reserve at Naogaon, Major Nazmul Huq concentrated a mixed force of EPR, Police and volunteers around Rajshahi by April 1. Captain Gias commanded a mixed force of almost 1,000 fighters from Nawabgaung while Captain Rashid led another 1,000 from Panba to Rajshahi. Sporadic clashes with Pakistanis started on the following day. A three pronged attack was launched on the town, with Captain Gias attacking from the south, Captain Rashid from the east and another group from the northwest on April 4. After a fierce 4 hour battle causing severe casualties on both sides, Pakistani forces left the town and took up a strong defensive position around the cantonment at Sapura, using minefields and barbed wire to beef up the place.Between April 1 - April 5, the PAF had launched airstrikes to little effect on Rajshahi. Bengali fighters launched several attacks on the cantonment between April 6 - April 10, and although the Pakistanis were ultimately confined in an area only 800 yards square, the Punjab regiment managed to survive.Rajshahi town remained free until April 15. On April 10, 3 EPR companies took position to block the Pakistani 57th infantry brigade at Nagarbari. Pakistani forces softened the position by airstrikes on April 10, a launch borne forced probed it the following day. At night Pakistani assault force crossed the Jamuna River and secured the position, forcing the battered remnants of Bengali fighters to flee towards Pabna. Brig. Arbab began cleaving a path of terror and destruction as he headed for Rajshahi with the 57th brigade.

* Rangpur-Saidpur*

Pakistani Army objectives for Rangpur were:

Secure both towns, Telephone exchange and Radio station in Rangpur.
Diasarm 3 EBR at Saidpur and EPR Sector HQ at Dinajpur
Secure Ammo dump at Bogura
Arrest Awami League leaders in Rangpur

As part of a pre arranged plan 3 EBR companies had been posted away from Saidpur to minimize their threat,and it&#8217;s anti tank weapons were given to the 26 FF company in Dinajpur for training purposes,further diminishing it&#8217;s firepower. 26 FF planned to disarm the EPR troops at Dinajpur during a Bara Khana on March 23, which failed because Bengali troops protested the presence of armed Pakistani soldiers in the dinner area and refused to eat until the Pakistani contingent put away their arms before sitting down to eat. Pakistani troops moved into Rangpur on March 25 around 12:00 AM and took up positions around the city. Capt. Nawajesh had barely escaped from the EPR HQ with some men, but the Pakistanis neutralized the police and remaining EPR troops easily. Pakistani troops also took control of Saidpur without any resistance. The situation in Dinajpur, Thakurgaon and Saidpur remained calm. Pakisrtani troops from 23rd Field and 29th Cavalry began regular patrolling in Rangpur from March 26 onward, aided by local non Bengali police members.On March 27 a group of Bengali civilians, armed with spears and such tried to enter Rangpur cantonment and were mown down by automatic fire.

Captain Ashraf, after persuading 3 EBR 21C Major Akthar of his desire to stay loyal to Pakistan, was sent to Thakurgaon with a 3 EBR company from Saidpur on March 26 morning. There were no clashes between Pakistani and Bengali forces although the situation remained tense. At Thakurgaon the EPR troops did not react to the martial law declaration. The following morning EPR troops entrenched themselves at the wing HQ.Things remained unchanged until March 28, when EPR companies deployed on the border became aware of the countrywide Pakistani crackdown from radio intercepts, and began to neutralize Pakistani EPR personnel in their midst. Capt. Nawajeshuddin met with EPR company commanders of the 10th wing and decided to take control of the Tista bridge, thus cutting off all territory north of the Tista river from Pakistani control on March 28.

On March 28 around 11:30 AM a rumor spread among EPR troops in Dinajpur that they might be attacked, and clash with the 26th FF company erupted around 3:00PM. The combatants began shelling each other with anti tank weapons and mortars and began exchanging fire from entrenched positions at their respective HQs. EPR troops posted in the city rushed to the EPR HQ, the police also joined the EPR troops, while Bengali EPR officers were captured by Pakistani troops and Pakistani EPR personnel and officers joined the 26th FF. The battle raged throughout the night and continued for the next 3 days. An EPR company took up position at Phulbari on March 29 while the other companies made for Dinajpur, including some EPR 10 Wing troops from Rangpur. EPR troops at Phulbari fought a series of battles on March 29 and 30, and managed to retain their position. A group of Pakistani EPR troops retreating towards Saidpur were also ambushed on March 29, leading to the death of 2 Pakistani officers but Pakistani survivors managed to reach Saidpur.

As the situation grew serious for the Pakistani troops at Dinajpur, a detachment from the 26th FF (CO Captain Fida H. Shah) was sent to Dinajpur.They ran afoul some Bengali EPR enroute but managed to reach the city by nightfall. Unable to linkup with the Pakistani detachment at Dinajpur, this column resumed their advance the following morning, advanced slowly through the town. By this time Brig. A.K. Malik had decided to evacuate Dinajpur, but a communication mix up prevented a concerted action between the two groups. The beleaguered Pakistani troops left the town using one avenue while Capt. Fida&#8217;s group raced to the Pakistani base to find it empty and fought their way out. The retreat was disorganized and some Pakistani troops were killed in an ambush enroute. EPR troops freed the captured Bengali officers. By March 31 Dinajpur was in Bengali hands.

Thakurgaon EPR troops learned of the Dinajpur clash on March 28 evening, and attacked the Pakistani EPR troops around 10:30 PM that night. The Pakistanis, however, were prepared and a firefight raged throughout the night and the following day around a 3 story building housing the Pakistani personnel. 9th Wing EPR companies at the border were requested to come to Thakurgaon via Radio on March 29, while the police joined the EPR. On March 30 the Pakistani troops at Thakurgaon were wiped out. EPR companies from the border arrived the following day.

Lt. Col. Hakeem was almost ambushed while leading a detachment towards Bogra at Palasbari on March 30 (or March 28, according to other sources)around 1:30 PM by a 3 EBR platoon and some EPR troops. Col. Hakeem fortunately managed to avoid the trap by calling out Lt. Rafiquddin Sarkar, 3 EBR platoon leader and keeping him in his jeep before opening fire, and returned to Saidpur after a firefight erupted.Lt. Rafiq was executed by Pakistanis later. Brig. Malik decided to disarm the 3 EBR and 29 Cavalry Bengali personnel on the same day.

_Disarming Bengali soldiers_

29 cavalry Bengali troops were divided into small groups for patrolling on March 28, and their return was staggered from Rangpur. Pakistani troops first disarmed Bengali guards at Rangpur cantonment, then each Bengali patrol group was surrounded by waiting Pakistani soldiers on their return and disarmed. Bengali officers and soldiers of 23rd Field and 29 cavalry was neutralized this way and most were executed.

3 EBR companies were at Parvatipur (CO Maj. S. Shaffat Hussain &#8211; Pakistani), Thakurgaon (CO Captain Ashraf &#8211; Bengali), Ghoraghat (2 companies, CO Maj. Nizamuddin &#8211; Bengali) and Saidpur (Rear party and HQ company, OC Capt. Anwar). 3 EBR companies conducted routine work during March 26&#8211;28, when the news on Pakistani attacks on Bengalis caused all except the one in Saidpur to revolt. Bengali troops at Ghoraghta were the first to react by setting up the failed ambush under Lt. Rafiq at Palashbari on March 28. Other EBR companies stayed in their positions until March 31.

26 FF attacked the 3 EBR barracks on March 30 (April 1 3:00 AM, according to other sources) with 23rd Field regiment guns providing fire support. Captain Fida was killed at the beginning of the battle, and the surviving EBR was finally forced to retreat after a bloody firefight that took a heavy toll on both sides.The initial attack on the Bengali positions was launched from the north, the second from the north west,while small groups of Pakistani troops infiltrated the positions to take out defensive strong points. After a few hours, surviving Bengali troops decided to retreat and left their position in 2 groups, having suffered 55 casualties out of 120 soldiers. Families were left behind and after some Pakistani soldiers abused them (including raping the wives of officers),they were moved to the Saidpur and Rangpur jail. Several Bengali officers attached to the 23rd Brigade were executed while several Bengali officers were sent to West Pakistan.

_Securing the air-link_

EPR 10th wing troops had taken control of the Tista bridge on March 28, and had deployed 2 companies near the bridge, 1 at Lalmanirhat airfield and the other 2 at Kurigram and Mogolhut. No clashes with Pakistani troops took place until April 1.

Helicopters began ferrying 48 Punjab and 4 FF troops began to Rangpur after the disarming of Bengali troops. On April 1 a 4 FF platoon probed the area around Tista Bridge, and in the ensuing clash Maj. Ejaj was killed. The following day an infantry company with 29 cavalry reconnaissance troops moved to the bridge. They directed artillery on the Bengali position and with the aid of air strikes and tanks managed to force the Bengalis to fall back slightly by evening. Another Pakistani column moved north and crossed the river at a different point and attacked and captured Lalmunirhat airfield. The outflanked EPR troops abandoned the bridge, and by 4 April the airport was fully operational, with troops and supplies being flown in and families flown out. Apart from small hit and run attacks, Pakistani position remained secured north of the Tista river. On 11 April around 3:30 AM 4 EPR companies attacked the airfield, but Pakistani resistance forced them to break off the attack at daybreak.

_Bengali deployment around Saidpur April 1_

EPR troops at Thakurgaon began to take up positions north of Saidpur from March 31. On April 2, Bengali officers and EPR JCOs of 8 and 9 wings decided to deploy troops around Saidpur. Thakurgaon EPR contingent moved to Nilphamari to the north of Saidpur, Bhushibandar to the west of it. Small contingents were deployed in areas in between these two positions. Pakistani troops moved to Parvatipur, south of Saidpur after 3 EBR company had gone south to Phulbaria on April 2. On April 4 Bengali commanders held another near Bhatgaon and decide to attack Saidpur, after which 1 EBR and 3 EPR companies (CO captain Ashraf) dug in at Bhushibandar, another EPR company (CO Capt. Anwar) went to Badarganj (west of Parvatipur), and another company stayed at Bhatgaon. 3 EBR companies attacked Parvatipur on the same day, the Pakistani troops and armed Biharis retreated to Saidpur.The significance of the deployment of the Bengali forces in the west, south and north of Saidpur in a semicircle, with the road east to Rangpur open, was not lost to the Pakistani commanders.

_ Pakistani counterattack from Rangpur/Saidpur_

Bengali troops lacked proper communication equipment for coordinating an attack on Saidpur and although Indian authorities had been contacted for help, none had been received. Pakistani troops, reinforced through the air after the capture of Lalmunirhut, began to attack Bengali positions from April 6 onwards. Task forces were created from the 26 FF, 48 Punjab and 4 FF battalions, accompanied by a squadron/troop from the 29 cavalry and a artillery pieces from the 23rd Field regiment, several Pakistani infantry columns backed by air support begun to attack Bengali positions simultaneously from April 4. Bhushibandar was taken on April 5, Parvatipur was taken on April 6, Nilphamari was unsuccessfully attacked the same day. 3 EBR troops attacking Parvatipur from Phulbai on the same day met with bloody repulse and retreated to Phulbari. Pakistani troops attacked Nilphamari on April 7, Bengali troops left the town the same day and Pakistanis took the town the following day. By April 10, Pakistani troops were poised to attack Bengali positions at T-Junction to the west of Bhushibandar, and areas to the west of Nilphamari and south of Parvatipur. By April 27 the division was secured, and the area north of the Tista river was retaken by Mid May.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A1Kaid

Please note the information is from Wikipedia. Though I'm sure there is some truth to some of the information. Foot notes/sources seem okay.

When you really think Op. Searchlight was a very comprehensive and elaborated military operation, very thorough. 

We may need an Operation Searchlight in Waziristan, and an Operation Searchlight against foreign IA's and hostiles operating inside Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

A1Kaid said:


> Please note the information is from Wikipedia. Though I'm sure there is some truth to some of the information. Foot notes/sources seem okay.
> 
> When you really think Op. Searchlight was a very comprehensive and elaborated military operation, very thorough.
> 
> We may need an Operation Searchlight in Waziristan, and an Operation Searchlight against foreign IA's and hostiles operating inside Pakistan.


 
yes. references are given from both side... hence i think it is believable........

Sources

Salik, Siddiq (1997). Witness to Surrender. 
Jacob, Lt. Gen. JFR (2004). Surrender at Dacca: Birth of A Nation. The University Press Limited.
Qureshi, Maj. Gen. Hakeem Arshad (2003). The Indo Pak War of 1971: A Soldiers Narrative. Oxford University Press. 
Islam, Major Rafiqul (2006). A Tale of Millions. Ananna.
Shafiullah, Maj. Gen. K.M (2006). Bangladesh at War. Agamee Prakshani. .
Rahman, Md. Khalilur (2006). Muktijuddhay Nou-Abhijan. Shahittha Prakash. 
Mukul, M. R. Akthar (2004). AMI Bijoy Dekhechi. 
Niazi, Lt. Gen A.A.K (1998). The Betrayal of East Pakistan. Oxford University Press.
Hassan Khan, Lt. Gen. Gul (1978). Memories of Lt.Gen Gul Hassan Khan. Oxford University Press. 
Ali Khan, Maj. Gen Rao Farman (1992). How Pakistan Got Divided. Jung Publishers.
Ahmed, Col (ret.) Oli (2008). Rastrobiplob Samorik Bahinir Sadashsbindu Abong Bangladesher Muktizuddah. Annesha Prokashon. 
Jones, Owen Bennet (2003). Pakistan Eye of the Storm. Yale University Press. 
Bangladesh war of liberation | year = 1998 | author = Shamsul Arefin, A.S.M | publisher = The University 
Jamil, Col(ret.) Shafat (2000). Ekaturrer Muktijuddho Raktakto Moddho August o Shorojantromoy November. Shahitta Prokash.
Bhuyan, Maj. Gen.(ret.) MSA (2000). Muktijuddhay Noi Mash. Ahmed Publishing House. I
Major Nasir Uddin (2005). Juddhay Juddhay Shadhinota. Agami Prokashoni. 
Islam, Major Rafiqul PSC (ret.) (1995). Muktijuddher Itihas. Kakoli Prokashoni.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musalman

Nice thread Bangla fighter. I would suggest only technical matters be discussed so that it should not become a troll thread. Indian Pakistani members below the age of 30 should not be allowed to discuss in this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BanglaBhoot

A very good and useful thread Bangla fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

MBI Munshi said:


> A very good and useful thread Bangla fighter.


 
yeah. Thanx. I didnt know about these skirmishes and it was worth reading. So shared it here.... Anyway i came to following conclusions that - 
1. EPR AND EBR tried to remain loyal untill they were attacked. 2. Bangladesh is geographically aggressor's hell and defender's heaven... EPR and EBR got home advantage and fought well though they had no artillery or air support and limited ammunition. So any future aggressor will have to think twice before attacking BD. 3. It is easy to imagine from these course of actions... India only managed to defeat Pakistan that was fighting against its own army far from it's own land.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

Bangla fighter said:


> i am starting a thread on EAST PAKISTANI SOLDIERS during operation search light. please avoid any discussion about atrocities made by both. I have carefully omitted them. This thread is about course of battle event occurred during operation search light. My purpose is just to let pdf members know "*once these soldiers took training together, loved each other*... and Fate led them fight each other....."


 
Indeed we were once one, brothers who fought shoulder to shoulder against a common enemy during the 1965 war. But sadly due to racism, power hungry politicians, and propaganda of enemy brothers began to kill brothers, but in the end it was destined to happen, Bangladesh had to become a independent country because for how much longer would the Bengalis bear the racist nature of the West Pakistani politicians, the PA was dragged into a political mess, the soldier had to clean the politicians sh!t, the soldiers had to pay with their lives for the mistakes that arrogant power hungry politicians made due to their greedy nature. But alas, the past can't be reversed.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## DADU

SilentNinja said:


> Indeed we were once one, brothers who fought shoulder to shoulder against a common enemy during the 1965 war. But sadly due to racism, power hungry politicians, and propaganda of enemy brothers began to kill brothers, but in the end it was destined to happen, Bangladesh had to become a independent country because for how much longer would the Bengalis bear the racist nature of the West Pakistani politicians, the PA was dragged into a political mess, the soldier had to clean the politicians sh!t, the soldiers had to pay with their lives for the mistakes that arrogant power hungry politicians made due to their greedy nature. But alas, the past can't be reversed.



It was inevitable sooner or later it would have happened!!!!
Any common sense person should know how difficult it is to govern a place divided through 1,600km

Many of us dont like it but you have to admit in hindsight: Clever move by angrez and Indians 1947-71!!!!

But Im glad it happened because it opened up the senses to Bangladeshis to determine their own future and know their friends and foes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Desert Fox

DADU said:


> It was inevitable sooner or later it would have happened!!!!
> Any common sense person should know how difficult it is to govern a place divided through 1,600km
> 
> Many of us don&#8217;t like it but you have to admit in hindsight: Clever move by angrez and Indians 1947-71!!!!
> 
> *But I&#8217;m glad it happened because it opened up the senses to Bangladeshis to determine their own future and know their friends and foes.*


 True, which is why i said the breakup was destined to happen.


----------



## SQ8

On seizing the opportunities... one must hand it to the much vaunted "tiger" niazi for making their(indians) job a lot easier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Before one critiques Niazi, one has to realise the situation he was in and what were his resources and what was left of it, when the East Bengal Rifles and others revolted.

Again, as I said before, reading battles in isolation does not tell the truth!

But then, that is what is being deleted repeatedly and so I won't venture again.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

It is said in hamood ur rehman report tht niazi handed over his "loaded" handgun to aurora................................. if he has some shame he would have shot aurora or himself.


He should have regrouped in burma .. get re-equiped with help frm china and fought for just another week! and by the time ceasefire would have been ordered n east wing would have been saved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

If he regrouped in Burma, they would have bayed for his blood in Pakistan, for running away as a coward into the safe haven of Burma and allowing the Indian army to have a walkover with the Pakistan army not even firing a shot in anger!

And what do you think, Burma is a adjunct of Pakistan that Pakistani troops can come and go as they liked? You think Niazi was a loon to think that it was feasible to move into foreign nations just because he felt like?

China was given the green signal to intervene by the US, but she demurred since her own priorities lay elsewhere!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> If he regrouped in Burma, they would have bayed for his blood in Pakistan, for running away as a coward into the safe haven of Burma and allowing the Indian army to have a walkover with the Pakistan army not even firing a shot in anger!



Better than being ill equiped-no ammo......... his forces were scattered without logistics....... he should ordered some of the force to get re supplied in burma ,... n the rest defending dhaka.




> And what do you think, Burma is a adjunct of Pakistan that Pakistani troops can come and go as they liked? You think Niazi was a loon to think that it was feasible to move into foreign nations just because he felt like?


No but China had awesome relations with burma and according to HR report they had offered it.


> China was given the green signal to intervene by the US, but she demurred since her own priorities lay elsewhere!



China wasnt a power house back than ... it has its limitation or whatever its reasons..


----------



## eastwatch

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> China was given the green signal to intervene by the US, but she demurred since her own priorities lay elsewhere!


 
As far as I have read, it was the opposite what you have said. The recently published declassified documents say that China offered USA to mobilize a million or more troops in the China-USSR border if USA is willing to intervene in east Pakistan. 

USA thought over it, but then decided not to intervene. USA was worried about the world opinion and the opinion of its own citizens. Moreover, it was not willing to test the nuclear resolve of the USSR.

Today, very few people remember the support USSR, today's Russia, had extended for an independent Bangladesh.


----------



## Avisheik

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> It is said in hamood ur rehman report tht niazi handed over his "loaded" handgun to aurora................................. if he has some shame he would have shot aurora or himself.
> 
> 
> *He should have regrouped in burma *.. get re-equiped with help frm china and fought for just another week! and by the time ceasefire would have been ordered n east wing would have been saved.


 
Burma would not have allowed the pakistani army to come inside the country and regroup itself. It would have angered the Indians and their new neighbours Bangladesh, not to mention other third parties such as USSR, who borders with China and was a powerhouse at that time. Allowing pakistani army in burma will only cause unnecessary trouble for them.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

eastwatch said:


> As far as I have read, it was the opposite what you have said. The recently published declassified documents say that China offered USA to mobilize a million or more troops in the China-USSR border if USA is willing to intervene in east Pakistan.
> 
> USA thought over it, but then decided not to intervene. USA was worried about the world opinion and the opinion of its own citizens. Moreover, it was not willing to test the nuclear resolve of the USSR.
> 
> Today, very few people remember the support USSR, today's Russia, had extended for an independent Bangladesh.



I don't know what you read and if your have read, you could give us the details and the links.

However, here is the recently declassified stuff that CHina has not denied!



> The close China-Pakistan relationship was central to Nixon's wish to "tilt" U.S. policy toward Pakistan in part to show Beijing that Washington would support its allies.





> Their agreement that China could put pressure on India: " I think we've got to tell [the Chinese] that some movement on their part &#8230; toward the Indian border could be very significant." On December 8, Nixon and Kissinger agreed to transfer planes to Pakistan and to tell the Chinese that "if you are ever going to move this is the time." Kissinger noted the danger that may arise "if our bluff is called."





> *On December 10, Kissinger delicately encourages the Chinese to take action against India guaranteeing U.S. support if the Soviets retaliate: "if the People's Republic were to consider the situation on the Indian subcontinent a threat to security, and if it took measures to protect its security, the US would oppose efforts of others to interfere with the People's Republic." *





> On December 12, Kissinger tells Nixon that by taking a tough stand with the Soviets he was making a "typical Nixon plan. I mean it's bold&#8230; But my view is that if we do nothing there's a certainty of disaster. This way there is a high possibility of one, but at least we're coming off like men." With Beijing's UN ambassador calling for an urgent meeting in New York with White House officials, Kissinger was sure that Beijing was "going to move. No question, they're going to move." If the Chinese intervene, Nixon asked "what do we do if the Soviets move against them? Start lobbing nuclear weapons." Kissinger later answered that "We don't have to lob nuclear weapons. We have to go on alert&#8230; We may have to put forces in. We may have to give them bombing assistance." This will provide an "opportunity to clean up Vietnam at that point" by giving an ultimatum to Hanoi and blockading Haiphong harbor.





> Even before they realized that Beijing was not going to intervene, the Soviets had assured the White House that the Indians were not going to attack West Pakistan and that they were working with Prime Minister Gandhi on a cease-fire. Ever the courtier, Kissinger praised Nixon for his willingness to confront the Soviets: "What you did this morning Mr. President was a heroic thing." On December 16, Pakistani forces surrendered in East Pakistan and a cease-fire took effect the next day.



Nixon/Kissinger Saw India as "Soviet Stooge" in 1971 South Asia Crisis


I am afraid your spin does not appear credible except it is something that you desire and which has not happened!

I don't think China required the US' permission to do what they did or did not. They were not confronting the US or US interests in anyway, as it is!!


Disinformation is spreading these Grandmother's tale so that when the memories of the event blurs, people start believing in these fairy tales, like China was all set to launch, but waited for US' permission! They don't even take the US permission even now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

good post but Very long post to read. it would be better if some one put gist of this article .

What i wanted to know particularly is how many Bengali officer keep loyal to Pakistan in 1971 and their asaign duties during the operation .


----------



## A1Kaid

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> It is said in hamood ur rehman report tht niazi handed over his "loaded" handgun to aurora................................. if he has some shame he would have shot aurora or himself.
> 
> 
> He should have regrouped in burma .. get re-equiped with help frm china and fought for just another week! and by the time ceasefire would have been ordered n east wing would have been saved.




I don't know about regrouping in Burma, unless it is true that China worked a deal with Burma to temporarily allow PA to enter and get resupplied by China. The problem with regrouping in Burma is that means PA troops have to withdraw from their positions giving ground to enemy factions, then again if PA troops were resupplied in Burma they could perhaps withstand longer.

I think instead of sending PA troops into Burma a supply line should have opened up from China-Burma-East Pakistan and instead of PA troops going into Burma supplies from China into Burma could possibly have reached PA troops in East Pakistan.

Nixon should have also been more committed and bypassed international norms and just supply Pakistan with war supplies. Pakistan should have played the Soviet card more.

As for Gen. Niazi, he should have never surrendered continue the fight, I agree with you cease fire would have been declared in days if not weeks.


Though you know W Pakistan should have in the beginning reinforced East Pakistan before war even began more armored divisions, air craft, arms factory, etc. East Pakistan was always comparatively the soft belly of Pakistan.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Any details how China allowed PA into Burma and resupplied it.

Burma, was and is not a part of China and so it would be interesting to know.

If the PA withdrew to Burma, it would mean that without a fight they left East Pakistan to the Indian Army.

Given the terrain in Bangladesh, it is easier to defend than attack.


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> It is said in hamood ur rehman report tht niazi handed over his "loaded" handgun to aurora................................. if he has some shame he would have shot aurora or himself.
> 
> 
> He should have regrouped in burma .. get re-equiped with help frm china and fought for just another week! and by the time ceasefire would have been ordered n east wing would have been saved.


 what about 90 thousand soldiers then............... what our generals in west has done......... don,t put all the onus on single person


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

It is easy for people to blame on hindsight.

Put yourself in the shoes of Niazi and realise his problems.

The PAF had been blown out of the sky.

The East Pakistan Rifles had rebelled and were fighting against the Pakistani and they knew everything about the Pakistan force, their deployment, their arms, the profile of the COs and their temperament. 

The Indian Army was rapidly advancing and the Para Brigade had been paradropped.

No reinforcement from Pakistan.

The Mukti Bahini all over with none knowing who is a Mukti Bahini or a normal civilian.

It was a real difficult time for Niazi!

I am looking at the situation of Niazi totally from a military standpoint and beyond emotions and totally clinically.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## third eye

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> It is said in hamood ur rehman report tht niazi handed over his "loaded" handgun to aurora................................. if he has some shame he would have shot aurora or himself.
> 
> 
> He should have regrouped in burma .. get re-equiped with help frm china and fought for just another week! and by the time ceasefire would have been ordered n east wing would have been saved.


 
How would a cease fire have been ordered .. and by whom ? There is no way Indira Gandhi would have stopped till she got what she wanted .

Re grouped in Burma ? How would he have got there ? Except for the CHT there is no appraoach . The IN had complete control of the sea.

.. and would India and / or Burma allowed it ? It would have got Burma into the war . Why would the Burmese allow Pak troops into the Arakan with Indians in prusuit ?

Niazi was not Slim.

Finally , shooting himself was an option...


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

The war had three different perspective-

1. From Bangladesh's perspective
2. From Indian Perspective
3. From Pakistan's Perspective


----------



## third eye

chisty_chowdhury said:


> The war had three different perspective-
> 
> 1. From Bangladesh's perspective
> 2. From Indian Perspective
> 3. From Pakistan's Perspective



What was the BD perspective and how was it different form India's ?


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> It is easy for people to blame on hindsight.
> 
> Put yourself in the shoes of Niazi and realise his problems.
> 
> The PAF had been blown out of the sky.
> 
> The East Pakistan Rifles had rebelled and were fighting against the Pakistani and they knew everything about the Pakistan force, their deployment, their arms, the profile of the COs and their temperament.
> 
> The Indian Army was rapidly advancing and the Para Brigade had been paradropped.
> 
> No reinforcement from Pakistan.
> 
> The Mukti Bahini all over with none knowing who is a Mukti Bahini or a normal civilian.
> 
> It was a real difficult time for Niazi!
> 
> I am looking at the situation of Niazi totally from a military standpoint and beyond emotions and totally clinically.


 
In the India Today Magazine (January or February, 2011) there was an interview of Gen. Jacob about '71 war.
There he made praiseworthy comments about Niazi. 
I don't have the copy or I could inform details.


----------



## asad71

1.I wish to narrate one incident going back to 25 Mar. Lieut Col J J Dean was a 4 Baloch officer posted to command 27 Baloch at Jessore on promotion. A superb gentleman and a fine human being of Sialkot origin. A day before the crack-down he along with other COs were called to Bde Comd's conference where they were ordered to eliminate all Benglaee officers and troops under command.

2. Under a new scheme, 27 Baloch had just acquired a platoon of Bengalee troops. The first thing Dean did upon return to his unit was to call the Bengalee troops to see him. He simply asked them to go off on leave immediately. With the atmosphere already charged the soldiers understood and left in no time.

3. Next day Comdr called Dean and sought his explanation. Dean simply said, these were his sons and any order asking him to kill them in cold blood was unlawful. Therefore, what he did was the right thing. Dean was withdrawn immediately and posted back to W Pak.

4. Similar thing happened in PAF where the AOC E Pak had refused to use air force in IS role against own citizens. He was also withdrawn.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SQ8

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> Any details how China allowed PA into Burma and resupplied it.
> 
> Burma, was and is not a part of China and so it would be interesting to know.
> 
> If the PA withdrew to Burma, it would mean that without a fight they left East Pakistan to the Indian Army.
> 
> Given the terrain in Bangladesh, it is easier to defend than attack.


 
Which the orgy-loving general niazi could have.. had he any military sense.


----------



## Patriot

Santro said:


> Which the orgy-loving general niazi could have.. had he any military sense.


 I even read in some Book ( Can't remember the name - I think it was written by some colonel or maybe it was Hamodur-Rehman Comission) Anyhow General Niazi was enjoying oral services of some bengali women in bunker when Indians were attacking us and General Niazi was also running a prostitution ring - Transferring girls from EP to WP).


----------



## SQ8

Patriot said:


> I even read in some Book ( Can't remember the name - I think it was written by some colonel or maybe it was Hamodur-Rehman Comission) Anyhow General Niazi was enjoying oral services of some bengali women in bunker when Indians were attacking us and General Niazi was also running a prostitution ring - Transferring girls from EP to WP).


 
and yahya khan was reportedly romping with "madam"...
If it doesnt make your blood boil with anger... n tears at those who were led by such pigs.. nay.. pigs is too good a word for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

If not for the indian intervention , BD would never be a free country .

PA would have destroyed Mukhi Bahini and renegade EP in short duration of time .

We saw how Srilanka finally manage to squash and destroy LTTE taking its own time. 

*In case PA, it was far more stronger , resourceful and merciless to quail the Bengali rebellion in few years of time in the absence of direct indian intervention.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Patriot

Santro said:


> and yahya khan was reportedly romping with "madam"...
> If it doesnt make your blood boil with anger... n tears at those who were led by such pigs.. nay.. pigs is too good a word for them.


 Yeah the President House visitor log was filled with entries by Noor Jahan (Log was Published in Commission).What i fail to understand what the proud core commanders were doing.They could have done something.I always thought people like General Gul Hassan were professional (My grandfather was his ADC and always had good words for him.I think my grandfather was just impressed by Gul Hassan personality)but i guess i was wrong..if they were professional they would have taken the responsibly and ousted Yahya.There is another chapter on Yahya where it is mentioned that just after loss of East Pakistan Shah of Iran visited Pakistan and Yahya almost broke protocol because when Shah arrived at Presidential Building Yahya was half drunk and having sex with some lady but he managed to finish quickly and meet Shah.


----------



## SQ8

Patriot said:


> Yeah the President House visitor log was filled with entries by Noor Jahan (Log was Published in Commission).What i fail to understand what the proud core commanders were doing.They could have done something.I always thought people like General Gul Hassan were professional (My grandfather was his ADC and always had good words for him.I think my grandfather was just impressed by Gul Hassan personality)but i guess i was wrong..if they were professional they would have taken the responsibly and ousted Yahya.There is another chapter on Yahya where it is mentioned that just after loss of East Pakistan Shah of Iran visited Pakistan and Yahya almost broke protocol because when Shah arrived at Presidential Building Yahya was half drunk and having sex with some lady but he managed to finish quickly and meet Shah.


 
All top generals were part of this coterie.. 
In their view.. they were leading an army that had "conquered" a nation through martial law.
This was a mafia and they were out to have fun.


----------



## Manas

Yahya khan seems amazingly debouch to be the head of the army of Islamic republic of Pakistan .

He used to have nude parties where men and women used to undress and engage in orgies . Hard to believe .


----------



## SQ8

Manas said:


> Yahya khan seems amazingly debouch to be the head of the army of Islamic republic of Pakistan .
> 
> He used to have nude parties where men and women used to undress and engage in orgies . Hard to believe .


 
Sends shivers down the spine of Pakistani's that know.. and perhaps some Indians as well.
If they figured out what other delusional folks were leading Pakistan when we got the nukes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> It is said in hamood ur rehman report tht niazi handed over his "loaded" handgun to aurora................................. if he has some shame he would have shot aurora or himself.
> 
> 
> He should have regrouped in burma .. get re-equiped with help frm china and fought for just another week! and by the time ceasefire would have been ordered n east wing would have been saved.


 
@ By reading all the books available in Bangladesh (Many books of Pakistani generals are not available in Bangladesh) about our liberation war, I think, the Pakistan Army lost all hope specially all Muhajir officers of Pakistan Army and they broke even some Generals(Rao Ferman Ali) were making advance liaison with the American Embassy.

@ Pakistan Army's re-capturing of whole East Pakistan within a short spun of time was really a praise worthy and definitely the credit goes to General Niazi but unfortunately he was not treated fairly at his home. 

@ During the whole operation Pakistan Army also had substantial number of public support among the Bengalees. But the problem was there was no political direction from the center. You see, the whole "Chakma Tribe" including their Raja Tridev Rai supported the Pakistan Army whole heartedly. Moreso, during that time the whole Mizo Brigade including Lal Denga was stationed at Rangamati. Infact, the Mukti Bahini could not do anything in Chittagong Hill Tracts during the whole nine months. After the surrender, the Indian "Kilo" force under command of General Oban immediadely rushed to Chittagong Hill Tract to netralise them.

@ Al-Badre, Al-Shams and Razakars also fought side by side with the Pakistani forces but the main problem was with the Pakistani Army that they hardly use to believe these Bengalee forces. I read in a book, once on 16 December 1971 once the Pakistani Army surrendered but yet the Al-Badre at Kishorganj did not accept the surrender they continue to fight with the Indian Army along with the Mukti Bahini kept it free for another 48 hours.

@ I have seen the liberation war, to tell you frankly, the Mukti Bahini hardly could harm the Pakistani Forces other than disrupting the line of communications and killing the pro-Pakistani politicians. Ofcource, it crippled the morale of Pakistani Forces to a great extend.

@ Finally, I think, there was something wrong about the surrender signal from GHQ. Yahya also said that he did not ordered or signed any signal for surrender rather he gave the final authority to Niazi to take action as per his discreation. Niazi said he received a direct surrender signal from GHQ signed by Yahya. I also hard from my relative who was at that time serving in GHQ, Rawalpindi that on 17 December 1971, there were lot of confusion regarding this in GHQ itself. The signal might have manipulated either by the Indian agents or by the higher echelon of Pakistan Army who were not interested to continue the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

It is a canard to state that the Pakistani Army did not made a stand!

They fought well given the circumstances.

Let us not do the Pakistan Army down to serve an agenda!

Md Akram insults Bangladeshis as also the Pakistan army and the Mohajirs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## amjad_vantage

One of my uncle who died last month was deployed in 1971 war at Bhawalnagar sector on the west pakistan border (at that time) and told me that we were fighting at two fronts half of the soldiers were fighting the indians and half were deployed to lookafter the East pakistani (Bangali) soldiers as there weapons were taken away from them in order to avoid any risks of their fifth column factor and not letting them flee away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Patriot said:


> Yeah the President House visitor log was filled with entries by Noor Jahan (Log was Published in Commission).What i fail to understand what the proud core commanders were doing.They could have done something.I always thought people like General Gul Hassan were professional (My grandfather was his ADC and always had good words for him.I think my grandfather was just impressed by Gul Hassan personality)but i guess i was wrong..if they were professional they would have taken the responsibly and ousted Yahya.*There is another chapter on Yahya where it is mentioned that just after loss of East Pakistan Shah of Iran visited Pakistan and Yahya almost broke protocol because when Shah arrived at Presidential Building Yahya was half drunk and having sex with some lady but he managed to finish quickly and meet Shah.*


 
Jesus Christ man, that is really ****ed up.


----------



## Avisheik

Md Akmal said:


> @ By reading all the books available in Bangladesh (Many books of Pakistani generals are not available in Bangladesh) about our liberation war, I think, the Pakistan Army lost all hope specially all Muhajir officers of Pakistan Army and they broke even some Generals(Rao Ferman Ali) were making advance liaison with the American Embassy.
> 
> @ Pakistan Army's re-capturing of whole East Pakistan within a short spun of time was really a praise worthy and definitely the credit goes to General Niazi but unfortunately he was not treated fairly at his home.
> 
> @ During the whole operation Pakistan Army also had substantial number of public support among the Bengalees. But the problem was there was no political direction from the center. You see, the whole "Chakma Tribe" including their Raja Tridev Rai supported the Pakistan Army whole heartedly. Moreso, during that time the whole Mizo Brigade including Lal Denga was stationed at Rangamati. Infact, the Mukti Bahini could not do anything in Chittagong Hill Tracts during the whole nine months. After the surrender, the Indian "Kilo" force under command of General Oban immediadely rushed to Chittagong Hill Tract to netralise them.
> 
> @ Al-Badre, Al-Shams and Razakars also fought side by side with the Pakistani forces but the main problem was with the Pakistani Army that they hardly use to believe these Bengalee forces. I read in a book, once on 16 December 1971 once the Pakistani Army surrendered but yet the Al-Badre at Kishorganj did not accept the surrender they continue to fight with the Indian Army along with the Mukti Bahini kept it free for another 48 hours.
> 
> *@ I have seen the liberation war, to tell you frankly, the Mukti Bahini hardly could harm the Pakistani Forces other than disrupting the line of communications and killing the pro-Pakistani politicians. Ofcource, it crippled the morale of Pakistani Forces to a great extend.*
> 
> @ Finally, I think, there was something wrong about the surrender signal from GHQ. Yahya also said that he did not ordered or signed any signal for surrender rather he gave the final authority to Niazi to take action as per his discreation. Niazi said he received a direct surrender signal from GHQ signed by Yahya. I also hard from my relative who was at that time serving in GHQ, Rawalpindi that on 17 December 1971, there were lot of confusion regarding this in GHQ itself. The signal might have manipulated either by the Indian agents or by the higher echelon of Pakistan Army who were not interested to continue the war.


 
So cutting off communications and killing pro-pakistani politician got us our independence ??? You read about books where Al-Badre kept Mukti Bahini at bay for another 48 hours after independence. But have you read books which mentions that our Mukti bahini captured pakistani army posts, protected villages, carried out daring attacks?? Have you read about our mukti bahini naval commandos that Sunk or damaged 17+ vessels of the pakistani navy? Have you read about Shamsul Alam who flew a dilapidated Otter from Kailashahor of India and destroyed a heavyly guarded oil depot at night,without a navigation system near Chittagong seaport on December 4 to stop fuel supply to the Pakistani occupation forces?

If you have read these then you wouldnt have made such a statement. You claim that you watched the liberation war, however i think you turned a blind eye to the bravery shown by our men

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## F-16_Falcon

Md Akmal said:


> @ By reading all the books available in Bangladesh (Many books of Pakistani generals are not available in Bangladesh) about our liberation war, I think, the Pakistan Army lost all hope specially all Muhajir officers of Pakistan Army and they broke even some Generals(Rao Ferman Ali) were making advance liaison with the American Embassy.
> 
> *@ Pakistan Army's re-capturing of whole East Pakistan within a short spun of time was really a praise worthy and definitely the credit goes to General Niazi but unfortunately he was not treated fairly at his home. *
> 
> @ During the whole operation Pakistan Army also had substantial number of public support among the Bengalees. But the problem was there was no political direction from the center. You see, the whole "Chakma Tribe" including their Raja Tridev Rai supported the Pakistan Army whole heartedly. Moreso, during that time the whole Mizo Brigade including Lal Denga was stationed at Rangamati. Infact, the Mukti Bahini could not do anything in Chittagong Hill Tracts during the whole nine months. After the surrender, the Indian "Kilo" force under command of General Oban immediadely rushed to Chittagong Hill Tract to netralise them.
> 
> @ Al-Badre, Al-Shams and Razakars also fought side by side with the Pakistani forces but the main problem was with the Pakistani Army that they hardly use to believe these Bengalee forces. I read in a book, once on 16 December 1971 once the Pakistani Army surrendered but yet the Al-Badre at Kishorganj did not accept the surrender they continue to fight with the Indian Army along with the Mukti Bahini kept it free for another 48 hours.
> 
> @ I have seen the liberation war, to tell you frankly, the Mukti Bahini hardly could harm the Pakistani Forces other than disrupting the line of communications and killing the pro-Pakistani politicians. Ofcource, it crippled the morale of Pakistani Forces to a great extend.
> 
> @ Finally, I think, there was something wrong about the surrender signal from GHQ. Yahya also said that he did not ordered or signed any signal for surrender rather he gave the final authority to Niazi to take action as per his discreation. Niazi said he received a direct surrender signal from GHQ signed by Yahya. I also hard from my relative who was at that time serving in GHQ, Rawalpindi that on 17 December 1971, there were lot of confusion regarding this in GHQ itself. The signal might have manipulated either by the Indian agents or by the higher echelon of Pakistan Army who were not interested to continue the war.


 
At last a bangladeshi with some common sense and truth! 

Those Mukti would have been wiped out with in days without support of Indians. You must understand that this was all Indian plot. Many Bengali like you supported Pakistan over Bangladesh.




> *I also hard from my relative who was at that time serving in GHQ, Rawalpindi that on 17 December 1971, there were lot of confusion regarding this in GHQ itself. The signal might have manipulated either by the Indian agents or by the higher echelon of Pakistan Army who were not interested to continue the war.*



This is new. Is it true?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

F-16_Falcon said:


> At last a bangladeshi with some common sense and truth!
> 
> Those Mukti would have been wiped out with in days without support of Indians. You must understand that this was all Indian plot. Many Bengali like you supported Pakistan over Bangladesh.


 
Only an idiot would assume that the Mukti Bahini can go toe to toe with the Pakistan military alone. Of-course, they had backers.


----------



## TopCat

Zabanya said:


> Only an idiot would assume that the Mukti Bahini can go toe to toe with the Pakistan military alone. Of-course, they had backers.


 
Muktis could go head on with PK army by Novermber of 1971 but ofcourse with Indian arms and artilery. Most of the people had a misconception of Muktis as those running with 3 not 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

F-16_Falcon said:


> At last a bangladeshi with some common sense and truth!
> 
> Those Mukti would have been wiped out with in days without support of Indians. You must understand that this was all Indian plot. Many Bengali like you supported Pakistan over Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is new. Is it true?


 
@ Pakistan was defeated in 1971, *"Ye tu hona hi tha", *there was no way in no way out. Almost more than half of the people were either revolted or remained silent. I agree with one of the poster written by one Pakistani that in West Pakistani front half of Pakistani Troops were fighting and half of them were guarding the Bengalee soldiers. It was not only on the front but it was also at the rear. There were almost 30% Bengalees in Pakistan Navy and Airforce. So, they remained silent and many even fled and pass back the vital information to the enemy. 

@ Most of the old people did not supported the liberation war with the help of India. Majority of the then East Pakistani poltical parties also did not supported it only AL, NAP(pro-Moscow) and the East Pakistan Communist Party supported the liberation war.

@ Majority of the people in greater Noakhali, Comilla, Chittagong, Chittagong Hill Tract, Sylhet, Rajshahi. old Dhaka and all most all govt civil officials supported the Pakistani Govt and collaborrated with them. Even many East Pakistan Police surrendered and helped the Pakistani Military. Each and every place there were Peace Community. All commercial places had Pakistani flags. Again this does does not mean they supported them whole heartedly to the Pakistani military.

@ Muslim Leaque, Jammatee Islami, Nizame Islam, Council Muslim Leaque, Convention Muslim Leaque, Pakistan Democratic Party supported the Pakistani cause. The pro-Chinese political partries initially went to India but soon came back and fought both with the Mukties and Pakistani Military Forces.

@ Around 25 AL PMs surrendered to Pakistani authority. Among them two became ministers in Dr Malek's cabinet. Inside India many AL MPs were trying to make liaison with Pakistan via American Embassy. The leader was Khondokar Mushtak Ahmed. Even Mushtak gave an open speach among the AL's MPs and freedom fighters some where near Shilligurri but soon he was isolated by Indian intellegence. Soon, RAW started recruiting new freedom fighters known as "Mujib Bahini". But this force never went to the front rather they were busy somewhere else.

@ About the refugees, around 1 crore Bengalee refugee went to India though there are lot of controvercy about the figures ? Out of this 90 lacs were Hindus only 10 lacs were Muslim Bengalee refugees that too were the direct members of AL, members of Army, Navy, Airforce, police, EPR, Ansars, Muzahids, students. Hardly any common Bengalee went to India. Yes I also went and came back. Many also came back. Pakistan Army also established lot of refugee camps inside the then East Pakistan where many refugees returned even I have seen many Hindus also returned and stayed for some time at these camps.

@ Mukti Bahini did harm to the Pakistani forces but it was manageable by the Pakistani Troops. So long we had been hearing one-sided stories. Yes Pakistan army carried out atrrocities among the Bengalee people initially but slowly it stopped. The killing and raping stories were all bulshit. Yes they killed and raped but the number is not like 3 million or 4 lac raped cases. Side by side we also killed many Biharees and non-Bengalees much before 25 March 1971.

@ We only know about the killing of Biharees in East Pakistan. There were many civilian Pakistanise stationed at various Industrial areas, Banks, Civil officials and many students in various collages and universities. All the non- Bengalee cadets of Marine Academy were killed. There were many non-Bengalees in the Bengal regiments were killed. There were many non-Bengalees in the East Pakistan Rifle(EPR) almost 1/4 were mostly killed. But in West Pakistan not a single Bengalee was killed.

@ To all my Bangladeshi friends what I am writing all these are facts. Some of them I have seen with my own eyes. During that period after May 1971 in all the cities, towns and thanas it was almost normal as if nothing happened. But ofcource the Beharees played a key role.

@ About the surrender of General Niazi, he was almost determined to fight till the last but some of his Generals like General Rao Farman Ali almost broke. He played a dubinous role. On 14 December 1971 at the premises of Hotel Inter-Continental he said in front of the foriegn press that he would fight till the last. For the protection of Dhaka he had enough force. 
* Till that time in the Northern Sector Pakistan Army was positioned at Nilphamari-10 Mile line and the Bde was almost intact after planned withdrawal.

* In Khulna and Jessore Sector the Pakistan Army withdraw from Jessore and took position at the outscurt of Khulna City. Some Pakistani elements withdrew to Magura.

* In the Mymensingh Sector the Pakistani troops were defeated and their defence line broke once there was para drop at Tangail. Only some elements of Indian para troops came at Mirpur bridge.

* However, the link between Rangpur and Bogra was cut off. The 16 Division along with one Bde was concentrated at Natore. The tank regiment was splitted. Some were at Rangpur, some were at Natore and some were at Khulna.

* In the Norsindi area, Pakistani troops were in defence position. Indian force were at the other side of the river Megna. The Dhaka was not under the Artillery range.

* The Pakistani troops were intact at the Commilla Cantt. Some elements of Pakistani troops were also intact at Sylhet. Chittagong was also intact but road communication between Dhaka Chittagong was disrupted. The adhoc Bde was at Chandpur. Two Battalions were freshly stationed at Dhaka just came as re-enforcement from West Pakistan.

* The only problem was the air support missing. With these situation Pakistan Army could fight for more one month easily. But Niazi had nothing to do other than surrender as it had been ordered from Pindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Md Akmal

eastwatch said:


> What a RAZAKAR pig like you saw or not saw in 1971 is irrelevant here. Since no one had punished you in 1971, someone should have at least piss on you for betraying YOUR people. Even if you are a Bihari, then learn from History that 1971 was the 1st time that a settler group of Muslims in Begal has betrayed this country. From now on I will be watching what you vomit in the PDF. Your place should remain forever in the Geneva camp slums.


 
@ Geneva Camp !!!!! People says they are like _*"Kire mokore ki tahra jete hai". *_They earn and always busy in listening to, " mera lal dupatta mal mal and muhabat ke damse ye dunia hasi hai muhabat nahi hai tu koch vi nahi hai". 

@ So, eastwatch you have made me Behari and Razakar !!!!! No problem, they are also human being staying in Bangldesh. But eastwatch remember one thing, *"My enemy's enemy is my friend"* and I am just following that principle. In one hand you are criticising India for everything and on the other hand you donnot want to take the help of Pakistan !!!!! You are behaving like Colonel Oli Ahmed who fought the liberation war with Zia but not ready to make compromise with Jammat. Now, see he has now again come to Khaleda Zia. By the way one thing I marked on you that you have a depth of knowledge on Bengal History. I suggest you to read one small book, "Ami Al-Badre Bolchi" in Bengalee if you are interested I can give you the link. I have become now little old, hope you are too !!!! Have patience.

@ Another important point in 1972 there were about more than 7 lac Biharee refugees in Geneva camps in Bangladesh who opted for Pakistan. Hardly Pakistan took only 50 to 60 thousand. These beharis are supposed to be now 15 lacs after 40 years. But now you count, you will see only 3 to 4 lacs. Where they have gone ???? People says majority of them had already migrated to West Bengal and became a vote Bank for a particular political parties. In West Bengal out of 26 districts in 13 districts theses people have settled and dominating the political arena of West Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

Md Akmal said:


> @ Another important point in 1972 there were about more than 7 lac Biharee refugees in Geneva camps in Bangladesh who opted for Pakistan. Hardly Pakistan took only 50 to 60 thousand. These beharis are supposed to be now 15 lacs after 40 years. But now you count, you will see only 3 to 4 lacs. Where they have gone ???? People says majority of them had already migrated to West Bengal and became a vote Bank for a particular political parties. In West Bengal out of 26 districts in 13 districts theses people have settled and dominating the political arena of West Bengal.


 
Really????????????


----------



## Md Akmal

Bangla fighter said:


> Really????????????



@ Yes, what I say definitely there are some proves. Have you not heard, "Old is gold" ? Ofcourse, sometimes I make fun with the Indian friends.

@ You tell me where the huge Beharis has gone ?? I tell you in 1947 near about 25 to 28 lacs of Beharis came to the then East Pakistan and they were settled in all important cities. In todays Dhaka, Mirpur and Muhammudpur basically created for their rehabilitation. You see the names of the roads in Muhammadpur, Tajmahal, Aurangozab, Nur Zahan, Humayun etc all the names of Mugal dynasty. Shia mosque is located at muhammadpur since maximum of Beharis are Shia.

@ During and after liberation war of 1971 people says near about 3/4 lacs Behares were killed in almost most more than 60 areas of Bangladesh. In Dhaka cantonment areas we will find lot of civil areas where Behares were settled for security reason after the Behari-Bengalee riote at Adamjee Nagar in 1954. But now the Beharis are missing. It is not that they were killed. Most of these Beharis were well off and quickly migrated to Pakistan in time.

@ So, the point was where the Beharis have gone. These Beharis have most secretly migrated to West Bengal and some have gone to Bihar. In West Bengal they are well treated by the Communist Party. That was one of the reason the Muslims of West Bengal and the just migrated Beharis from Bengal jointly supported the Communist Party of West Bengal and for the last 30 years they were in power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Before the monsoons Niazi reported back tht he has removed the resistance........... shot or captured around 30,000 mukti bhani.......................... but according to CIA ....... india had around 100,000 mutkis in indian side................. niazi requested hot pursuit but was denied coz the leadership in WP didnt want a war............. but CIA already had reports abt the indian plan of invasion................ The EP had no radar cover and only 1 sqd of ageing F-86 jets!!

According to niazi ....... his army was known as the army of occupation by the natives................ no reinforcements came frm WP........... most of the reserve troops were old n unfit.................. and heck... forget Nixon the american managment already favoured india ... even in 1962 the west send a flood of military aid to india against the communist china!Which they had promised not to use against Pakistan!

Niazi sent back a general(forgot his name) under the pretext tht he couldnt do well in the fog of war...... only bcoz he was reported back tht EP should be solved politically!

India also had russian trainers n advisors......


There r lots of factors of the fall of dacca.


----------



## LaBong

rajakars from east pakistan dominating west bengal politics !! now i have seen it all!


----------



## eastwatch

Abir said:


> rajakars from east pakistan dominating west bengal politics !! now i have seen it all!


 
How can you deny it when our Akmal the great claims so? But, the reality is after losing their grip on facilities in Bangladesh many of the Biharis went back to their forefathers' land in Bihar to claim their ancestral property there. Some are certainly also in west Bengal. But, Akmal wants us to believe that this less than one lakh or so Biharis there are dominating the politics of west Bengal where the population is about 100 million. Akmal must be very naive.


----------



## Md Akmal

Abir said:


> rajakars from east pakistan dominating west bengal politics !! now i have seen it all!


 
@ This is the statemnet of your own ex-IGP. Read the book, _*"Is India is going to be an Islamic State in the next Century ?" *_Written by some Buljit Singh ex-IGP or Deputy IGP. Look, Abir, our hands are very very small we donnot think so big but your people some times writes some peculier articles which has no base in the reality.


----------



## yousaf goebbels

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Before the monsoons Niazi reported back tht he has removed the resistance........... shot or captured around 30,000 mukti bhani.......................... but according to CIA ....... india had around 100,000 mutkis in indian side................. niazi requested hot pursuit but was denied coz the leadership in WP didnt want a war............. but CIA already had reports abt the indian plan of invasion................ The EP had no radar cover and only 1 sqd of ageing F-86 jets!!
> 
> According to niazi ....... his army was known as the army of occupation by the natives................ no reinforcements came frm WP........... most of the reserve troops were old n unfit.................. and heck... forget Nixon the american managment already favoured india ... even in 1962 the west send a flood of military aid to india against the communist china!Which they had promised not to use against Pakistan!
> 
> Niazi sent back a general(forgot his name) under the pretext tht he couldnt do well in the fog of war...... only bcoz he was reported back tht EP should be solved politically!
> 
> India also had russian trainers n advisors......
> 
> 
> There r lots of factors of the fall of dacca.


 
russians paid a decade later and go divided into 16 pieces...india was responsible for dragging russians into its dirty politics...now russia should team up with Pakistan to bring down india..
regarding Bengaladeshi brothers i dont know whats their future...no navy no subamrines no nukes no airforece.....india layed a plot and bangla fell in...now eventhought bengladeshi economy is doing good and i must mention here ...food or malnourishment was never a problem for bangladeshis cause of ample fish and rice production in bulk and cheap.....without nukes and an airforce to match that of indian they are no where......
indians are making a plan..once bangladeshi foreign exchange reserves are high and they have developed road and bridges...indians will attack and ask burma to attack it too from eastern front.....i wish u good luck but at the same time i am sorry to say not much hope for you unless you make,find or buy nukes from whereever....even 5,6 ready made nukes would keep coward india at bay.


----------



## Md Akmal

eastwatch said:


> How can you deny it when our Akmal the great claims so? But, the reality is after losing their grip on facilities in Bangladesh many of the Biharis went back to their forefathers' land in Bihar to claim their ancestral property there. Some are certainly also in west Bengal. But, Akmal wants us to believe that this less than one lakh or so Biharis there are dominating the politics of west Bengal where the population is about 100 million. Akmal must be very naive.


 
_*@ eastwatch*_, you know for the last 30 years in West Bengal the Communist Party is on power and muslims were in better position comparring to other provinces. So, it became the save heaven for the muslims of India. Slowly and gradually our Beharis also went and settled there. And I tell you for this an organised group had been working. Even today almost 40 to 45 % of Calcutta population is muslim. _*Abir *_might be able to say that ! And it is no one lacs much more than that. Who knows even Biharis from Bihar itself have migrated to West Bengal. Once the govt itself is sponsering migration no one can stop that. What _*eastwatch,*_ _*Abir*_ and _*Tiki Tam Tam *_can do ? Other than searching datas on the internet!!!! 

@ Whatever I have written most from that particular books. By reading that book, I myself became surprized and thought for many years. Moreso, whenever, I used to visit Saidpur or Geneva camp(my home as per east watch) I used to see them talk with them in urdu. Once you talk with them in their language they feel free. Even now-a-days very frequently they go to India without visa and passport and each time brings lot of Indian sharees with them. I have seen almost whole Beharee lots in Bogra and Jessore are involved in smuggling in Indian Sharees. These Beharis have a free excess to Bangladesh, Pakistan and India without any document.

@ I want to correct the sentance, Beharis and the muslims are the deciding factor in West Bengal politics and it is a fact whether you believe it or not. But now I think, the situation is changed once Momota Benarjee came to power.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

Md Akmal said:


> _*@ eastwatch*_, you know for the last 30 years in West Bengal the Communist Party is on power and muslims were in better position comparring to other provinces. So, it became the save heaven for the muslims of India. Slowly and gradually our Beharis also went and settled there. And I tell you for this an organised group had been working. Even today almost 40 to 45 % of Calcutta population is muslim. _*Abir *_might be able to say that ! And it is no one lacs much more than that. Who knows even Biharis from Bihar itself have migrated to West Bengal. Once the govt itself is sponsering migration no one can stop that. What _*eastwatch,*_ _*Abir*_ and _*Tiki Tam Tam *_can do ? Other than searching datas on the internet!!!!
> 
> @ Whatever I have written most from that particular books. By reading that book, I myself became surprized and thought for many years. Moreso, whenever, I used to visit Saidpur or Geneva camp(my home as per east watch) I used to see them talk with them in urdu. Once you talk with them in their language they feel free. Even now-a-days very frequently they go to India without visa and passport and each time brings lot of Indian sharees with them. I have seen almost whole Beharee lots in Bogra and Jessore are involved in smuggling in Indian Sharees. These Beharis have a free excess to Bangladesh, Pakistan and India without any document.
> 
> @ I want to correct the sentance, Beharis and the muslims are the deciding factor in West Bengal politics and it is a fact whether you believe it or not. But now I think, the situation is changed once Momota Benarjee came to power.


 
Muslims in Bengal do not care about Bangladesh, many of them are non-Bengali and have been living here since Job Charnock made his headquarters in Sutanuti. Give your delusional mind a rest.


----------



## Md Akmal

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> The man (Akram) is good at inventing history and contemporary politics of foreign nations!!
> 
> Totally delusional!!
> 
> To imagine that the Razakars of Bangaldesh are the head honchos of West Bengal politics.
> 
> If indeed the Razaakars have slipped into India, it puts paid to the Bangaldeshi posters claim that BD illegals are not swamping India!!
> 
> 
> 
> This overt love for the camp chaps, knowing Urdu and his general tone indicates akram's real identity, no matter how much he claims otherwise.


 
@ Tiki Tam Tam, why you are tilting my post ? First of all my name is Akmal not Akram.

@ Yes, I know a little bit Urdu since I was in Pakistan in those days and there was no Bengalee Medium School in Noshera in 1964. Later on after 1971 I changed my medium. In those days these were natural for those we were in West Pakistan with families. 

@ It is a fact that most of the muslims who are in India either give their votes to Congress or Communist Parties. In West Bengal it has been seen they generally give to Communist Party. Once the Communist were in power in Tripura the same thing happened. Now, once the Behares were negelcted in Bangladesh they silently went to Bihar and some went to Pakistan through India. But in Bihar they were also not comfortable so they went to West Bengal. Now, the book which I was refering,"Is India is Going to Islamic State in the Next Century" written by yours writer was trying to urgue that most of these Bihares were settled in various districts of West Bengal and quickly an underground group listed them in the voter list. Now, once their name is entered in the voter list so they became a vote bank for Communist party. That was the point. You may agree or not. So, as per the opinion of the writer who served in Indian Police for last 35 years mostly in Assam, Tripura and West Bengal in all most 13 districts out of 26 districts of West Bengal became deciding factor. Does it mean that the Indian muslims and the Bengalee Behares has come to power ??? The same it happens in Bangladesh. There are many districts specially in Khulna, Barisal, Faridpur, Hobiganj, Magura, some parts of Mymensingh, Kishorganj, Sunamganj, Shoriatpur and Dinajpur the Hindu voters are the deciding factor. 

@ Now if you understand the politics of West Bengal moreso you are staying there you understand better, you can urgue, that is all. I have not invented the history of West Bengal. _*The people of West Bengal are much much more cleaver and politically matured than the whole Indian Sub-Continent.*_


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Md A,

Have you been organising the Bengal election directly or through your agents?

Or the sly movement back of the Biharis?

If not what is your authenticity?


----------



## Md Akmal

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> Md A,
> 
> _*Have you been organising the Bengal election directly or through your agents?*_Or the sly movement back of the Biharis?
> 
> If not what is your authenticity?


 
@ Through assumption !!!

@ Through your writings on the news papers (as you said that).

@ Comparing the the past results of election.

@ Closely observing the voter lists. By the way I also saw your name in the voter list.

@ You know we are now digital Bangldesh by the blessing of SK Hasina so through digital method we can assess every corner of the world.

@ Through sending Bengalee agent in West Bengal. I remember back in 1996 election in Bangladesh you had been campaigning in various areas of West Bengal infavour of AL and collecting "Chunda".


----------



## LaBong

A few people in west bengal actually knows that two political parties called al and bnp exists in bangladesh!


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Md Akmal said:


> @ Through assumption !!!
> 
> @ Through your writings on the news papers (as you said that).
> 
> @ Comparing the the past results of election.
> 
> @ Closely observing the voter lists. By the way I also saw your name in the voter list.
> 
> @ You know we are now digital Bangldesh by the blessing of SK Hasina so through digital method we can assess every corner of the world.
> 
> @ Through sending Bengalee agent in West Bengal. I remember back in 1996 election in Bangladesh you had been campaigning in various areas of West Bengal infavour of AL and collecting "Chunda".



You are so amusing!

Jai Ho!

Digital Bangaldesh cannot replace brains to interpret the digital display, can it?

A self-fulfilling prophecy is an assumption or prediction that, purely as a result of having been made, cause the expected or predicted event to occur and thus confirms its own 'accuracy.'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Faarhan said:


> *Chittagong*
> 
> Chittagong housed the only oil refinery in East Pakistan, had a large fuel depot, was the largest seaport and MV Swat, with 9000 tons of arms and ammunition was in port. Bengali units substantially outnumbered the West Pakistani Chittagong garrison, which was a cause of concern for Pakistani planners. Bengali officers of EPR and EBR had discussed a preemptive strike on Pakistan forces, but the senior Bengali officers (Lt. Col M.R. Choudhury -Chief Instructor, EBRC) and Major Ziaur Rahman (2IC, 8 EBR), dissuaded Captain Rafiq (Sector Adjutant, EPR) from rebelling in the belief that the Pakistani army would not take action against civilians, but confirmed that they will revolt in case of any Pakistani attack. Attempts to unload arms and ammunition from MV Swat were a partial failure during March 20-25th, as civilian protestors blocked any attempt to take the arms to the cantonment and many were shot by the army. Brig. Mazumdar was relieved of his post because of this failure.
> 
> Pakistani units were given the following objectives in Chittagong:
> 
> Disarm EBRC units, 8 EBR, EPR and police units
> Seize police armory, radio station and telephone exchange
> Liaise with Pakistani Navy
> Arrest Lt. Col. MR Chaudhury and Awami League leaders.
> 
> The Chittagong garrison was to be reinforced by the bulk of 53rd Brigade troops from Comilla on March 26.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Course of events:*
> * March 25*
> 
> The daytime witnessed nothing unusual, Pakistani and Bengali troops continued normal activities, while civilians barricaded streets to impede army movements. 1 Company of Bengali soldiers unloaded the MV Swat, all day and night, which would be finished by March 26 midday. Pakistani navy secured the airport just after dusk, capturing all EPR personnel stationed there. Commodore Mumtaj prevented any massacre of Bengali Naval personnel at the naval base but also ensured they cause no mischief.The port facility was secured by a Pakistani infantry company by 9:00 PM. Communication networks were partially shutdown.
> 
> Around 8:30 PM, Captain Rafiq (Sector Adjutant, EPR) was informed of troop movements in Dhaka. He immediately went to the EPR HQ and successfully took control of the facility by 10:30, imprisoning about 300 Pakistani EPR members, then sent a prearranged signal to all Bengali EPR companies attached to the Chittagong EPR sector to imprison all Pakistani soldiers and come to the city. This is the only instance where Bengali units launched a preemptive strike against the Pakistanis during the operation. Captain Rafiq deployed his troops in Agrabad (100 soldiers), Railway Hill (150) and Court hill (a platoon). The rest guarded the EPR HQ. The EPR Ramgarh contingent was told to blow up the Shuvopur bridge. As per his discussions with Lt. Col. Chowdhury and Major Zia, he had assumed they would take over the cantonment  an assumption that would have fatal consequences.
> 
> 20 Baluch, under Lt. Col Fatami, sent 6 truck loaded with troops to secure EBRC around 11:30 PM. They achieved total surprise and killed over 1000+ Bengali troops and secured the area by 3:30 PM. (Islam pp. 105106) Lt Col. M.R. Chowdhury was among those killed, while surviving Bengali personnel were scattered. Pakistani forces had partially achieved their objectives by securing the cantonment, the port and the airport, and they awaited reinforcements from Comilla before taking further steps.
> 
> 8 EBR troops at Sholoshahar were unaware of the attack on EBRC. Major Ziaur Rahman was away, making his way to port to unload ammunition from MV Swat around 11:45 PM while Major Mir Shawkat Ali had been ordered to take a company to the port. When some of the EBRC survivors reached 8 EBR lines begging for help, Captain Khalekuzzaman raced to find Zia while Captain Oli Ahmad began recalling EBR troops to Sholoshahar and arrested all Pakistani soldiers and officers of the unit. Captain Khalek managed to find Maj. Zia and get his escort of Pakistani troops back to 8 EBR lines, where Zia managed to arrest his escort and order Bengali troops to move out. Bengali officers were divided in their opinion, some wanted to take on the 20 Baluch at EBRC to save Bengali lives, but ultimately it was decided that such a move would be suicidal. 8 EBR left the city and took position across the Kalurghat bridge around 1:15 AM.Bengali troops killed all Pakistani prisoners including the CO, Lt. Col. Janjua prior to moving out.
> 
> Pakistani troops from the Naval base launched an unsuccessful attack on the EPR HQ in the early hours (2:00AM  4:00 AM) of March 26. Around 4:00 March 26, Major Bahar (CO 53rd Brigade Signal Company -Bengali), warned Captain Rafiq of 80 to 100 vehicles bearing the bulk of 53rd Brigade troops under Brig. Iqbal Shaffi was moving towards Chittagong. Captain Rafiq sent a EPR Machine gun platoon under Subadar Musa, with a mortar and rocket launcher to delay the Pakistani column near Kumira, 12 miles north of Chittagong.
> 
> By 11:30 PM Captain Haroon (2IC 17th EPR Wing) had taken control of the wing, put Pakistani personnel in jail, and had signaled EPR troops in border areas to move to Chittagong by 3:30 AM. Captain Haroon with his troops reached Kalurghat Bridge by 26 March morning, where Major Zia ordered him to stay with the 8 EBR troops, along with 2 EPR companies coming from Teknaf Rangamati EPR Company imprisoned their Pakistani members and took position to the north east of cantonment by the early hours of March 26. Bengali plan of resistance had fallen apart, EPR troops were to remain without the expected reinforcements throughout the battle.
> 
> *March 26*
> 
> 53rd Brigade detachment had moved out around 3:00 AM from Comilla, but was repeatedly faced delays on the way because of barricades, damaged culverts and other obstacles thrown up by civilians during their 100 mile journey to Chittagong, forcing them to stop and make makeshift repairs and diversion roads before moving on. They captured the partially damaged Suvapor Bridge intact around 10:00 AM then stopped to make repairs. Brig. Shaffi was ordered to make for Chittagong, so he resumed his advance with the infantry, commando troops and some mortars after midday, when his engineers put up a path across the ravine, leaving his engineers and mortar battery at Shuvopur. By 7 PM, March 26, this group had reached Kumira (Comeera), by which time Captain S.A. Bhuyan (after talking with Captain Rafiq over phone) of EBRC had reinforced the EPR Platoon at Kumira with 70 soldiers, and had divided his forces in 3 platoons to set up an ambush.
> 
> 20 Baluch with some tanks had secured the area immediately around the cantonment in the morning. During the day Pakistani troops from naval base and EPR soldiers had several clashes inside the city, especially around the Agrabad area and the Railway hill resulting in Pakistani soldiers being bottled up in the naval base. Bengali positions in the city came under shellfire from Pakistani Naval ships and artillery, while Bengali troops at the port facility were disarmed around midday and shot before dusk.
> 
> Around 7 PM, Brig. Shaffis troops were ambushed near Kumira, losing 10 killed, and suffering almost 100 casualties, including Lt. Col. Shahpur Khan (CO 24 FF). Brig. Shaffi himself had to flee for the hills, and 2 truck full of arms were recovered by the Bengalis. Half the convoy was outside the ambush firing range and Pakistanis, commanded by Major Amzad Hussain (Bengali!!!) fought back, and a 2 hour long battle ensued. The mortars were handled by Captain Fazlur Rahman Bhuyan (Bengali), who ironically was a Kakul Academy batch mate of Captain S.A. Bhuyan, leading the Bengali ambush. The Pakistani column lost all contact with Comilla and the GHQ at Dhaka, raising fears that it had been wiped out, which, if true, might have crippled the Pakistani effort.
> 
> The EPR HQ and Railway hill came under intense bombardment by Pakistani naval ships (PNS Jahangir and 2 gunboats) and artillery during the day. Pakistani troops launched two attacks on the Railway hill and EPR HQ after a 2 hour barrage around 8:30 PM, but both attacks were repulsed. Pakistanis continued to shell both areas throughout the night.
> 
> At the end of March 26, both Pakistani and Bengali troops had been denied land based reinforcements. Pakistani troops were stuck at Kumira, while Major Zia was keeping any EPR troops heading to the city at Kalurghat. Pakistani troops were in control of the northern and southern part of the city, and they were getting reinforcements through the air. The 2nd SSG (CO: Lt. Col Sulayman) was flown to Chittagong, while ammunition was flown out to replenish Pakistani forces around the province. Bengali troops were stuck in the middle (literally and figuratively) so the lack of communication and coordination between Maj. Zia and Captain Rafiq meant Bengali positions would come under intense pressure. Maj Zia had decided not to enter the city until his forces were all organized, so 1000+ Bengali soldiers remained at Kalurghat. EPR troops from Ramgarh could not reach the city as Pakistanis stuck at Kumira barred their way, and the troops from Rangamati were stuck outside the cantonment. The Bengali soldiers in the city were in dire need of supplies and reinforcements.
> 
> * March 27*
> 
> Captain Rafiq and EPR troops withdrew from the Railway Hill position, and planning to join the EPR troops on the north of the cantonment before sunrise. Captain Rafiq planned to attack the cantonment and take over the supply dumps, but his troops moving towards the cantonment were taken to Kalurghat by Maj Zia enroute, scuttling this risky plan. Pakistani troops from the naval base moved through Agrabad towards the EPR HQ, but EPR troops managed to beat back the attack.
> 
> General Khadim, GOC East Pakistan flew to Chittagong cantonment in the morning and conferred with Col. Fatami, then tried to locate Brig. Shaffis troops flying along the Comilla-Chittagong highway by Helicopter. The helicopter was hit by small arms fire near Kumira, and returned to Dacca without making contact.Gen Khadim moved his HQ from Dhaka to Chittagong cantonment next, and sent a column of 20 Baluch to locate the 53rd Brigade troops, but this column clashed with the EPR troops north of the city and got bogged down. General Mitha arrived in Chittagong around midday via Helicopter and planned to send a commando platoon from 2 SSG under Lt. Col Sulayman to link up with 20 Baluch before going on to locate Brig. Shaffi.The platoon raced north from the naval base in 2 jeeps and 3 pickup trucks, but were ambushed near Double Mooring, losing 13 members including the CO.
> 
> Meanwhile Brig. Shaffi had regrouped his forces at Kumira, and the Pakistani soldiers from Shuvopur had joined him after leaving a rearguard on the bridge. He sent a column east to bypass the Bengali position and linkup with the 20 Baluch, but it was ambushed and forced to withdraw. Another column moving along the seashore was also ambushed, and some Pakistani soldiers lost their way and were killed by Bengali mobs. Bengali civilians had provided warnings which were crucial for setting up the ambushes. The EPR troops at Kumira were almost out of ammunition and fell back 5 miles south to Bhatiari. Captain Bhuyan left for the city to get supplies, but could not return to Kumira. Captain Rafiq finally managed to re-supply the troops, but it took 7 long hours. Later that day Capt. Rafiq left for Ramgarh to seek Indian assistance. In the meantime, EPR troops took control of Feni, thus cutting off the road link between Comilla and Brig. Shaffi. EPR troops at Ramgarh split in two groups, one moved to join the Bengali soldiers near the Chittagong cantonment, while the others made for Shuvopur.
> 
> At the Chittagong naval base Brig. Ansari formed a task force of 2 tanks, one infantry battalion and mortars to hold the port area, supported by the 2 SSG commandos and naval ships. He was later reinforced by another battalion flown from Dhaka. Pakistanis made another attack on the EPR HQ without success later in the day.
> 
> Major Zia kept his troops at Kalurghat bridge, broadcast a declaration of independence with himself as the provisional head of state in the evening. He later amended the message and declared independence on behalf of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman after consulting with Awami League leaders, and arranged to broadcast the message hourly.The impact of this broadcast, which were picked up by the civilians and isolated Bengali units fighting the Pakistanis, was significant. Gen. Mitha planned to send another commando platoon to blow up the station, but the fate of the first platoon convinced him to send this in speedboats instead of overland.
> 
> EPR troops attempted to capture the Shuvopur bridge without success. Pakistani troops had failed to take control of Chittagong as planned, but they had access to airborne reinforcements and no lack of supplies, while Bengali troops were running out of supplies, needed reinforcements and the lack of coordination between Maj. Zia and Captain Rafiq meant their effort were not fully effective. By 27 March, most Bengali troops outside Chittagong city had assembled near the Kalurghat bridge, away from the battle in the city, where Major Zia had set up command.
> 
> * March 28*
> 
> Pakistani forces at Kumira launched a 3 pronged attack on Bengali forces in the morning, supported by mortars and PNS Rajshahi and Balaghat from the sea. The attack broke through and surviving EPR troops retreated to Fauzdarhut, were they were joined by an EPR platoon. Brig. Shaffi soon began attacking the area around 8 AM. After a clash of 3 hours, Bengali troops fell back to a position near the Haji Camp, which soon came under attack from Brig. Shaffis troops.
> 
> The Pakistani commando platoon sent to blow up Kalurghat Radio station was cornered in the Agri Building near the river and wiped out. Gen. Khadim then ordered the 20 Baluch to attack the station, which was repulsed. 20 Baluch also unsuccessfully attempted to dislodge the EPR troops positioned to the north of the cantonment around midday. Pakistani troops managed to push south from the cantonment and take control of the Circuit house (this became the HQ for Gen. Khadim). Pakistani ships and artillery continued pummel Bengali positions, but Pakistani attempts from the naval base to drive the EPR from Agrabad and link up with the 20 Baluch failed, although 20 Baluch and Brig. Shaffis group made contact with each other later in the day.
> 
> Captain Bhuyan, who was posted at Kalurghat Radio station by Major Zia, made two Radio announcements. The first one was to observe a blackout, the second was for all Bengali armed forces personnel to gather at Laldighi Moydan. Realizing the danger from the PAF in an open air gathering, the second announcement was cancelled, which was mainly given to gather scattered Bengali troops in the city. Major Zia had not finished his reorganization so 1000+ Bengali troops still sat at Khalurghat. At night, nervous Bengali soldiers at Kalurghat radio station opened up twice at thin air, wasting much of their ammunition. EPR troops from Ramgarh, now commanded by Maj. Shamsuddin (CO 14th EPR Wing) attacked the Pakistani guard on Shuvopur bridge in the evening, wiping out the Pakistani contingent and capturing the bridge.
> 
> *March 29*
> 
> Brig. Ansari sent a Pakistani detachment from the naval base bypassing EPR positions at Agrabad and captured New market and DC hill in the morning, but they were repulsed at Court Hill. Brig. Shaffi, who had taken control of the Haji camp and linked up with the 20 Baluch, now pushed south to the edge of Agrabad and made contact with Brig. Ansaris detachment around evening, much to the relief of Pakistani HQ in Dhaka then captured the Medical college and Pravartak hill as well. Bengali troops fell back to Halishahar, while small groups continued to make hit and run attacks around the city. Bengali forces now held EPR HQ, Dampara, Kalurghat Radio station, Chawkbazar and Court hill, but were isolated from each other and had almost exhausted their ammunition. Major Zia kept bulk of his forces at Kalurghat, while small groups were sent to the city to make hit and run attacks. The initiative now fully rested with the Pakistan forces after 4 days of bitter fighting.
> 
> * March 30*
> 
> Brig. Ansari began organizing a task force to clear the city, while Brig. Shaffi took overall command with the task of taking out the Radio station, EPR HQ and the Dampara police line immediately. While Pakistan Navy and army shelled Bengali positions, Gen. Mitha again sent a commando platoon to attack Kalurghat Radio Station, which failed. 20 Baluch next attacked towards the station but was repulsed after heavy fighting. Finally the PAF bombed the station, and the transmitters were removed to another location by Bengali personnel. Sporadic clashed took place around the EPR HQ, while Major Zia left Maj. Shawkat in command at Kalurghat Bridge (1000+ Bengali troops were still positioned there) and left for Ramgarh around 7:30 PM to seek Indian assistance.
> 
> * March 31*
> 
> Brig. Ansari launched a battalion sized attack on the EPR HQ at Halishahar (a strongly fortified area), supported by another battalion and 2 tanks, with PNS Babur and Jahangir and 2 gunboats, plus a mortar battery lending fire support. The buildings at the HQ were leveled by shellfire - inadvertently leading to the death of Pakistani POWs. The battle raged from 7 am to 2 PM, and when the attack stalled around midday, PAF jets bombed the area, and another 3 hours were needed before the base was secured. Bengali survivors fled north through by lanes and left the city altogether.
> 
> *Aftermath*
> 
> Brig. Ansari next attacked the Dampara police line on March 31 with his task force which fell after a sharp firefight. On April 1 the Pakistani attack on Court hill was repulsed with the loss of a tank. Brig. Ansari launched an attack with 2 companies on April 2, which got stalled. He then sent 4 companies from two directions at Court hill, and captured the place, leaving Bengali troops with control of Chawlkbazar only in Chittagong city. For his services the superseded Brig. Ansari was awarded the Hilal-i-Jurat and the rank of Major General.
> 
> Between April 3 April 6, Pakistani troops carried out mop up operations and fought several sharp street battles in and around Chawlkbazar, and by April 10 they had secured the city. Captain Rafiq and Maj. Zia had secured aid from BSF by April 6, and were busy organizing Bengali forces around Ramgarh. Bengali troops had captured 18 Pakistani officers near Ramgarh including Lt. Col Sheikh and Major Iqbal, all of whom Maj. Zia surrendered to the Indian authorities. Major Shafiullah and Major Khaled Musharraf sent 1 company each to Ramgarh, while Maj. Zia was busy attending the meetings at Teliapara and was absent from Chitagong front. All Bengali troops had left the city to regroup in 2 areas, at Kalurghat (1,000+ Bengali troops of the EPR and EBR), and at Kumira to the north of the city. By the 10th of April, Pakistani troops were poised to launch a three pronged coordinated attack to drive the Bengali troops from their positions.




This is showing that who breaks the United Pakistan. Who is responsible for trapping the huge population of the Bangladeshi Nation to a small territory. The Punjabis are the betrayer. They gained Lahore in the value of the Kolkata. But they killed us with the full strength.

Shame on the Betrayer. They will never in peace. True Pakistani Nation is yet to be developed. We the Bangladeshi are now free from these debris, though we have lost Kolkata due to the conspiracy of the Punjabis.

But We are successful to prove our true Bangladeshi Nationality by the grace of the Almighty. Shame on the Betrayer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

how could kolkata ours . i think kolkata was a hindu dominated area . but it is true many area were not given to east Pakistan like mursidabad nodia 
etc. Any way a proverb is perfect for Pakistan ''ghor ka prodip hor jala dia'' (lamp of the house has burnt the house )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DADU

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> This is showing that who breaks the United Pakistan. Who is responsible for trapping the huge population of the Bangladeshi Nation to a small territory. The Punjabis are the betrayer. They gained Lahore in the value of the Kolkata. But they killed us with the full strength.
> 
> Shame on the Betrayer. They will never in peace. True Pakistani Nation is yet to be developed. We the Bangladeshi are now free from these debris, though we have lost Kolkata due to the conspiracy of the Punjabis.
> 
> But We are successful to prove our true Bangladeshi Nationality by the grace of the Almighty. Shame on the Betrayer.



What planet are you from???

Bengalis rioted in kolkota before the partition in 1946/47 killing hundreds of Hindus, yes at the time there was a large Muslim presence in the city.

Nehru and Sarder patel realized that muslim Bengalis of Kolkata would join east Bengal so they successfully convinced Mountbatten and Radcliffe to keep Kolkata in India.

If your Bengali leaders at the time had any conscience or AQAL they would not have conceived the extreme nationalistic rhetoric of the time and may not have hassled the crowds to go out and act violently.

You are a self denier and a confused chap with extreme thoughts in regards to Bengali nationalism.
Stop barking and being ignorant of the facts Mujibur Rahman

Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## patna_ke_presley

monitor said:


> how could kolkata ours . i think kolkata was a hindu dominated area . but it is true many area were not given to east Pakistan like mursidabad nodia
> etc. Any way a proverb is perfect for Pakistan ''ghor ka prodip hor jala dia'' (lamp of the house has burnt the house )



There are many stories like that where Hindu majority area went to Pakistan and Muslim majority area came to India. Khulna was a Hindu majority area but Given to Pakistan. Karachi was also a Hindu majority city.


----------



## Md Akmal

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> This is showing that who breaks the United Pakistan. Who is responsible for trapping the huge population of the Bangladeshi Nation to a small territory. The Punjabis are the betrayer. They gained Lahore in the value of the Kolkata. But they killed us with the full strength.
> 
> Shame on the Betrayer. They will never in peace. True Pakistani Nation is yet to be developed. We the Bangladeshi are now free from these debris, though we have lost Kolkata due to the conspiracy of the Punjabis.
> 
> But We are successful to prove our true Bangladeshi Nationality by the grace of the Almighty. Shame on the Betrayer.



@ What non-sense you are talking ? Why you are blaming Punjabi's for not giving Calcutta to East Pakistan. At that time the Bengalees were much more matured than the Punjabi's. At that time Punjabl's were busy in Unionist politics which was against the concept of Pakistan instead of doing Muslim Leaque Politics.

@ Who gave you this idea that Lahore was exchanged with Calcutta ? Or you got it from the soul of Sk Mujib ? You are a tripicalDravidanion !!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed is a false flagger.


----------



## ziaulislam

originally the plan in 1940 was punjab and bengal it was not in anyone mind that the provinces will be divided but the power of congress was too much . once the it was told that provinces of ONLY muslim majority will be divided congress was so happy that it immediately accepted it 


discussion on 71 will take us no where, simply for the fact that whole bangladesh ideology is based upon it. one of my bengali friend at my medical college(in Pakistan on student reciprocal seats) sates the same. so if we want to sum it up, pakistanis believe in hamad ur rehman report (although report was banned till 2002 to be viewed in public). we also think that during and after war biharis were treatwed very bad one of the worst examples of racism after the WW2.

in the end bangladesh should try to see whats good for it now. instead of going into deep past otherwise it would be seeking apologies from the british, hindhus, central asian states and God knows whom for its past events

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

patna_ke_presley said:


> There are many stories like that where Hindu majority area went to Pakistan and Muslim majority area came to India. Khulna was a Hindu majority area but Given to Pakistan. Karachi was also a Hindu majority city.



@ Karachi was a Hindu majority area or not I have no idea ? But during the election of 1946, Congress was winner in Khulna. The Muslim Leaque got majority in Murshidabad, Maldaha, and Karimganj(Sylhet). And may be Silliguri and Kish Bihar also.


----------



## Syed Naved

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> This is showing that who breaks the United Pakistan. Who is responsible for trapping the huge population of the Bangladeshi Nation to a small territory. The Punjabis are the betrayer. They gained Lahore in the value of the Kolkata. But they killed us with the full strength.
> 
> Shame on the Betrayer. They will never in peace. True Pakistani Nation is yet to be developed. We the Bangladeshi are now free from these debris, though we have lost Kolkata due to the conspiracy of the Punjabis.
> 
> But We are successful to prove our true Bangladeshi Nationality by the grace of the Almighty. Shame on the Betrayer.


completely foolish to say kolkata our.true that we make pakistan,but the betrayers are none but Muzib,bhutto,Indira,India,Awam e league.true,that it's hard to govern .... a very far wing but also trur that it could not take place if the enemy dont help the betrayer,traitor muzib ur rehman,he's nothing but a traitor.not he but his daughter hasina sold the nation to india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Syed Naved said:


> completely foolish to say kolkata our.true that we make pakistan,but the betrayers are none but Muzib,bhutto,Indira,India,Awam e league.true,that it's hard to govern .... a very far wing but also trur that it could not take place if the enemy dont help the betrayer,traitor muzib ur rehman,he's nothing but a traitor.not he but his daughter hasina sold the nation to india


odd form a bengali..but i think its because of two major things
1. Poor state of pakistani economy before 1947
2. language of bengali being written in sanskrits style rather than persian/arabic style..had it been persian style not only language wouldnt have been a major issue but also it would have carried a muslim heritage which it deserves as its muslim dominant langauage. remember the sanskrit script was adopted very recently during the british era..

one thing is for sure..pakistan/bangaldesh overall would have been much more developed today had 71 incident not occured and also their would have been much less enmity between india and pakistan today.


----------



## Secur

Eye opening facts ... How long would the PA have lasted if there was no foreign intervention ? 
I do not think they would have for long after reading the heinous acts of my leaders betraying their own people ... and Just at this particular moment , i am cursing Niazi and Yahya who were busy drinking and engaging in orgies despite being the head of a Islamic state and even if not Muslims , being totally insensitive to the gravity of the situation ... I had never heard anything of that sort before ... 

It had to happen one day , it is not easy to govern a country almost 2000 kms away ... But still the treachery of my leaders and their failure to integrate Bengalis to the society , their failure to give Bengalis equal rights thus stopping them from feeling a Pakistani but rather the slaves of colonial power who were being ruled from thousands of kms away and to stop forming the Govt despite the massive win that AL had in 1971 makes me sad and uncomfortable ... Ofcourse separation had been decided long by AL before but still after winning the election , they should have given a chance to form the Govt not the power hungry Bhutto ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed Naved

ziaulislam said:


> odd form a bengali..but i think its because of two major things
> 1. Poor state of pakistani economy before 1947
> 2. language of bengali being written in sanskrits style rather than persian/arabic style..had it been persian style not only language wouldnt have been a major issue but also it would have carried a muslim heritage which it deserves as its muslim dominant langauage. remember the sanskrit script was adopted very recently during the british era..
> 
> one thing is for sure..pakistan/bangaldesh overall would have been much more developed today had 71 incident not occured and also their would have been much less enmity between india and pakistan today.


it's nothing odd or astonishing.about bengali language,sanskrit have been entered by hindu raja's but the main bengali alphabet's style still is preserved.hindi n bengali similer due to it's same origin or same gramatical branch.hindi is just devanagri and bangla ,assamia etc from gourio term.but the main bangla alphabet is completely different than present times ,it was also enriched with islamic words and it's alphabatic design,structure not only complex but also very beautiful. infact bengali language = mixture of arabic,turkish,mongoloid,spanish,french,persian,portugese ,english all in together.
west bengal has fully follow the sanskrit influence form,but here bd/east pakistan/bengal follow original form of bengali language .so it is much much different from them.and yes,about kolkata ....we're better without them .
and about Pakistan-Bangladesh relation : all of us like pakistani ppl as our brother ,here ppl just hate war criminals of both side.Seikh muzib's daughter hasina take so many steps to establish his father as the father of the nation .but the burning truth is xcept muzib's follower none of we think that he's the father of the nation.and Awam e league get chance every time on election due to India,otherwise it was so hard for them to even perticipate an election ,brother
Due to BAKSAL & RAW based rakkhi bahi,seccha sebok bahini etc , muzib has lost all his popularity.for him only hatred in our heart and moreover when he was dead ppl distribute sweets among them and said ," feraun morse ( feraun mar gaya ).but only for awam e league he is a hero not for the whole nation,for us sher e bangla A.K fazlul haque,Zia ur rehman,maulana abdul hamid khan bhasani ,Hussein sahid suhrawardy are heroic people.but among all Zia & sher e bangla much populer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

Patriot said:


> I even read in some Book ( Can't remember the name - I think it was written by some colonel or maybe it was Hamodur-Rehman Comission) Anyhow General Niazi was enjoying oral services of some bengali women in bunker when Indians were attacking us and General Niazi was also running a prostitution ring - Transferring girls from EP to WP).



@ He was too much concerned about the securities of Bihares. During the critical moments he was found inside the Bihari camps either in Muhamamdpur or Mirpur in Dhaka. At that time near about 20/25 lacs of Bihares were settled in East Pakistan.

@ Why you are talking about Bengalis only once so many Bihares are ready to serve him why only he will use the Black and ugly women of bengal ?

@ No ! yar Neazi was not that bad the way you are painting. He was a real "Sherdil" and he played well but the "Hindustanise" (Muhajir) betrayed with him. I remember, I heard from one of my Bihari friend at Saidpur that during the month of December 1971 he came to Saidpur to motovate the Bihares as well as the Bengalise and said, " Me tun hare samne ser pe kafan de kar khara hau ". What ever may be the case he had a tremendous motivation capability.

@ Neazi was an experiience soldier. Initially he was in Other Ranks then joined in the Commisioned Rank. He was Captain in the Burma Front during Second World War. Soon after partition he was posted as Commanding Officer in East Pakistan . In 1965 War he was Brigadier and fought in Sialkot Sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Md Akmal said:


> @ He was too much concerned about the securities of Bihares. During the critical moments he was found inside the Bihari camps either in Muhamamdpur or Mirpur in Dhaka. At that time near about 20/25 lacs of Bihares were settled in East Pakistan.
> 
> @ Why you are talking about Bengalis only once so many Bihares are ready to serve him why only he will use the Black and ugly women of bengal ?
> 
> @ No ! yar Neazi was not that bad the way you are painting. He was a real "Sherdil" and he played well but the "Hindustanise" (Muhajir) betrayed with him. I remember, I heard from one of my Bihari friend at Saidpur that during the month of December 1971 he came to Saidpur to motovate the Bihares as well as the Bengalise and said, " Me tun hare samne ser pe kafan de kar khara hau ". What ever may be the case he had a tremendous motivation capability.
> 
> @ Neazi was an experiience soldier. Initially he was in Other Ranks then joined in the Commisioned Rank. He was Captain in the Burma Front during Second World War. Soon after partition he was posted as Commanding Officer in East Pakistan . In 1965 War he was Brigadier and fought in Sialkot Sector.




Huh.... you from Saidpur... Now make sense... 



> will use the Black and ugly women of bengal ?




*You are reported*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Secur said:


> Eye opening facts ... How long would the PA have lasted if there was no foreign intervention ?
> I do not think they would have for long after reading the heinous acts of my leaders betraying their own people ... and Just at this particular moment , i am cursing Niazi and Yahya who were busy drinking and engaging in orgies despite being the head of a Islamic state and even if not Muslims , being totally insensitive to the gravity of the situation ... I had never heard anything of that sort before ...
> 
> It had to happen one day , it is not easy to govern a country almost 2000 kms away ... But still the treachery of my leaders and their failure to integrate Bengalis to the society , their failure to give Bengalis equal rights thus stopping them from feeling a Pakistani but rather the slaves of colonial power who were being ruled from thousands of kms away and to stop forming the Govt despite the massive win that AL had in 1971 makes me sad and uncomfortable ... Ofcourse separation had been decided long by AL before but still after winning the election , they should have given a chance to form the Govt not the power hungry Bhutto ...



Debatable ! Hindsight really is a wonderful thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

Armstrong said:


> Debatable ! Hindsight really is a wonderful thing.



Posted on 03-03-2012  How did you come across it , mate ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

iajdani said:


> Huh.... you from Saidpur... Now make sense...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You are reported*



Is he Bihari??


----------



## Armstrong

Secur said:


> Posted on 03-03-2012  How did you come across it , mate ?



Dunno someone had recently posted on this thread & so I checked it out ! 

Phir aaj rozaa rakhaaa ?  

At any rate I think the Bangladeshis themselves exhibit a deep sense of intellectual dishonesty when they make Pakistan (West Pakistan) & more so the Punjabi to be 'evil incarnate' out to get the poor Bengali ! 

Were there issues ? Yes...the Bengalis weren't a bunch of idiots who rose up in protest ! Yes there were issues....there were massive issues but they should be looked at in a particular context ! 

Right now I haven't the figures but, if I remember correctly, when I was reading Brian Coloughley's (can't spell it) Book on the Pakistan Army, he'd quoted figures about Bengali, Punjabi & Pukhtoon Representation in the British Indian Army & those figures, well before Pakistan, were deeply...deeply skewed in favor of the Punjabis & by Pukhtoons by a factor of 4 to 1 or something & if both the Punjabis & the Pukhtoons are to be added together that factor increase to closer 8-9 to 1 ! The Brits didn't trust the Bengalis after the 1857 War & the Riots in Bengal due to the Reversal of its Partition - How could Pakistan, a country suffering from grave misgovernance, nepotism & corruption, be expected to bring parity to an ethnicity that had suffered closer to a century of institutionalized disparity. 

Furthermore I've read numerous times, from independent sources, how what became East-Pakistan was just a hinterland of Calcutta where all the Jute Mills & the Progress was concentrated around Calcutta & when Calcutta was gone there wasn't a single Jute Mill in all of East-Pakistan in '47 ! Thats even worse than the disparity between Interior Sindh & Karachi or the Southern most tip of Punjab & Lahore ! 

Did people truly believe that these problems would be wished away painlessly without hicups ? That somehow East-Pakistan would grow about 10 dozen Jute Mills, that the Centers of Learning & other Institutions that were lost to West-Bengal & more so Calcutta would pop up out of the ground ? 

The Bengali-Urdu Controversy wasn't done in Good Faith Either - No other language made sense; no other language was impartial enough to be the National Language of the Country ! And they, despite, been given the right to have Bengali as their official language in the Province (as elucidated in the Quaid's speeches) still played the ethnic & linguistic card to the detriment of Pakistan's Unity ! Imagine if the Punjabis or the Baloch or the Pukhtoons had asked that their languages be made the National Language of the country by the same token ? 

At the end they've still not recognized that whatever killings we did, their Mukhti Bahini & enraged Bengali Mobs weren't exactly kind & merciful to West-Pakistani Civilians & the Biharis there ! I've heard of personal accounts, I've met people, who've lost their entire families to these Mobs ! And they have the temerity of claiming the moral high ground ? On what basis ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mb444

iajdani said:


> Huh.... you from Saidpur... Now make sense...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You are reported*



Must be one of those idiots still awaiting to go to pakistan. These morons will never learn which side their bread is buttered.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

RiasatKhan said:


> Is he Bihari??



Yes he is.


----------



## BATMAN

Why are Bihari's victimized in Bangladesh?


----------



## Ayush

BATMAN said:


> Why are Bihari's victimized in Bangladesh?



confused identity of some,or perhaps a majority of them.. also they were pro-pak and pro-urdu..m sure a bd member can explain u in detail.. perhaps @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Ayush said:


> confused identity of some,or perhaps a majority of them.. also they were pro-pak and pro-urdu..m sure a bd member can explain u in detail.. perhaps @BDforever



most of the bihari sided to Pakistan and helped in genocide, that is why they were underattack and still some negative views in Bangladesh about them, sorry Ayush bro. The view is changing now because the remaining beharis are now coping with us as being Bangladeshi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

BATMAN said:


> Why are Bihari's victimized in Bangladesh?




How come you know this.


----------



## mb444

Armstrong said:


> Dunno someone had recently posted on this thread & so I checked it out !
> 
> Phir aaj rozaa rakhaaa ?
> 
> At any rate I think the Bangladeshis themselves exhibit a deep sense of intellectual dishonesty when they make Pakistan (West Pakistan) & more so the Punjabi to be 'evil incarnate' out to get the poor Bengali !
> 
> Were there issues ? Yes...the Bengalis weren't a bunch of idiots who rose up in protest ! Yes there were issues....there were massive issues but they should be looked at in a particular context !
> 
> Right now I haven't the figures but, if I remember correctly, when I was reading Brian Coloughley's (can't spell it) Book on the Pakistan Army, he'd quoted figures about Bengali, Punjabi & Pukhtoon Representation in the British Indian Army & those figures, well before Pakistan, were deeply...deeply skewed in favor of the Punjabis & by Pukhtoons by a factor of 4 to 1 or something & if both the Punjabis & the Pukhtoons are to be added together that factor increase to closer 8-9 to 1 ! The Brits didn't trust the Bengalis after the 1857 War & the Riots in Bengal due to the Reversal of its Partition - How could Pakistan, a country suffering from grave misgovernance, nepotism & corruption, be expected to bring parity to an ethnicity that had suffered closer to a century of institutionalized disparity.
> 
> Furthermore I've read numerous times, from independent sources, how what became East-Pakistan was just a hinterland of Calcutta where all the Jute Mills & the Progress was concentrated around Calcutta & when Calcutta was gone there wasn't a single Jute Mill in all of East-Pakistan in '47 ! Thats even worse than the disparity between Interior Sindh & Karachi or the Southern most tip of Punjab & Lahore !
> 
> Did people truly believe that these problems would be wished away painlessly without hicups ? That somehow East-Pakistan would grow about 10 dozen Jute Mills, that the Centers of Learning & other Institutions that were lost to West-Bengal & more so Calcutta would pop up out of the ground ?
> 
> The Bengali-Urdu Controversy wasn't done in Good Faith Either - No other language made sense; no other language was impartial enough to be the National Language of the Country ! And they, despite, been given the right to have Bengali as their official language in the Province (as elucidated in the Quaid's speeches) still played the ethnic & linguistic card to the detriment of Pakistan's Unity ! Imagine if the Punjabis or the Baloch or the Pukhtoons had asked that their languages be made the National Language of the country by the same token ?
> 
> At the end they've still not recognized that whatever killings we did, their Mukhti Bahini & enraged Bengali Mobs weren't exactly kind & merciful to West-Pakistani Civilians & the Biharis there ! I've heard of personal accounts, I've met people, who've lost their entire families to these Mobs ! And they have the temerity of claiming the moral high ground ? On what basis ?




Panjabis are traitors and have been traitors repeatedly throughout history. The indian mutiny was put down using punjabi troops. 

The disparity with respect of Bengalis in British Indian army as you say was due to institutional anti-bengali bias following the mutiny, this is true. Whilst you may say that pakistan years were not enough to overturn this, the fact of the matter is that institutional bias was increased to be even more anti Bangali culminating in the retarded philosophy that the defense of the east laid with the west.

The territory of BD was not the hinterland of Bengal. Whilst Culcutta was developed by the Brits and commercial activity was concentrated there the "breadbasket" of the region was what is now BD. In the 1910's the Bengal was partitioned as two separate administrative units. Whilst it might be said that there were not many jute mills in this side of border, there were not much jute production on the other side of the border to keep those jute mills alive. The economic continuity was broken through partition, that does not mean somehow what is BD was the backwoods of Bengal. The capital of bengal has shifted over times to many places. Culcutta was a British invention and as capital of the British Raj (for a period) it became the centre and developed, this does not mean other places in Bengal was irrelevant. You should do some research and find out in which city the Muslim League was born.

In terms of Bengali being the national language, why not. We were the majority in the unified Pakistan. To compare us to other communities is an insult. We are by far the largest group within the union. In so far as Urdu is concerned whilst it was lingua Franca in what is now BD it was not held with any reverence. Urdu compared to Bangla is an infantile language lacking history or sophistication. Whilst you may say that is an impolite reposte and a common language would have bought the peoples together, the fact of the matter is failure to give due consideration to Bangla - the language spoken by the majority in unified Pakistan laid the seed for the eventual breakup.

I see you are drawing equivalence between an heavily armed army butchering bengali troops in a prearranged massacre and then following up with an onslaught against unarmed civilians to the reaction by a lightly armed guerrilla force...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Armstrong

mb444 said:


> The disparity with respect of Bengalis in British Indian army as you say was due to institutional anti-bengali bias following the mutiny, this is true. Whilst you may say that pakistan years were not enough to overturn this, the fact of the matter is that institutional bias was increased to be even more anti Bangali culminating in the retarded philosophy that the defense of the east laid with the west.



There wasn't any more Institutional Bias, I don't have the books with me right now, but during Ayub's Reign special arrangements were made to bring the Bengalis on par with the other ethnicities hence why one actually saw 'some' Bengali Officers as opposed to that being a Non-Existent Phenomenon back in the British Times. During Ayub's Reign even Relaxations in Standards were imposed so that more & more Bengalis would join the Civil Services. 

The concept of the defense of the East laying in the West was a Military Doctrine that was conceived keeping in mind our scarcity of military manpower & the potential flashpoints that existed ! Kashmir was the only place where it was envisioned that a major Battle could be fought & it proved itself right when there wasn't any movement on the Eastern Front in the '65 War ! 

It might not have been the best Military Policy out there as we discovered to our detriment in '71 but under the circumstance thats what was thought would be the best appropriation of scarce resources - It wasn't a part of some glorified narcissistic Anti-Bengali Bias that you make it out to be ! 



mb444 said:


> The territory of BD was not the hinterland of Bengal. Whilst Culcutta was developed by the Brits and commercial activity was concentrated there the "breadbasket" of the region was what is now BD. In the 1910's the Bengal was partitioned as two separate administrative units. Whilst it might be said that there were not many jute mills in this side of border, there were not much jute production on the other side of the border to keep those jute mills alive. The economic continuity was broken through partition, that does not mean somehow what is BD was the backwoods of Bengal. The capital of bengal has shifted over times to many places. Culcutta was a British invention and as capital of the British Raj (for a period) it became the centre and developed, this does not mean other places in Bengal was irrelevant. You should do some research and find out in which city the Muslim League was born.



I never said that the rest of Bengal was irrelevant simply that most of the resources, the development & the State Apparatus was concentrated there & about Calcutta, from what I've read ! 

There is a reason why I mentioned Interior Sindh & Karachi or Southern-Most-Areas-Of-Punjab & Lahore ! Interior Sindh isn't irrelevant & its the bread basket of Pakistan alongside most of Punjab, but it pales in comparison to Karachi & Lahore & other metropolis in the country ! Such was the case of most of East-Pakistan. 



mb444 said:


> In terms of Bengali being the national language, why not. We were the majority in the unified Pakistan. To compare us to other communities is an insult. We are by far the largest group within the union. In so far as Urdu is concerned whilst it was lingua Franca in what is now BD it was not held with any reverence. Urdu compared to Bangla is an infantile language lacking history or sophistication. Whilst you may say that is an impolite reposte and a common language would have bought the peoples together, the fact of the matter is failure to give due consideration to Bangla - the language spoken by the majority in unified Pakistan laid the seed for the eventual breakup.



And its precisely because of this 'racist' attitude of yours that just because we're in the majority & our language in older than Urdu - Its our prerogative & our prerogative alone on deciding what the National Language of the country is going to be ! 

No other language but Urdu made sense because no other language was as Neutral as Urdu & none enjoyed the Status of Lingua Franca as Urdu did ! 

The Urdu-Bengali Controversy is not something that we were in the 'wrong' - You were & your blind victim mentality & continued racism is what prevents you from seeing the rationale behind selecting 'Urdu' ! 



mb444 said:


> I see you are drawing equivalence between an heavily armed army butchering bengali troops in a prearranged massacre and then following up with an onslaught against unarmed civilians to the reaction by a lightly armed guerrilla force...



A heavily armed Army ? You mean the few thousand who were distributed all over East-Pakistan because of a stupid policy to defend 'every inch' of East-Pakistan ! 

Those Lightly Armed Guerrillas weren't that lightly armed nor were they discriminate in their targets ! Nor were the Bengali Mobs any less discriminate in theirs ! Those Knights in Shinning Armour butchered countless thousands of innocent Biharis & other West-Pakistani Civilians without remorse & without pity ! 

If Bangladeshis are demanding an apology for the massacres - Then be ready to give one in turn !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

Armstrong said:


> Dunno someone had recently posted on this thread & so I checked it out !
> 
> Phir aaj rozaa rakhaaa ?
> 
> At any rate I think the Bangladeshis themselves exhibit a deep sense of intellectual dishonesty when they make Pakistan (West Pakistan) & more so the Punjabi to be 'evil incarnate' out to get the poor Bengali !
> 
> Were there issues ? Yes...the Bengalis weren't a bunch of idiots who rose up in protest ! Yes there were issues....there were massive issues but they should be looked at in a particular context !
> 
> Right now I haven't the figures but, if I remember correctly, when I was reading Brian Coloughley's (can't spell it) Book on the Pakistan Army, he'd quoted figures about Bengali, Punjabi & Pukhtoon Representation in the British Indian Army & those figures, well before Pakistan, were deeply...deeply skewed in favor of the Punjabis & by Pukhtoons by a factor of 4 to 1 or something & if both the Punjabis & the Pukhtoons are to be added together that factor increase to closer 8-9 to 1 ! The Brits didn't trust the Bengalis after the 1857 War & the Riots in Bengal due to the Reversal of its Partition - How could Pakistan, a country suffering from grave misgovernance, nepotism & corruption, be expected to bring parity to an ethnicity that had suffered closer to a century of institutionalized disparity.
> 
> Furthermore I've read numerous times, from independent sources, how what became East-Pakistan was just a hinterland of Calcutta where all the Jute Mills & the Progress was concentrated around Calcutta & when Calcutta was gone there wasn't a single Jute Mill in all of East-Pakistan in '47 ! Thats even worse than the disparity between Interior Sindh & Karachi or the Southern most tip of Punjab & Lahore !
> 
> Did people truly believe that these problems would be wished away painlessly without hicups ? That somehow East-Pakistan would grow about 10 dozen Jute Mills, that the Centers of Learning & other Institutions that were lost to West-Bengal & more so Calcutta would pop up out of the ground ?
> 
> The Bengali-Urdu Controversy wasn't done in Good Faith Either - No other language made sense; no other language was impartial enough to be the National Language of the Country ! And they, despite, been given the right to have Bengali as their official language in the Province (as elucidated in the Quaid's speeches) still played the ethnic & linguistic card to the detriment of Pakistan's Unity ! Imagine if the Punjabis or the Baloch or the Pukhtoons had asked that their languages be made the National Language of the country by the same token ?
> 
> At the end they've still not recognized that whatever killings we did, their Mukhti Bahini & enraged Bengali Mobs weren't exactly kind & merciful to West-Pakistani Civilians & the Biharis there ! I've heard of personal accounts, I've met people, who've lost their entire families to these Mobs ! And they have the temerity of claiming the moral high ground ? On what basis ?



I was taken by surprise though . I mean the quoted post is more than a year old  

Oh yeah !

To criticize thine self is a rare ability , it seems . After all , my dear countryman , we had hid the Hamoodur Rehman Commission report for ~30 years right ? Bangladeshis put all the blame on the West Pakistanis since they are taught that Punjab absolutely retained all the power in the Eastern Wing after the independence . Of course , nothing could be farther than the truth . But , mate , you cant change it since that is what they have been told since the beginning . I was just seeing a few posts here and I was amazed to look at the part where some posters said that ' Pakistanis traded Calcutta for Lahore ' , I do not even need to refute it , that is as absurd as it can get . 

There were massive management and corruption issues but the truth is that Bengalis never felt like a part of United Pakistan , that is what I deduce from the literature on the Fall of Dhaka , what can the reason be ? Was it because of the geographical distance from the mainland or the social and cultural differences from the rest of Pakistan ? Adding the fuel to the fire was the nationalism , basing itself on extremely unnecessary things at times . Creating problems , where there were none . I still believe that those problems , issues and sense of neglect could have solved if the politicians from both the Pakistan were sincere and not trying to consolidate their own power . What harm was there , if Bhutto thought for the country and handed over power to Mujib so he could try to please the Bengalis ? What logic was there in saying that ' We are here , you are there ' ? History later proved him as inept in managing the country , Mujib would later be assassinated .

You are correct about the Bengali representation part in British Indian forces , I have read and heard the same about the Crown not trusting the people of Bengal , after the mutiny . Pakistan at least increased the representation of Bengalis in the army to a respectable level . The details about the grievances over low representation part and the efforts that were radically made to increase , can be found in the book ' Witness to Surrender ' .

East Pakistan wasn't a gold mine as the Bengalis would like to believe , the jute production part is exaggerated to a large extent though the exploitation of the West part is true to an extent . Furthermore every year , there were constant natural disasters in Bengal and a subsequent part of the resources of the country had to be diverted for that . Still , a lot of development took place , I remember some member from BD telling me that Arub Khan is praised in Bangladesh still . 

No argument over the language part . There was nothing as impartial and representative of the Pakistan ideology .

No they will not . Despite the fact that the pro Pakistan Bengalis , Biharis and West Pakistanis were killed en masse in the Bangladesh under Mujib's defacto control before the Fall . Whole books can be written on the atrocities committed by Mukti Bahini , Mitro Bahini and common Bengalis . There were events in Dhaka grounds to punish pro Pakistan people and there are video records of that , on youtube . Chittagong massacres are a case study because the worst killing and maiming took place there . So if they do not want to recognize , why should the Pakistani politicians ? Where's this excessive self righteousness coming from , if I may ask ? There's no moral high ground anywhere , we have made mistakes but what can we do if our own citizens weren't loyal to their own country ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

Armstrong said:


> A heavily armed Army ? You mean the few thousand who were distributed all over East-Pakistan because of a stupid policy to defend 'every inch' of East-Pakistan !
> 
> If Bangladeshis are demanding an apology for the massacres - Then be ready to give one in turn !



Yeah , after all , 55,000 regular armed forces soldiers who surrendered later are considered heavily armed ! Next , will be the 3 million people killed propaganda , war babies will be brought in .

Reciprocate in kind , but never give an unconditional apology !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

I will inject a little sectarian facts.

Muslim League leadership was dominated by Shia Nawab family of Dhaka. Jinnah was Shia, married to a Parsi. Yes he was secular, but so are many Shia, except when it comes to remaining clannish and helping their own kind. Jinnah's sponsor's were Shia for the project Pakistan. Many of them moved to both parts of Pakistan and became the 22 industrial families of Pakistan. Iskander Mirza (Sirajuddaula, Mir Jafar et al were all Shia). A good chunk of the so called "Bihari" were Shia. @Md Akmal is not a Bihari, I believe he is a Bengali, he can state his home district to confirm.

So Shia got an entrance to South Asia due to Humayun's defeat with Sher Shah and subsequent help he received from Safavi's in Iran. I believe the result was a disaster for the Muslim community in South Asia. The Shia became dominant in subsequent Mughal administration, from Mumtaj Mahal (of Taj Mahal fame) to Murshid Quli Khan, who moved the capital from Dhaka to Murshidabad. I believe they not only weakened the Mughal empire and saw its demise, they also collaborated with the British, like Mir Jafar, Ismaili Aga Khani's and Dhaka Nawab's and got fabulously wealthy as a result.

They were instrumental in creating Pakistan, thinking that Pakistan will remain their personal clan property to enjoy, but East Pakistan broke off, because they failed to foresee the result of their actions and eventually they lost Pakistan as well, when Bhutto was deposed by Zia. Yes Benazir Bhutto's mother is an Iranian Shia, so is Zardari family.

And Yahya Khan, the butcher, was a Qizilbash Shia, one of the most reviled group of people in Sunni Muslim history who helped establish the Safavi dynasty in present day Azerbaijan and then expand itself in Iran and then convert the largely Sunni population there to Shia by force.

It is a sordid history, Bangladeshi's and Pakistani's need to know it, because it is a hidden part many of us do not know about very clearly. Arab's have been dealing with the trecherous Shia for 1400 years. So Arab Sunni's know them and their ways much better. From Lebanon Civil War to post Saddam Iraq and now in Syria, the Shia Mafia with help from Russian Mafia are killing Sunni's.

Shia is the enemy within much more dangerous than any other enemy, because they claim to be part of us, but they are anything but.

Many posters in this forum are Shia, some cannot hide it well, but others will hide it well. And they will work to weaken unity of Sunni Muslim communities of the world. They will show off as secular when they are weak, but the moment they gain upper hand, they will show their true sectarian face.

As for Operation Searchlight, Pakistani's don't waste your time in these threads. It was a mistake done by whoever planned it, their wrong decision broke off Pakistan, as simple as that. So don't come here and blame Bangladeshi's or our forefathers for it, we did not plan Operation Searchlight, it was some of your brilliant generals headed by the Shia scum Yahya Khan in consultation with crypto Shia Bhutto (wife Nusrat Ispahani is Iranian Shia). They are the traitors to Pakistan, not us. Major Zia declared independence as a reaction to your brilliant Shia planned Operation Searchlight, on 26th March, 1971, after that day all persona non grata foreign combatants here in our land and newly declared country were fair game. Non-combatant Bihari's and others were killed and these were war crimes, just like Operation Searchlight was.

As before, I call for a new investigation to unearth all facts from all sides, so we can put to rest all the BS from all sides. Now no one has any facts that will stand scrutiny.

@asad71, your kind input needed here please, provided that you yourself are not Shia, hopefully. Please state your sect for the benefit of the majority Sunni community in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zabaniyah

kalu_miah said:


> I will inject a little sectarian facts.
> 
> Muslim League leadership was dominated by Shia Nawab family of Dhaka. Jinnah was Shia, married to a Parsi. Yes he was secular, but so are many Shia, except when it comes to remaining clannish and helping their own kind. Jinnah's sponsor's were Shia for the project Pakistan. Many of them moved to both parts of Pakistan and became the 22 industrial families of Pakistan. Iskander Mirza (Sirajuddaula, Mir Jafar et al were all Shia). A good chunk of the so called "Bihari" were Shia. @Md Akmal is not a Bihari, I believe he is a Bengali, he can state his home district to confirm.
> 
> So Shia got an entrance to South Asia due to Humayun's defeat with Sher Shah and subsequent help he received from Safavi's in Iran. I believe the result was a disaster for the Muslim community in South Asia. The Shia became dominant in subsequent Mughal administration, from Mumtaj Mahal (of Taj Mahal fame) to Murshid Quli Khan, who moved the capital from Dhaka to Murshidabad. I believe they not only weakened the Mughal empire and saw its demise, they also collaborated with the British, like Mir Jafar, Ismaili Aga Khani's and Dhaka Nawab's and got fabulously wealthy as a result.
> 
> They were instrumental in creating Pakistan, thinking that Pakistan will remain their personal clan property to enjoy, but East Pakistan broke off, because they failed to foresee the result of their actions and eventually they lost Pakistan as well, when Bhutto was deposed by Zia. Yes Bhutto's mother is an Iranian Shia, so is Zardari family.
> 
> And Yahya Khan, the butcher, was a Qizilbash Shia, one of the most reviled group of people in Sunni Muslim history who helped establish the Safavi dynasty in present day Azerbaijan and then expand itself in Iran and then convert the largely Sunni population there to Shia by force.
> 
> It is a sordid history, Bangladeshi's and Pakistani's need to know it, because it is a hidden part many of us do not know about very clearly. Arab's have been dealing with the trecherous Shia for 1400 years. So Arab Sunni's know them and their ways much better. From Lebanon Civil War to post Saddam Iraq and now in Syria, the Shia Mafia with help from Russian Mafia are killing Sunni's.
> 
> Shia is the enemy within much more dangerous than any other enemy, because they claim to be part of us, but they are anything but.
> 
> Many posters in this forum are Shia, some cannot hide it well, but others will hide it well. And they will work to weaken unity of Sunni Muslim communities of the world. They will show off as secular when they are weak, but the moment they gain upper hand, they will show their true sectarian face.
> 
> As for Operation Searchlight, Pakistani's don't waste your time in these threads. It was a mistake done by whoever planned it, their wrong decision broke off Pakistan, as simple as that. So don't come here and blame Bangladeshi's or our forefathers for it, we did not plan Operation Searchlight, it was some of your brilliant generals headed by the Shia scum Yahya Khan in consultation with crypto Shia Bhutto. They are the traitors to Pakistan, not us. Major Zia declared independence as a reaction to your brilliant Shia planned Operation Searchlight, on 26th March, 1971, after that day all persona non grata foreign combatants here in our land and newly declared country were fair game. Non-combatant Bihari's and others were killed and these were war crimes, just like Operation Searchlight was.
> 
> As before, I call for a new investigation to unearth all facts from all sides, so we can put to rest all the BS from all sides. Now no one has any facts that will stand scrutiny.
> 
> @asad71, your kind input needed here please, provided that you yourself are not Shia, hopefully. Please state your sect for the benefit of the majority Sunni community in Bangladesh.



^^^Holy cow......

Intriguing.....!

My parents tell me that such Shia-Sunni matters were never discussed back in those days. The concept is currently very alien in Bangladesh.

Interestingly, Pakistan's Special Forces did help instigate insurgencies in North East India during the 1960's. Guess that didn't workout as planned; let alone take security precautions in advance with regards to East Pakistan in light of the matter.

Another thing that baffles me is that how on earth did the Special Frontier Force (SFF) conduct SF operations and intelligence with such brutal efficiency?

BTW @Md Akmal

is from Northern Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

Interesting subject.I shall comeback with my input. Like all Bengalee Muslims I am a Sunni which I had realized only when I was 11 and had to fill-up a form for inter-wing passport. I had not known there were other sects in Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dillinger

kalu_miah said:


> I will inject a little sectarian facts.
> 
> Muslim League leadership was dominated by Shia Nawab family of Dhaka. Jinnah was Shia, married to a Parsi. Yes he was secular, but so are many Shia, except when it comes to remaining clannish and helping their own kind. Jinnah's sponsor's were Shia for the project Pakistan. Many of them moved to both parts of Pakistan and became the 22 industrial families of Pakistan. Iskander Mirza (Sirajuddaula, Mir Jafar et al were all Shia). A good chunk of the so called "Bihari" were Shia. @Md Akmal is not a Bihari, I believe he is a Bengali, he can state his home district to confirm.
> 
> So Shia got an entrance to South Asia due to Humayun's defeat with Sher Shah and subsequent help he received from Safavi's in Iran. I believe the result was a disaster for the Muslim community in South Asia. The Shia became dominant in subsequent Mughal administration, from Mumtaj Mahal (of Taj Mahal fame) to Murshid Quli Khan, who moved the capital from Dhaka to Murshidabad. I believe they not only weakened the Mughal empire and saw its demise, they also collaborated with the British, like Mir Jafar, Ismaili Aga Khani's and Dhaka Nawab's and got fabulously wealthy as a result.
> 
> They were instrumental in creating Pakistan, thinking that Pakistan will remain their personal clan property to enjoy, but East Pakistan broke off, because they failed to foresee the result of their actions and eventually they lost Pakistan as well, when Bhutto was deposed by Zia. Yes Benazir Bhutto's mother is an Iranian Shia, so is Zardari family.
> 
> And Yahya Khan, the butcher, was a Qizilbash Shia, one of the most reviled group of people in Sunni Muslim history who helped establish the Safavi dynasty in present day Azerbaijan and then expand itself in Iran and then convert the largely Sunni population there to Shia by force.
> 
> It is a sordid history, Bangladeshi's and Pakistani's need to know it, because it is a hidden part many of us do not know about very clearly. Arab's have been dealing with the trecherous Shia for 1400 years. So Arab Sunni's know them and their ways much better. From Lebanon Civil War to post Saddam Iraq and now in Syria, the Shia Mafia with help from Russian Mafia are killing Sunni's.
> 
> Shia is the enemy within much more dangerous than any other enemy, because they claim to be part of us, but they are anything but.
> 
> Many posters in this forum are Shia, some cannot hide it well, but others will hide it well. And they will work to weaken unity of Sunni Muslim communities of the world. They will show off as secular when they are weak, but the moment they gain upper hand, they will show their true sectarian face.
> 
> As for Operation Searchlight, Pakistani's don't waste your time in these threads. It was a mistake done by whoever planned it, their wrong decision broke off Pakistan, as simple as that. So don't come here and blame Bangladeshi's or our forefathers for it, we did not plan Operation Searchlight, it was some of your brilliant generals headed by the Shia scum Yahya Khan in consultation with crypto Shia Bhutto (wife Nusrat Ispahani is Iranian Shia). They are the traitors to Pakistan, not us. Major Zia declared independence as a reaction to your brilliant Shia planned Operation Searchlight, on 26th March, 1971, after that day all persona non grata foreign combatants here in our land and newly declared country were fair game. Non-combatant Bihari's and others were killed and these were war crimes, just like Operation Searchlight was.
> 
> As before, I call for a new investigation to unearth all facts from all sides, so we can put to rest all the BS from all sides. Now no one has any facts that will stand scrutiny.
> 
> @asad71, your kind input needed here please, provided that you yourself are not Shia, hopefully. Please state your sect for the benefit of the majority Sunni community in Bangladesh.


 @Hyperion @Secur @Armstrong Did you folks try to infiltrate BD with LeJ operatives or something back in the day?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Oi @Secur - What the foOk did I just read !  

If labels are to be used - I wonder why the Shia, Jinnah told everyone, with a sectarian angle, to foOk off ? Why the Nawab of Mahmoodabad got his hopes crushed ? And why Jinnah held Iqbal (a Sunni) in extremely high regard especially when Iqbal wasn't exactly talking about Music & Arts ! 



Dillinger said:


> @Hyperion @Secur @Armstrong Did you folks try to infiltrate BD with LeJ operatives or something back in the day?



I've been thinking the same thing ! I've always wondered how some of the more, shall I say, enthusiastic Muslims (both Sunnis & Shias) are found more in the West than here in the East; I've always thought that some of the better things about Western Civilization, like religious impartiality, pluralism, rationality & justice, amongst other things, would rub-off a person who has spent time there - Apparently not !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

asad71 said:


> Interesting subject.I shall comeback with my input. Like all Bengalee Muslims I am a Sunni which I had realized only when I was 11 and had to fill-up a form for inter-wing passport. I had not known there were other sects in Islam.



If Labels are to be placed, I'm a Sunni too but I didn't know one had to 'mention' that anywhere !  

I can't recall any Official Document of mine mentioning my 'sect' !  

Thats said, if it happened, in a United Pakistan - Shouldn't have happened ! 

By-the-way I too was introduced to the notion of there being sects in Islam around the same age when I heard things I'd never heard before - Names like Zuljana, Zulfiqar, Imam-e-Ali & most importantly Shia & Sunni was something that were completely new to me ! 

I feel that its a grave tragedy that there are those of us who'd teach this distinction to their children at such a young age - I'm glad that your & my parents didn't...so you have my respect & admiration for your Parents !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Loki said:


> ^^^Holy cow......
> 
> Intriguing.....!
> 
> My parents tell me that such Shia-Sunni matters were never discussed back in those days. The concept is currently very alien in Bangladesh.
> 
> Interestingly, Pakistan's Special Forces did help instigate insurgencies in North East India during the 1960's. Guess that didn't workout as planned; let alone take security precautions in advance with regards to East Pakistan in light of the matter.
> 
> Another thing that baffles me is that how on earth did the Special Frontier Force (SFF) conduct SF operations and intelligence with such brutal efficiency?
> 
> BTW @Md Akmal
> 
> is from Northern Bangladesh.



Such Shia Sunni matters were not spoken of, because Bangladesh, even after being briefly ruled by Shia Nawab's of Bengal (not to be confused with Kashmiri Shia leather trader turned Zamindar Dhaka Nawabs), Shia's never became a significant community. We know them by different names, such as Aga Khani, Ismaili and very few are originally Bengalis or have deep roots in Bengal. In total there are around 50,000 or so Shia in Bangladesh, I think not counting the Bihari's. Not sure how many of the stranded Bihari's are Shia.

Shia's are simply not a factor in Bangladesh because of their small number, I think, except many of them are wealthy and have good business and personal network, like the Jews and Shia in rest of the world. Minorities always have a way to compensate for their lack of numerical strength.

But we need to care, because it seems majority Shia countries of the world will have no possibility of becoming countries with strong relationship with Bangladesh, essentially a rare 100% Sunni country. Their main interest is to claim brotherhood, gain economic and other benefit and try to convert to Shiism. They tried to convert many in Indonesia, a country of weak Muslims, and many converted Shia faced massacres by the Indonesian Army even, if I remember correctly.

And there is Shia-Sunni conflict ongoing in Mid-east, I think we should take side and be on the side of our brother Sunni's, who have always helped us and will help us in the future. If needed, we should send people to even fight in Syria under moderate FSA. That should be a good training for Bangladeshi's, so they can face the resident Hindutva terrorists we have, when they get back.

As for SFF, the 10,000 Tibetan force under RAW, created by general Uban Singh, the same guy who created Mujib Bahini, led by Tofael and few others, not sure how this is related to this thread. But Tibetans are not Indians, they are "brutal and efficient", they get the job done, given the right tools and logistics.

ISI and Chinese effort to destabilize the NE states was a good effort. This was of course a big motivation for India to help us with independence. The geography and demographics is such that there is always potential for trouble there for India. Burma, China and Bangladesh are the 3 border countries of NE states, with 14 mile chicken neck as connection to "mainland" India. Bangladesh will have to remain neutral, but situation in Burma and China and to some extent ASEAN integration will determine future of this area. Creation of Bangladesh and Burmese instability and backwardness will only be temporary respite for India in this area. Things will remain in flux for a long time to come for this area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

kalu_miah said:


> I will inject a little sectarian facts.
> 
> Muslim League leadership was dominated by Shia Nawab family of Dhaka. Jinnah was Shia, married to a Parsi. Yes he was secular, but so are many Shia, except when it comes to remaining clannish and helping their own kind. Jinnah's sponsor's were Shia for the project Pakistan. Many of them moved to both parts of Pakistan and became the 22 industrial families of Pakistan. Iskander Mirza (Sirajuddaula, Mir Jafar et al were all Shia). A good chunk of the so called "Bihari" were Shia. @Md Akmal is not a Bihari, I believe he is a Bengali, he can state his home district to confirm.
> 
> So Shia got an entrance to South Asia due to Humayun's defeat with Sher Shah and subsequent help he received from Safavi's in Iran. I believe the result was a disaster for the Muslim community in South Asia. The Shia became dominant in subsequent Mughal administration, from Mumtaj Mahal (of Taj Mahal fame) to Murshid Quli Khan, who moved the capital from Dhaka to Murshidabad. I believe they not only weakened the Mughal empire and saw its demise, they also collaborated with the British, like Mir Jafar, Ismaili Aga Khani's and Dhaka Nawab's and got fabulously wealthy as a result.
> 
> They were instrumental in creating Pakistan, thinking that Pakistan will remain their personal clan property to enjoy, but East Pakistan broke off, because they failed to foresee the result of their actions and eventually they lost Pakistan as well, when Bhutto was deposed by Zia. Yes Benazir Bhutto's mother is an Iranian Shia, so is Zardari family.
> 
> And Yahya Khan, the butcher, was a Qizilbash Shia, one of the most reviled group of people in Sunni Muslim history who helped establish the Safavi dynasty in present day Azerbaijan and then expand itself in Iran and then convert the largely Sunni population there to Shia by force.
> 
> It is a sordid history, Bangladeshi's and Pakistani's need to know it, because it is a hidden part many of us do not know about very clearly. Arab's have been dealing with the trecherous Shia for 1400 years. So Arab Sunni's know them and their ways much better. From Lebanon Civil War to post Saddam Iraq and now in Syria, the Shia Mafia with help from Russian Mafia are killing Sunni's.
> 
> Shia is the enemy within much more dangerous than any other enemy, because they claim to be part of us, but they are anything but.
> 
> Many posters in this forum are Shia, some cannot hide it well, but others will hide it well. And they will work to weaken unity of Sunni Muslim communities of the world. They will show off as secular when they are weak, but the moment they gain upper hand, they will show their true sectarian face.
> 
> As for Operation Searchlight, Pakistani's don't waste your time in these threads. It was a mistake done by whoever planned it, their wrong decision broke off Pakistan, as simple as that. So don't come here and blame Bangladeshi's or our forefathers for it, we did not plan Operation Searchlight, it was some of your brilliant generals headed by the Shia scum Yahya Khan in consultation with crypto Shia Bhutto (wife Nusrat Ispahani is Iranian Shia). They are the traitors to Pakistan, not us. Major Zia declared independence as a reaction to your brilliant Shia planned Operation Searchlight, on 26th March, 1971, after that day all persona non grata foreign combatants here in our land and newly declared country were fair game. Non-combatant Bihari's and others were killed and these were war crimes, just like Operation Searchlight was.
> 
> As before, I call for a new investigation to unearth all facts from all sides, so we can put to rest all the BS from all sides. Now no one has any facts that will stand scrutiny.
> 
> @asad71, your kind input needed here please, provided that you yourself are not Shia, hopefully. Please state your sect for the benefit of the majority Sunni community in Bangladesh.



An interesting perspective that needs further research. However I do not believe Shia Sunni issue was the cause of 1971. 

The nawabs of Dhaka were Sunni, although the khawajas bought the title.

As ones sect is being bought up, I am hanafi but my family were Shia a few generation ago. Similar to Asad I was unaware of Shias as a separate entity until I grew up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

Armstrong said:


> If Labels are to be placed, I'm a Sunni too but I didn't know one had to 'mention' that anywhere !
> 
> I can't recall any Official Document of mine mentioning my 'sect' !
> 
> Thats said, if it happened, in a United Pakistan - Shouldn't have happened !
> 
> By-the-way I too was introduced to the notion of there being sects in Islam around the same age when I heard things I'd never heard before - Names like Zuljana, Zulfiqar, Imam-e-Ali & most importantly Shia & Sunni was something that were completely new to me !
> 
> I feel that its a grave tragedy that there are those of us who'd teach this distinction to their children at such a young age - I'm glad that your & my parents didn't...so you have my respect & admiration for your Parents !



We live and learn. This is exactly what my Lebanese Sunni Muslim friend told me:

1. When the Shia was low in number, they knew their place and kept at the back side of mosque, they did not have much Shia mosque's then
2. Imam's instructed them to have kids and many families had 10 or more, 12-13 kids were common
3. When the Shia became dominant at around the long civil war, Shia's were killing Sunni's and taking their property. My friend was abducted and almost killed for insulting Shia religion. Shia's asked Sunni's to drop their car keys from balcony, if they did not, they were shot and killed.
4. Shia's believe that all Sunni's are heretics and blasphemous and will go to hell, so their life and property is fair game, if they do not convert. Taqiya is used to hide all these core beliefs.

Situation in Lebanon, Iraq and Syria can be used as examples.

And my Lebanese Sunni friend is the son of a Phd professor, and he hates Arab Monarchs and considers the Salafi's as deviants. So this Shia Sunni conflict is older than Salafi creed that first got started with Ibn Taymiyyah. He openly says that he does not consider the Shia's as Muslims, which I think is going too far, as it needs the consensus of the entire Sunni Muslim community to reach that kind of decision.


----------



## mb444

Kali miah,

Bro are you ok? Is roja getting to you. You are mixing up too many things...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

mb444 said:


> Kali miah,
> 
> Bro are you ok? Is roja getting to you. You are mixing up too many things...



For once I agree with you !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Dhaka Nawabs are not Shia, neither are they related to Nawabs of Murshidabad. Dhaka Nawabs were Kashmiri traders who made it big in animal skin import. They were conferred Nabwab title by British for their loyalty and heavy paycheck but end of the day they were mainly glorified landlord like Bhaowal Raja.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

kalu_miah said:


> We live and learn. This is exactly what my Lebanese Sunni Muslim friend told me:
> 
> 1. When the Shia was low in number, they knew their place and kept at the back side of mosque, they did not have much Shia mosque's then
> 2. Imam's instructed them to have kids and many families had 10 or more, 12-13 kids were common
> 3. When the Shia became dominant at around the long civil war, Shia's were killing Sunni's and taking their property. My friend was abducted and almost killed for insulting Shia religion. Shia's asked Sunni's to drop their car keys from balcony, if they did not, they were shot and killed.
> 4. Shia's believe that all Sunni's are heretics and blasphemous and will go to hell, so their life and property is fair game, if they do not convert. Taqiya is used to hide all these core beliefs.
> 
> Situation in Lebanon, Iraq and Syria can be used as examples.
> 
> And my Lebanese Sunni friend is the son of a Phd professor, and he hates Arab Monarchs and considers the Salafi's as deviants. So this Shia Sunni conflict is older than Salafi creed that first got started with Ibn Taymiyyah. He openly says that he does not consider the Shia's as Muslims, which I think is going too far, as it needs the consensus of the entire Sunni Muslim community to reach that kind of decision.



*Kalu Bhai*, you would forgive me if I don't want to get into this Sunni-Shia things; its already destroyed my country...I don't want more of that !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Armstrong said:


> For once I agree with you !



Consensus is not necessary, as long as there is mutual respect of each others intellectual positioning.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

mb444 said:


> Kali miah,
> 
> Bro are you ok? Is roja getting to you. You are mixing up too many things...



So you admit you have Shia ancestry, good to know, and good that your family converted to Sunni Islam, a matter of great luck for you.

What exactly did I mix up, say specifically, before making BS statements.


----------



## Hyperion

Someone summarize please, it was giving me a headache...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> Someone summarize please, it was giving me a headache...



Apparently Pakistan was created by Shias for Shias...but we foOked up their plans !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mb444

With the current situation in Syria the Shia Sunni divide is being magnified and this polarising affect is not positive for the Ummah. One can see the continuous acrimony in the Arab, Iranian and the Turkish forums. We should seek to not let that infect the BD section.


----------



## kalu_miah

Armstrong said:


> *Kalu Bhai*, you would forgive me if I don't want to get into this Sunni-Shia things; its already destroyed my country...I don't want more of that !



It has not destroyed your country, it saved your country. Only after you have gotten your Shia under control and removed from ruling decision making, there will be peace. I do not support extremism or violence against anyone let alone minority, but if you know all the facts, the Shia's are the original extremist cult, that knows how to play the game, like the Jews, only you are naive.


----------



## Hyperion

OK... now that I don't agree with.... it was actually created by the feudals for the feudals, for better share of water resources. Thank you chacha Quaid. 



Armstrong said:


> Apparently Pakistan was created by Shias for Shias...but we foOked up their plans !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kalu_miah said:


> It has not destroyed your country, it saved your country. Only after you have gotten your Shia under control and removed from ruling decision making, there will be peace. I do not support extremism or violence against anyone let alone minority, but if you know all the facts,* the Shia's are the original extremist cult, that knows how to play the game, like the Jews, only you are naive.*



So true... for example... i control the National bank of Pakistan with help from other members of my evil extremist cult..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kalu_miah

mb444 said:


> With the current situation in Syria the Shia Sunni divide is being magnified and this polarising affect is not positive for the Ummah. One can see the continuous acrimony in the Arab, Iranian and the Turkish forums. We should seek to not let that infect the BD section.



There is a Sunni Ummah and Shia Ummah, they are separate, as they were from the start. They can coexist, only when one is under complete control of the other.


----------



## Armstrong

kalu_miah said:


> It has not destroyed your country, it saved your country. Only after you have gotten your Shia under control and removed from ruling decision making, there will be peace. I do not support extremism or violence against anyone let alone minority, but if you know all the facts, the Shia's are the original extremist cult, that knows how to play the game, like the Jews, only you are naive.



Does my country look saved to you ? 

I agree that the Iranian Revolution & the Radicalization of a minority of the Shias affected us but so did the Wahabi Export of their ideology to Pakistan ! 

We were so much better off in the '50s & the '60s when there was no such sectarianism & even the religious minorities were all safe & sound.


----------



## mb444

kalu_miah said:


> So you admit you have Shia ancestry, good to know, and good that your family converted to Sunni Islam, a matter of great luck for you.
> 
> What exactly did I mix up, say specifically, before making BS statements.



I am simply saying that your perspective requires further research in terms of BD-PK relations. I am not rubbishing it as have heard it before but it does require thinking about. 

The issue of Lebanon on the other hand and Arabs etc is somewhat tangential to this thread. I fail to understand your position and what you are saying.


----------



## Hyperion

Dabba dey salay kallu mian ko    



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So true... for example... i control the National bank of Pakistan with help from other members of my evil extremist cult..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> OK... now that I don't agree with.... it was actually created by the feudals for the feudals, for better share of water resources. Thank you chacha Quaid.



I'd have you neutered if you utter one more word against the Quaid !  

Baaap haii Mera aur Aaap ka Muhammad Ali Jinnah !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armstrong said:


> Does my country look saved to you ?
> 
> I agree that the Iranian Revolution & the Radicalization of a minority of the Shias affected us but so did the Wahabi Export of their ideology to Pakistan !
> 
> We were so much better off in the '50s & the '60s when there was no such sectarianism & even the religious minorities were all safe & sound.



It was Zias imported wahabi ideology tht produced lashkar e jhangvi,Sipah sahaba etc.. and to counter them iran helped create sipahe mohammad etc.... the only difference... the shia militants couldnt survive... while wahabi terrorists are still alive n kicking...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

No disrepect was intended... me and my forefathers are extremely indebted to his service for giving us a country.. 

Which we can plough for profit, for 100 more generations.... ...




Armstrong said:


> I'd have you neutered if you utter one more word against the Quaid !
> 
> Baaap haii Mera aur Aaap ka Muhammad Ali Jinnah !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It was Zias imported wahabi ideology tht produced lashkar e jhangvi,Sipah sahaba etc.. and to counter them iran helped create sipahe mohammad etc.... the only difference... the shia militants couldnt survive... while wahabi terrorists are still alive n kicking...



I dunno who started it first but all I know is that this poison of sectarianism has foOked us up so bad that its going to take decades of diligent effort to re-knit our social fabric.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Question should be how could Op. Searchlight be improved? What methods could PA have executed to achieve their objectives? That would make this thread a meaningful discussion.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armstrong said:


> I dunno who started it first but all I know is that this poison of sectarianism has foOked us up so bad that its going to take decades of diligent effort to re-knit our social fabric.



Ever wonder why there wasnt any secterian violence before zia? and the excellent relations with Iran during Reza Shahs era?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

kalu_miah said:


> I will inject a little sectarian facts.
> 
> Muslim League leadership was dominated by Shia Nawab family of Dhaka. Jinnah was Shia, married to a Parsi. Yes he was secular, but so are many Shia, except when it comes to remaining clannish and helping their own kind. Jinnah's sponsor's were Shia for the project Pakistan. Many of them moved to both parts of Pakistan and became the 22 industrial families of Pakistan. Iskander Mirza (Sirajuddaula, Mir Jafar et al were all Shia). A good chunk of the so called "Bihari" were Shia. @Md Akmal is not a Bihari, I believe he is a Bengali, he can state his home district to confirm.
> 
> So Shia got an entrance to South Asia due to Humayun's defeat with Sher Shah and subsequent help he received from Safavi's in Iran. I believe the result was a disaster for the Muslim community in South Asia. The Shia became dominant in subsequent Mughal administration, from Mumtaj Mahal (of Taj Mahal fame) to Murshid Quli Khan, who moved the capital from Dhaka to Murshidabad. I believe they not only weakened the Mughal empire and saw its demise, they also collaborated with the British, like Mir Jafar, Ismaili Aga Khani's and Dhaka Nawab's and got fabulously wealthy as a result.
> 
> They were instrumental in creating Pakistan, thinking that Pakistan will remain their personal clan property to enjoy, but East Pakistan broke off, because they failed to foresee the result of their actions and eventually they lost Pakistan as well, when Bhutto was deposed by Zia. Yes Benazir Bhutto's mother is an Iranian Shia, so is Zardari family.
> 
> And Yahya Khan, the butcher, was a Qizilbash Shia, one of the most reviled group of people in Sunni Muslim history who helped establish the Safavi dynasty in present day Azerbaijan and then expand itself in Iran and then convert the largely Sunni population there to Shia by force.
> 
> It is a sordid history, Bangladeshi's and Pakistani's need to know it, because it is a hidden part many of us do not know about very clearly. Arab's have been dealing with the trecherous Shia for 1400 years. So Arab Sunni's know them and their ways much better. From Lebanon Civil War to post Saddam Iraq and now in Syria, the Shia Mafia with help from Russian Mafia are killing Sunni's.
> 
> Shia is the enemy within much more dangerous than any other enemy, because they claim to be part of us, but they are anything but.
> 
> Many posters in this forum are Shia, some cannot hide it well, but others will hide it well. And they will work to weaken unity of Sunni Muslim communities of the world. They will show off as secular when they are weak, but the moment they gain upper hand, they will show their true sectarian face.
> 
> As for Operation Searchlight, Pakistani's don't waste your time in these threads. It was a mistake done by whoever planned it, their wrong decision broke off Pakistan, as simple as that. So don't come here and blame Bangladeshi's or our forefathers for it, we did not plan Operation Searchlight, it was some of your brilliant generals headed by the Shia scum Yahya Khan in consultation with crypto Shia Bhutto (wife Nusrat Ispahani is Iranian Shia). They are the traitors to Pakistan, not us. Major Zia declared independence as a reaction to your brilliant Shia planned Operation Searchlight, on 26th March, 1971, after that day all persona non grata foreign combatants here in our land and newly declared country were fair game. Non-combatant Bihari's and others were killed and these were war crimes, just like Operation Searchlight was.
> 
> As before, I call for a new investigation to unearth all facts from all sides, so we can put to rest all the BS from all sides. Now no one has any facts that will stand scrutiny.
> 
> @asad71, your kind input needed here please, provided that you yourself are not Shia, hopefully. Please state your sect for the benefit of the majority Sunni community in Bangladesh.




First step by Kalumiah to inject the sectarian division in BD. So next destination of Shia-Sunni
conflict is BD.


----------



## kalu_miah

Armstrong said:


> Does my country look saved to you ?
> 
> I agree that the Iranian Revolution & the Radicalization of a minority of the Shias affected us but so did the Wahabi Export of their ideology to Pakistan !
> 
> We were so much better off in the '50s & the '60s when there was no such sectarianism & even the religious minorities were all safe & sound.



Yes, the good old days, they were always better. Globalization changed everything. Petro dollars export ideology.

But as it was in the past, the Shia needs to be brought under control in Pakistan and I believe Pakistan is moving in the right direction. "Wahabi" or Salafi, whatever you call it, is not a bad medicine for Shia cult, but eventually you guys need to get it under control.

Sectarianism is there for a reason, it will be gone, when the problem of Shia power grab is solved.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kalu_miah said:


> Yes, the good old days, they were always better. Globalization changed everything. Petro dollars export ideology.
> 
> But as it was in the past, the Shia needs to be brought under control in Pakistan and I believe Pakistan is moving in the right direction. "Wahabi" or Salafi, whatever you call it, is not a bad medicine for Shia cult, but eventually you guys need to get it under control.
> 
> Sectarianism is there for a reason, it will be gone, when the problem of Shia power grab is solved.



Did PPP come in power coz of shia voters? shove tht secterian crap where the sun doesnt shine..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

kalu_miah said:


> Such Shia Sunni matters were not spoken of, because Bangladesh, even after being briefly ruled by Shia Nawab's of Bengal (not to be confused with Kashmiri Shia leather trader turned Zamindar Dhaka Nawabs), Shia's never became a significant community. We know them by different names, such as Aga Khani, Ismaili and very few are originally Bengalis or have deep roots in Bengal. In total there are around 50,000 or so Shia in Bangladesh, I think not counting the Bihari's. Not sure how many of the stranded Bihari's are Shia.
> 
> Shia's are simply not a factor in Bangladesh because of their small number, I think, except many of them are wealthy and have good business and personal network, like the Jews and Shia in rest of the world. Minorities always have a way to compensate for their lack of numerical strength.
> 
> But we need to care, because it seems majority Shia countries of the world will have no possibility of becoming countries with strong relationship with Bangladesh, essentially a rare 100% Sunni country. Their main interest is to claim brotherhood, gain economic and other benefit and try to convert to Shiism. They tried to convert many in Indonesia, a country of weak Muslims, and many converted Shia faced massacres by the Indonesian Army even, if I remember correctly.
> 
> And there is Shia-Sunni conflict ongoing in Mid-east, I think we should take side and be on the side of our brother Sunni's, who have always helped us and will help us in the future. If needed, we should send people to even fight in Syria under moderate FSA. That should be a good training for Bangladeshi's, so they can face the resident Hindutva terrorists we have, when they get back.
> 
> As for SFF, the 10,000 Tibetan force under RAW, created by general Uban Singh, the same guy who created Mujib Bahini, led by Tofael and few others, not sure how this is related to this thread. But Tibetans are not Indians, they are "brutal and efficient", they get the job done, given the right tools and logistics.
> 
> ISI and Chinese effort to destabilize the NE states was a good effort. This was of course a big motivation for India to help us with independence. The geography and demographics is such that there is always potential for trouble there for India. Burma, China and Bangladesh are the 3 border countries of NE states, with 14 mile chicken neck as connection to "mainland" India. Bangladesh will have to remain neutral, but situation in Burma and China and to some extent ASEAN integration will determine future of this area. Creation of Bangladesh and Burmese instability and backwardness will only be temporary respite for India in this area. Things will remain in flux for a long time to come for this area.



It's a pretty weak correlation in regards to 71' if ye ask me. But it was a very interesting perspective nonetheless.

The SFF was designed to operate in Tibet. That with CIA money and logistics. That force was instead used in East Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hyperion said:


> For heavens sake, you still don't know what started it first? @Dillinger, find and courier me the most poisounos snake you can get your hands on. I am going to shove it up @Armstrong's behind. He still doesn't get it. I wish I could shove KRAIT up his hiney....
> 
> Answer to your not knowing: It was a dark night in the deserts of Arabia, when an arsehole named Wahab met few people............fast forward............forward more......... had an illegitimate child named Zia.......... forward........... Ganjaz came out of Egg.........



Reham ya akhi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

A1Kaid said:


> Question should be how could Op. Searchlight be improved? What methods could PA have executed to achieve their objectives? That would make this thread a meaningful discussion.



Since Shia were in power in Pakistan, read Yahya Khan, Sunni Pakistani's can blame the Shia for your defeat, enjoy that angle now.


----------



## Armstrong

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ever wonder why there wasnt any secterian violence before zia? and the excellent relations with Iran during Reza Shahs era?




The Shah was a Great Man, perhaps not to his own people but to us - The Ayatollah was anything but a progressive & secular Leader like the Shah was ! 

Yes...the advent of both Zia's Islamism backed by the Saudi Mullahs & the Ayatollah's ardent desire to export his Revolution to anyplace with Shia Presence created a massive & poisonous conflagration that we're still burning from ! 

I neither know nor care who started it first ? All I know is that both the Saudis & the Iranians & countless Pakistani sell-outs have enough innocent blood on their hands that it makes my stomach turn.


----------



## kalu_miah

Loki said:


> It's a pretty weak correlation in regards to 71' if ye ask me. But it was a very interesting perspective nonetheless.
> 
> The SFF was designed to operate in Tibet. That with CIA money and logistics. That force was instead used in East Pakistan.



Yes, Indian ingenuity, using US money to beat US objective in 1971, you can't beat that.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armstrong said:


> The Shah was a Great Man, perhaps not to his own people but to us - The Ayatollah was anything but a progressive & secular Leader like the Shah was !
> 
> Yes...the advent of both Zia's Islamism backed by the Saudi Mullahs & the Ayatollah's ardent desire to export his Revolution to anyplace with Shia Presence created a massive & poisonous conflagration that we're still burning from !
> 
> I neither know nor care who started it first ? All I know is that both the Saudis & the Iranians & countless Pakistani sell-outs have enough innocent blood on their hands that it makes my stomach turn.



Ayatollahs can suck a dick!as if i care... while wahabis need to get gangbanged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ayatollahs can suck a dick!as if i care... while wahabis need to get gangbanged.



 

Amen to that brother ! 

I'm just glad that the common Sunni & Shia is beginning to distance themselves from this sectarian crap; maybe in a few decades we'd have the Pakistan we had in the '50s !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

BTW:

There's infighting within the FSA according to fresh reports.

The whole Shia-Sunni thing in the middle east is not a natural manifestation but an engineered one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

kalu_miah said:


> And there is Shia-Sunni conflict ongoing in Mid-east, I think we should take side and be on the side of our brother Sunni's, who have always helped us and will help us in the future. If needed, we should send people to even fight in Syria under moderate FSA. That should be a good training for Bangladeshi's, so they can face the resident Hindutva terrorists we have, when they get back.



No, thanks.


----------



## Armstrong

Loki said:


> BTW:
> 
> There's infighting within the FSA according to fresh reports.
> 
> The whole Shia-Sunni thing in the middle east is not a natural manifestation but an engineered one.



I think the Sunni-Shia thing is more of an Arab-Persian d*ck measuring contest that got out of hand & got embellished by two different religious view-points !



kalu_miah said:


> You need to study the history of Shia Sunni conflicts if you think it started with Saudi's and Iran's Mullahs. It did not. The European control of the planet put a lid to it, now that Euro's are going slowly out of the picture, the old conflict is flaring up again. Just like the Jews, the Shia's took advantage of the European interregnum. Once they are defeated and shown their place, only then, they will stop making trouble with their power grab.



*Kalu Bhai*, I'm friends with countless Shias - We're a very chill lot !

Let the Arabs & the Persians spar with each other till their heart's content...its them playing their dirty war in my country that bothers me to no end !


----------



## mb444

@Loki

Please clean up this thread and remove this Shia Sunni crap or create a new tread with Kalus perspective so that can be discussed. I don't believe Shia Sunni had anything to do with 1971 and there has not been anything produced so far that remotely furthers the discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

Armstrong said:


> I think the Sunni-Shia thing is more of an Arab-Persian d*ck measuring contest that got out of hand & got embellished by two different religious view-points !



That's a possibility.

The Persian Empire fought some pretty dire battles in the past. That got nothing to do with south and southeast Asia. Do we ever hear of sectarian violence within the Muslims of Russia? This aspect is unique in the middle east.



mb444 said:


> @Loki
> 
> Please clean up this thread and remove this Shia Sunni crap or create a new tread with Kalus perspective so that can be discussed. I don't believe Shia Sunni had anything to do with 1971 and there has not been anything produced so far that remotely furthers the discussion.



Agreed.

It's pretty off-topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Armstrong said:


> I think the Sunni-Shia thing is more of an Arab-Persian d*ck measuring contest that got out of hand & got embellished by two different religious view-points !
> 
> *Kalu Bhai*, I'm friends with countless Shias - We're a very chill lot !
> 
> Let the Arabs & the Persians spar with each other till their heart's content...its them playing their dirty war in my country that bothers me to no end !



So that is why you defend Shia's. I have Iranian Shia as my friend as well, but facts are facts, you cannot avoid them. It is not a Arab-Iran problem, it is a Muslim problem. Shia and Sunni can never unite, only solution is defeat of one side by the other.

There is 400 million Arabs in the world, majority Sunni and around 80 million Iranians, almost all Shia. Even from a practical long term business point of view, we would have to choose Arab Sunni over Shia Iran. And choosing our Sunni brothers is always better and safer than people who may try to convert or kill us, no?

And Shia's will always help their Shia brothers, while Sunni Arab brothers have been helping us.

In Pakistan, you need to defeat the Shia's, in Bangladesh, we do not have the problem of Shia dominance, luckily, but we need to keep them under watch, because they are the enemy within with a friendly face.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Okay back on topic please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

kalu_miah said:


> So that is why you defend Shia's. I have Iranian Shia as my friend as well, but facts are facts, you cannot avoid them. It is not a Arab-Iran problem, it is a Muslim problem. Shia and Sunni can never unite, only solution is defeat of one side by the other.
> 
> There is 400 million Arabs in the world, majority Sunni and around 80 million Iranians, almost all Shia. Even from a practical long term business point of view, we would have to choose Arab Sunni over Shia Iran. And choosing our Sunni brothers is always better and safer than people who may try to convert or kill us, no?
> 
> And Shia's will always help their Shia brothers, while Sunni Arab brothers have been helping us.
> 
> In Pakistan, you need to defeat the Shia's, in Bangladesh, we do not have the problem of Shia dominance, luckily, but we need to keep them under watch, because they are the enemy within with a friendly face.



Dude, why do I need to choose one over the other....why ? 

The Sunni Arabs & the Shia Iranians can go shag a goat for all I care ! 

My concerns are whether the Muslims or Non-Muslim Pakistanis are getting to live a life of dignity with their fundamental rights, as defined by our society, protected or not ? 

My concerns are how do we rid our society of the poison of sectarianism & extremism ? 

My concerns are that how do we revive an ailing economy ? 

My concerns are that how do we deal with our atrociously abysmal Governance ? 

I'm not in the least bit bothered about the Shias & the Sunnis from the rest of the world fighting their ideological war ! I'm concerned about Pakistan & only Pakistan. 

Besides for me its Turkey, China & Sri Lanka the countries that helped us the most - None of them is a Muslim State ! And our so-called Muslim Brothers have used & abused us to no-end...why then should I choose them at all ?


----------



## kalu_miah

Loki said:


> Okay back on topic please



Ok, sorry to derail the thread. Back to topic.



Armstrong said:


> Dude, why do I need to choose one over the other....why ?
> 
> The Sunni Arabs & the Shia Iranians can go shag a goat for all I care !
> 
> My concerns are whether the Muslims or Non-Muslim Pakistanis are getting to live a life of dignity with their fundamental rights, as defined by our society, protected or not ?
> 
> My concerns are how do we rid our society of the poison of sectarianism & extremism ?
> 
> My concerns are that how do we revive an ailing economy ?
> 
> My concerns are that how do we deal with our atrociously abysmal Governance ?
> 
> I'm not in the least bit bothered about the Shias & the Sunnis from the rest of the world fighting their ideological war ! I'm concerned about Pakistan & only Pakistan.
> 
> Besides for me its Turkey, China & Sri Lanka the countries that helped us the most - None of them is a Muslim State ! And our so-called Muslim Brothers have used & abused us to no-end...why then should I choose them at all ?



Could not help but answer it, really, and how much remittance you get from Turkey, China and SL put together?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

kalu_miah said:


> Could not help but answer it, really, and how much remittance you get from Turkey, China and SL put together?



Not much but at least they've stood by me in my times of need nor do they have a fascist policy like the Kafeel system in place !


----------



## kalu_miah

Armstrong said:


> Not much but at least they've stood by me in my times of need nor do they have a fascist policy like the Kafeel system in place !



Not sure what Kafeel system is, but you did not answer the on topic part of the first post, here I will repeat it (just disregard the Shia words in it):

As for Operation Searchlight, Pakistani's don't waste your time in these threads. It was a mistake done by whoever planned it, their wrong decision broke off Pakistan, as simple as that. So don't come here and blame Bangladeshi's or our forefathers for it, we did not plan Operation Searchlight, it was some of your brilliant generals headed by the Shia scum Yahya Khan in consultation with crypto Shia Bhutto (wife Nusrat Ispahani is Iranian Shia). They are the traitors to Pakistan, not us. Major Zia declared independence as a reaction to your brilliant Shia planned Operation Searchlight, on 26th March, 1971, after that day all persona non grata foreign combatants here in our land and newly declared country were fair game. Non-combatant Bihari's and others were killed and these were war crimes, just like Operation Searchlight was.

As before, I call for a new investigation to unearth all facts from all sides, so we can put to rest all the BS from all sides. Now no one has any facts that will stand scrutiny.

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...ng-operation-searchlight-7.html#ixzz2YroD9BlU


----------



## sree45

Finally a thread about 1971 with no trolls in it. Am blessed. Today is my lucky day.


----------



## asad71

@
kalu_miah

1. Let us look at the founding leaders of Pakistan.
a. Jinnah was born into the Punja sub sub sect of the Ismaili sub sect of the Shiah sect. The name, "Mohammad Ali" that his parents gave him is significant. He bore the name of the Holy Prophet as well as Hazrat Ali who is considered by the Shiahs as their first Imam. In his youth Jinnah was totally Anglicized in England. His attitudes changed, gradually first, but rapidly later when he came in contact with Muslim leaders and intellectuals. We must understand, Jinnah was highly intelligent and could grasp matters quickly. He was rational and the Message of Islam won him over in no time. Although he had his biological ties to Shiahs and was much under the influence of the Ismaili Imam Aga Khan, Jinnah followed the true course of a simple Muslim unencumbered with sectarian connections. Jinnah had Parsi Rutti converted to Islam and named Maryam before marrying her. When she died she was buried in the Muslim graveyard of Bombay with Islamic rites. And when his only child, Dina, decided to marry a non-Muslim, Jinnah simply disowned her. I am convinced to say that by the time Jinnah died, he had become a good Muslim by understanding the essence of Islam, its political philosophy, its economics and its ethics.
b. The next strong man Liaqat was a Shiah.
c. Nazimuddin was technically a Kshmiri Shiah but that family had really got absorbed into the mainstream of Bengalee Muslims hardly identifying themselves as Shiahs. The real power then lay in the hands of Ghulam Mohammad, a Qadiani, and Iskandar Mirza, a Shiah.

2. Ayub was the first Sunni strong man in Pakistan. When more research is done we will know whether there was a Shiah nexus to bring him down. In fact Ayub had made a fatal mistake to disbelieve Brig Ahmed's reports all along that there indeed was a conspiracy to throw him out of power. Ahmed, a close confidant and former MS(C) to Ayub had been appointed IB Chief.How can one rationalize starting Op Gibraltar without the knowledge of the other two Service Chiefs, top military commanders and senior political leaders, unless this was a conspiracy by Bhutto and Musa to oust Ayub? Both were Shiahs. And we must recall that any intention of Ayub to fight back in 1969 was given up when the Shah of Iran had advised him to go.

3. The Shah had dreams of becoming the Shahinshah of Iran -Pakistan. Did he encourage Yahya to crack-down on the Eastern wing with inevitable result? During the Persepolis celebrations he was keen that Pakistan withdraws from the East. His idea was to have a consolidated kingdom of Irano-Pak!!!

4. Then came Bhutto, a Rajput Shiah. 

5. Gen Zia and Nawaz were/are Sunnis coming in between / after Sihahs Benazir and Zardari. Mush, with a Qadyiani wife, can be called a half-Qadyinai although he belongs to a Syed family.

6. Pre-1971 Shiah-Sunni tension was unheard of in Pakistan. The schism of Shiahs began as something political, not spiritual. The conflicts and killings that we witness these days is the result of political issues that have been exploited by enemies of the Muslims and Islam who control the media and command endless resources. And this assault on us is not limited to Pakistan only.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Armstrong said:


> Dunno someone had recently posted on this thread & so I checked it out !
> 
> Phir aaj rozaa rakhaaa ?
> 
> At any rate I think the Bangladeshis themselves exhibit a deep sense of intellectual dishonesty when they make Pakistan (West Pakistan) & more so the Punjabi to be 'evil incarnate' out to get the poor Bengali !
> 
> Were there issues ? Yes...the Bengalis weren't a bunch of idiots who rose up in protest ! Yes there were issues....there were massive issues but they should be looked at in a particular context !
> 
> Right now I haven't the figures but, if I remember correctly, when I was reading Brian Coloughley's (can't spell it) Book on the Pakistan Army, he'd quoted figures about Bengali, Punjabi & Pukhtoon Representation in the British Indian Army & those figures, well before Pakistan, were deeply...deeply skewed in favor of the Punjabis & by Pukhtoons by a factor of 4 to 1 or something & if both the Punjabis & the Pukhtoons are to be added together that factor increase to closer 8-9 to 1 ! The Brits didn't trust the Bengalis after the 1857 War & the Riots in Bengal due to the Reversal of its Partition - How could Pakistan, a country suffering from grave misgovernance, nepotism & corruption, be expected to bring parity to an ethnicity that had suffered closer to a century of institutionalized disparity.
> 
> Furthermore I've read numerous times, from independent sources, how what became East-Pakistan was just a hinterland of Calcutta where all the Jute Mills & the Progress was concentrated around Calcutta & when Calcutta was gone there wasn't a single Jute Mill in all of East-Pakistan in '47 ! Thats even worse than the disparity between Interior Sindh & Karachi or the Southern most tip of Punjab & Lahore !
> 
> Did people truly believe that these problems would be wished away painlessly without hicups ? That somehow East-Pakistan would grow about 10 dozen Jute Mills, that the Centers of Learning & other Institutions that were lost to West-Bengal & more so Calcutta would pop up out of the ground ?
> 
> The Bengali-Urdu Controversy wasn't done in Good Faith Either - No other language made sense; no other language was impartial enough to be the National Language of the Country ! And they, despite, been given the right to have Bengali as their official language in the Province (as elucidated in the Quaid's speeches) still played the ethnic & linguistic card to the detriment of Pakistan's Unity ! Imagine if the Punjabis or the Baloch or the Pukhtoons had asked that their languages be made the National Language of the country by the same token ?
> 
> At the end they've still not recognized that whatever killings we did, their Mukhti Bahini & enraged Bengali Mobs weren't exactly kind & merciful to West-Pakistani Civilians & the Biharis there ! I've heard of personal accounts, I've met people, who've lost their entire families to these Mobs ! And they have the temerity of claiming the moral high ground ? On what basis ?



Apart from the war part where s$it happens you still have the arrogance that ignited the spirit of separatism among the masses here back then... no offense  .



BATMAN said:


> Why are Bihari's victimized in Bangladesh?



Such as ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kalu_miah said:


> I will inject a little sectarian facts.
> 
> Muslim League leadership was dominated by Shia Nawab family of Dhaka. Jinnah was Shia, married to a Parsi. Yes he was secular, but so are many Shia, except when it comes to remaining clannish and helping their own kind. Jinnah's sponsor's were Shia for the project Pakistan. Many of them moved to both parts of Pakistan and became the 22 industrial families of Pakistan. Iskander Mirza (Sirajuddaula, Mir Jafar et al were all Shia). A good chunk of the so called "Bihari" were Shia. @Md Akmal is not a Bihari, I believe he is a Bengali, he can state his home district to confirm.
> 
> So Shia got an entrance to South Asia due to Humayun's defeat with Sher Shah and subsequent help he received from Safavi's in Iran. I believe the result was a disaster for the Muslim community in South Asia. The Shia became dominant in subsequent Mughal administration, from Mumtaj Mahal (of Taj Mahal fame) to Murshid Quli Khan, who moved the capital from Dhaka to Murshidabad. I believe they not only weakened the Mughal empire and saw its demise, they also collaborated with the British, like Mir Jafar, Ismaili Aga Khani's and Dhaka Nawab's and got fabulously wealthy as a result.
> 
> They were instrumental in creating Pakistan, thinking that Pakistan will remain their personal clan property to enjoy, but East Pakistan broke off, because they failed to foresee the result of their actions and eventually they lost Pakistan as well, when Bhutto was deposed by Zia. Yes Benazir Bhutto's mother is an Iranian Shia, so is Zardari family.
> 
> And Yahya Khan, the butcher, was a Qizilbash Shia, one of the most reviled group of people in Sunni Muslim history who helped establish the Safavi dynasty in present day Azerbaijan and then expand itself in Iran and then convert the largely Sunni population there to Shia by force.
> 
> It is a sordid history, Bangladeshi's and Pakistani's need to know it, because it is a hidden part many of us do not know about very clearly. Arab's have been dealing with the trecherous Shia for 1400 years. So Arab Sunni's know them and their ways much better. From Lebanon Civil War to post Saddam Iraq and now in Syria, the Shia Mafia with help from Russian Mafia are killing Sunni's.
> 
> Shia is the enemy within much more dangerous than any other enemy, because they claim to be part of us, but they are anything but.
> 
> Many posters in this forum are Shia, some cannot hide it well, but others will hide it well. And they will work to weaken unity of Sunni Muslim communities of the world. They will show off as secular when they are weak, but the moment they gain upper hand, they will show their true sectarian face.
> 
> As for Operation Searchlight, Pakistani's don't waste your time in these threads. It was a mistake done by whoever planned it, their wrong decision broke off Pakistan, as simple as that. So don't come here and blame Bangladeshi's or our forefathers for it, we did not plan Operation Searchlight, it was some of your brilliant generals headed by the Shia scum Yahya Khan in consultation with crypto Shia Bhutto (wife Nusrat Ispahani is Iranian Shia). They are the traitors to Pakistan, not us. Major Zia declared independence as a reaction to your brilliant Shia planned Operation Searchlight, on 26th March, 1971, after that day all persona non grata foreign combatants here in our land and newly declared country were fair game. Non-combatant Bihari's and others were killed and these were war crimes, just like Operation Searchlight was.
> 
> As before, I call for a new investigation to unearth all facts from all sides, so we can put to rest all the BS from all sides. Now no one has any facts that will stand scrutiny.
> 
> @asad71, your kind input needed here please, provided that you yourself are not Shia, hopefully. Please state your sect for the benefit of the majority Sunni community in Bangladesh.



Thanked for the bottom part not for the racist comment upper. You seem to be diverting very natural instinct of human being to sectarian divide. There are some places where human being act selfish, no point making it sectarian. Abusing Mir Jafar for his treacherous act and crying for Sirajuddoula both go for 2 Shia guys. The inner story is Mir Jafar had to take the path of deception because Siraj was a stupid 22-year old inept ruler didn't have any respect to others. Anyway, these were *All the King's Men Stories* that happened thousand times in the history of human being, all of them were not Shia  .


----------



## PlanetSoldier

asad71 said:


> Interesting subject.I shall comeback with my input. Like all Bengalee Muslims I am a Sunni which I had realized only when I was 11 and had to fill-up a form for* inter-wing passport*. I had not known there were other sects in Islam.



What does this mean....did pre-71 Pakistan have different passports for 2 wings and inter-wing for whole?


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Hyperion said:


> OK... now that I don't agree with.... it was actually created by the feudals for the feudals, for better share of water resources. Thank you chacha Quaid.



Perfectly said* by the feudals for the feudals* masked with *for the people by the people*  .


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Armstrong said:


> Does my country look saved to you ?
> 
> I agree that the Iranian Revolution & the Radicalization of a minority of the Shias affected us but so did the Wahabi Export of their ideology to Pakistan !
> 
> We were so much better off in the '50s & the '60s when there was no such sectarianism & even the religious minorities were all safe & sound.



Counting...Shia,Sunni,Salafi,Hanafi, now Wahabi....is there more ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

PlanetSoldier said:


> Thanked for the bottom part not for the racist comment upper. You seem to be diverting very natural instinct of human being to sectarian divide. There are some places where human being act selfish, no point making it sectarian. Abusing Mir Jafar for his treacherous act and crying for Sirajuddoula both go for 2 Shia guys. The inner story is Mir Jafar had to take the path of deception because Siraj was a stupid 22-year old inept ruler didn't have any respect to others. Anyway, these were *All the King's Men Stories* that happened thousand times in the history of human being, all of them were not Shia  .



Isn't it blasphemous in Bangladesh to put siraj in proper historical context!


----------



## PlanetSoldier

LaBong said:


> Isn't it blasphemous in Bangladesh to put siraj in proper historical context!



Yeah sort of... not only in Bangladesh but throughout subcontinent.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

A1Kaid said:


> Question should be how could Op. Searchlight be improved? What methods could PA have executed to achieve their objectives? That would make this thread a meaningful discussion.



Many answered your question here...handing over the power to legally elected person irrespective of his ethnicity, origin etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

PlanetSoldier said:


> Many answered your question here...handing over the power to legally elected person irrespective of his ethnicity, origin etc.



The same legally elected person has once been found guilty of ' high treason against the state ' and the ' conspiracy at Agartala ' by the legitimate courts of the land , but left because of political reasons . Even though , I think , he should have been handed over the power by the Larkana brigade .


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kalu_miah said:


> So that is why you defend Shia's. I have Iranian Shia as my friend as well, but facts are facts, you cannot avoid them. It is not a Arab-Iran problem, it is a Muslim problem. Shia and Sunni can never unite, only solution is defeat of one side by the other.
> 
> There is 400 million Arabs in the world, majority Sunni and around 80 million Iranians, almost all Shia. Even from a practical long term business point of view, we would have to choose Arab Sunni over Shia Iran. And choosing our Sunni brothers is always better and safer than people who may try to convert or kill us, no?
> 
> And Shia's will always help their Shia brothers, while Sunni Arab brothers have been helping us.
> 
> In Pakistan, you need to defeat the Shia's, in Bangladesh, we do not have the problem of Shia dominance, luckily, but we need to keep them under watch, because they are the enemy within with a friendly face.



Got CIA bucks in pocket...huh  ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Secur said:


> The same legally elected person has once been found guilty of ' high treason against the state ' and the ' conspiracy at Agartala ' by the legitimate courts of the land , but left because of political reasons . Even though , I think , he should have been handed over the power by the Larkana brigade .



No one was proven saint....later Bhutto didn't prove himself to be a right guy as well. It was all their dog fights for power and from my POV both Mujib and Bhutto were power hungry d$gs. Whatsoever, following rules brings peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secur

PlanetSoldier said:


> No one was proven saint....later Bhutto didn't prove himself to be a right guy as well. It was all their dog fights for power and from my POV both Mujib and Bhutto were power hungry d$gs. Whatsoever, following rules brings peace.



True . Mr.Bhutto despite being a power hungry dimwit later proved to be somehow good in managing the country , something at which I believe Mujib failed . The politicians were not different in their mentality , but in their approach . 
@MBI Munshi Have you say , mate .


----------



## kalu_miah

PlanetSoldier said:


> Got CIA bucks in pocket...huh  ?



I have already agreed to Loki, not to derail this thread. If you want to discuss it, we can open a new thread on this subject - If Bangladesh should choose between Sunni Arab and Shia Iran.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Secur said:


> True . Mr.Bhutto despite being a power hungry dimwit later proved to be somehow good in managing the country , something at which I believe Mujib failed . The politicians were not different in their mentality , but in their approach .
> @MBI Munshi Have you say , mate .



Losing Eastern wing by his rogue hand Bhutto may have tried to win the heart of masses there. Didn't he fail too?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Secur said:


> True . Mr.Bhutto despite being a power hungry dimwit later proved to be somehow good in managing the country , something at which I believe Mujib failed . The politicians were not different in their mentality , but in their approach .
> @MBI Munshi Have you say , mate .



Bhutto may have brought some good to Pakistan but at the cost of breaking the country first and the same arrogance also got him hanged.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BATMAN

Mattrixx said:


> How come you know this.



Just looking at the way bengali.. address biharis in this forum and in real life too.
Check only this thread.


----------



## TopCat

BATMAN said:


> Just looking at the way bengali.. address biharis in this forum and in real life too.
> Check only this thread.



Bengalis never pull anybody's leg until being pulled. Throughout history, Bengal housed different race religion and ethnicity and all became part of Bengali Ethnicity. The 3rd generation Biharis are no different. Ask @Md Akmal the bihari and a Bengali hater still likes to identify himself as Bengali. I bet his children does not want to be known as Bihari as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asad71

iajdani said:


> Bengalis never pull anybody's leg until being pulled. Throughout history, Bengal housed different race religion and ethnicity and all became part of Bengali Ethnicity. The 3rd generation Biharis are no different. Ask @Md Akmal the bihari and a Bengali hater still likes to identify himself as Bengali. I bet his children does not want to be known as Bihari as well.



In Bengali language there is no word for refugee or mohajir. It is just not in our culture. All kinds get absorbed here into our hospitality.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Secur

PlanetSoldier said:


> Losing Eastern wing by his rogue hand Bhutto may have tried to win the heart of masses there. Didn't he fail too?



Bhutto failed and failed badly . His concern for only one wing and not for the United Pakistan cost the state . Was he the sole culprit though ?



MBI Munshi said:


> Bhutto may have brought some good to Pakistan but at the cost of breaking the country first and the same arrogance also got him hanged.



Isn't the same true for Mujib ?

The Bangabandhu got you a country , alright , but was inept and incompetent in running it , his attitudes towards his political opponents is well known and was later assassinated by a group of soldiers who later ascended to the throne . 

As I was telling @Armstrong last night , to criticize thineself is a rare ability .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Mujib was incompetent at running the country post independence. Would anybody have better is open to debate. But he can hardly be blamed for the breakup of Pakistan. The moment he was prevented from forming the government expanded the existing rift formed by west Pakistanis racism and arrogance and the moment west Pakistanis massacred Bengali military personnel BD was born.

I have no problem with many critism that can be ascribed to mujib but not the breakup of the union.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Secur said:


> Isn't the same true for Mujib ?
> 
> The Bangabandhu got you a country , alright , but was inept and incompetent in running it , his attitudes towards his political opponents is well known and was later assassinated by a group of soldiers who later ascended to the throne .
> 
> As I was telling @Armstrong last night , to criticize thineself is a rare ability .



I am not condoning Mujib at all for his failings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

kalu_miah said:


> We live and learn. This is exactly what my Lebanese Sunni Muslim friend told me:
> 
> 1. When the Shia was low in number, they knew their place and kept at the back side of mosque, they did not have much Shia mosque's then
> 2. Imam's instructed them to have kids and many families had 10 or more, 12-13 kids were common
> 3. When the Shia became dominant at around the long civil war, Shia's were killing Sunni's and taking their property. My friend was abducted and almost killed for insulting Shia religion. Shia's asked Sunni's to drop their car keys from balcony, if they did not, they were shot and killed.
> 4. Shia's believe that all Sunni's are heretics and blasphemous and will go to hell, so their life and property is fair game, if they do not convert. Taqiya is used to hide all these core beliefs.
> 
> Situation in Lebanon, Iraq and Syria can be used as examples.
> 
> And my Lebanese Sunni friend is the son of a Phd professor, and he hates Arab Monarchs and considers the Salafi's as deviants. So this Shia Sunni conflict is older than Salafi creed that first got started with Ibn Taymiyyah. He openly says that he does not consider the Shia's as Muslims, which I think is going too far, as it needs the consensus of the entire Sunni Muslim community to reach that kind of decision.



@kalu_miah you should check the Shia's perception about our Prophet's Shahaba & Hazrat Aisha (RA). When for the first time i read it, i felt like being bitten by red ants.


----------



## animelive

Armstrong said:


> Amen to that brother !
> 
> I'm just glad that the common Sunni & Shia is beginning to distance themselves from this sectarian crap; maybe in a few decades we'd have the Pakistan we had in the '50s !



 thanks for the invitation but lets just be friends

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Secur said:


> Bhutto failed and failed badly . His concern for only one wing and not for the United Pakistan cost the state .* Was he the sole culprit though ?*
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the same true for Mujib ?
> 
> The Bangabandhu got you a country , alright , but was inept and incompetent in running it , his attitudes towards his political opponents is well known and was later assassinated by a group of soldiers who later ascended to the throne .
> 
> As I was telling @Armstrong last night , to criticize thineself is a rare ability .



Plz refer to my previous reply to you, I mentioned culprits there. 

When one is criticizing A you shouldn't assume in advance that the same guy can't criticize B because B is closer to him....it's your stereotype mind.


----------



## animelive

kalu_miah said:


> I have already agreed to Loki, not to derail this thread. If you want to discuss it, we can open a new thread on this subject - If Bangladesh should choose between Sunni Arab and Shia Iran.



Sunni Arab is being US's private pets, i'd not choose them to be honest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

iajdani said:


> Huh.... you from Saidpur... Now make sense...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You are reported*



@ Great iajdani ! so you have made me "Behari" !! Good, Good. But I tell you my that friend is now a Commissioner in Saidpur. He was my classmate in a Residential School/College.

@ By the way, I am not a Behari nor I belongs to Saidpur but you may say close by. I came across for the first time in 1967 with these Biharis. It was in 1967 we were on the way to our vacation from Noshera to our native country side. We were travelling in a Dacca Mail named as "Drotojan" in those days(from Dacca). Once the train reached at Parbatipur I saw lot of women borded into our Second Class Boggy. Then my father told me these are known as Bihares and they came from Bihar and now stays mostly in Saidpur.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

animelive said:


> thanks for the invitation but lets just be friends



What ? Are you telling me that we - *The Great Animelive* & *Armstrong the Magnificent* - aren't Brothers ?  

I feel so unloved & unwanted right now !  

So brother whats up ? Hows life treating you ? 

And any news on where @DarkPrince went to ? I miss him....he was like a brother - truly !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Secur said:


> Bhutto failed and failed badly . His concern for only one wing and not for the United Pakistan cost the state . Was he the sole culprit though ?
> 
> Isn't the same true for Mujib ?
> 
> The Bangabandhu got you a country , alright , but was inept and incompetent in running it , his attitudes towards his political opponents is well known and was later assassinated by a group of soldiers who later ascended to the throne .
> 
> As I was telling @Armstrong last night , to criticize thineself is a rare ability .



I've always maintained that Pakistan never got 1/100th the sincere leader that the Quaid was since his death ! They were all meglomaniacs or boot-lickers whose sole pursuit in politics was either their personal ambitions or doing 'Jeee Hozoooriii' for someone else !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

Armstrong said:


> What ? Are you telling me that we - *The Great Animelive* & *Armstrong the Magnificent* - aren't Brothers ?
> 
> I feel so unloved & unwanted right now !
> 
> So brother whats up ? Hows life treating you ?
> 
> And any news on where @DarkPrince went to ? I miss him....he was like a brother - truly !



been gamin and praying like crazy  i really need some sleep man. trolling in fb is another art that keeps me away from this forum these days. not enough troll threads. i miss arp 
its been long since i saw him myself. maybe busy with life. they all come back once in a while

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

PlanetSoldier said:


> Plz refer to my previous reply to you, I mentioned culprits there.
> 
> When one is criticizing A you shouldn't assume in advance that the same guy can't criticize B because B is closer to him....it's your stereotype mind.



You misunderstood me , there .

I meant to say that Mujib and Bhutto weren't the only ones responsible for the separation , there were others - both military and political leaders who sowed discord .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

PlanetSoldier said:


> Counting...Shia,Sunni,Salafi,Hanafi, now Wahabi....is there more ?



@ Yes there are more !!!!!! 

1. Hanafi.
2. Maleki,
3. Shafilki
4. Hambali

@ Ahmedia
@ Mirjai

@ Shia

@ Agha Khani

When I was in Kenya I marked one thing there that is one sects in Shia or other groups of muslims who even burn the dead man like the Hindus.

@ Whatever knowledge I have about Islamic history I find these Shia Sunnis were never united and they were always a parrallel Islamic power till the begining of First World War.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Secur said:


> You misunderstood me , there .
> 
> I meant to say that Mujib and Bhutto weren't the only ones responsible for the separation , there were others - both military and political leaders who sowed discord .




Read the AL six point demand which has everything to stay united.

You cant keep half of your country 1000 miles apart and treat that as like one of the states of Pakistan. There should had been a confederation btn the two part from the very begining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

A1Kaid said:


> Question should be how could Op. Searchlight be improved? What methods could PA have executed to achieve their objectives? That would make this thread a meaningful discussion.



@ Can you tell me when this "Operation Search Light" started and when it finished ? It will help us for healthy discussion. I can throw little bit light on it.


----------



## TopCat

Secur said:


> You misunderstood me , there .
> 
> I meant to say that Mujib and Bhutto weren't the only ones responsible for the separation , there were others - both military and political leaders who sowed discord .




Read the AL six point demand which has everything to stay united.

You cant keep half of your country 1000 miles apart and treat that as like one of the states of Pakistan. There should had been a confederation btn the two part from the very begining.

People tend to blame the west pakistani but I think its the Biharis/mohajis who were more to blame and those people came up with all the weird ideas about Pakistan and most Bengalis misunderstood them as West Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khair_ctg

i don't agree with this exceptionalism that bengalis were angelic victims. i think bengalis were very misguided and bad politics got the better of them. such politics from the bengalis began the first fault lines (so i will agree that bengalis were victims but only here). then although placing all the blame squarely on punjabis would be tantamount to assigning a lot of responsibility to the punjabis, my perception of punjabis is that (generally speaking) socio-culturally they were and are not much different from bengalis. the result was that this prompted the punjabis/other groups raise their guards, to the delight of all agents that were anti-greater pakistan


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Secur said:


> You misunderstood me , there .
> 
> I meant to say that Mujib and Bhutto weren't the only ones responsible for the separation , there were others - both military and political leaders who sowed discord .



Agree...there were other hands but there were some true grounds too which opportunists exploited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Fall of Dhaka on 16 December 1971/Maheen Usmani - YouTube


----------



## Syed Naved

Ms. Hasina Mujib the daughter of Sheikh Mujib Ur Rehman has now confessed that Sheikh Mujib had planned to secede from Pakistan in 1969&#8211;two years before the March 23rd &#8220;Military Action&#8221; against Bharati (aka Indian) saboteurs and their misguided supporters in Dhaka. General Mankeshaw wrote a book in which has claimed that he recruited* 80,000 *Hindus to create the Mukti Bahni. 
These terrorists were dressed up in Pakistan Army uniform and raped and pillaged Bengalis. They also were dressed up as civilians carrying out acts of sabotage against the civil and military government of Pakistan.

Now my question is : Today Awami League & Some of our country men love to say for every thing Pakistan responsible , but what is this now? Truth is League followers don't have gut to face the truth and say to India that they want to bring Indian War Criminal under trial too.Because They Are Indian Agent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sukapha

Syed Naved said:


> Ms. Hasina Mujib the daughter of Sheikh Mujib Ur Rehman has now confessed that Sheikh Mujib had planned to secede from Pakistan in 1969&#8211;two years before the March 23rd &#8220;Military Action&#8221; against Bharati (aka Indian) saboteurs and their misguided supporters in Dhaka. General Mankeshaw wrote a book in which has claimed that he recruited* 80,000 *Hindus to create the Mukti Bahni.
> These terrorists were dressed up in Pakistan Army uniform and raped and pillaged Bengalis. They also were dressed up as civilians carrying out acts of sabotage against the civil and military government of Pakistan.
> 
> Now my question is : Today Awami League & Some of our country men love to say for every thing Pakistan responsible , but what is this now? Truth is League followers don't have gut to face the truth and say to India that they want to bring Indian War Criminal under trial too.Because They Are Indian Agent.



Blah blah blah....waste of time. The whole Bengali nation rose up against the Pak Army after the massacres. Read a few primary documents and not your history books.


----------



## Syed Naved

Sukapha said:


> Blah blah blah....waste of time. The whole Bengali nation rose up against the Pak Army after the massacres. Read a few primary documents and not your history books.



We know history , at least better than you . After the massacre, what take place or not , we know , but before the massacre in Pakistan army uniform , what your army did , that also need to be exposed . And yes , Pakistan Army not did that way that you are trying to say .

In the name of Pak army , most of the Bihari did atrocities , than in Pak army uniform Indian army did atrocities, rape Bengali women and defame Pak fauj; and in some case by Pak force as in every war killing took place,that type of things take place . But many Pak battalion like Balooch etc protect civilians . 

Many battalion never even kill Muktis . It is India , who did propaganda in media . 

Becasue If today we were united , it would create problem for India . And India did it as a revenge of 65 war. because on 65 we win , and you loose . And it was very Humiliation to you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

Secur said:


> True . Mr.Bhutto despite being a power hungry dimwit later proved to be somehow good in managing the country , something at which I believe Mujib failed . The politicians were not different in their mentality , but in their approach .



When Mujib came out to BD from the Pakistani prison he found he had lost much of his executive power during his absence when the war was going. His absolute power was divided among many others. 

BD was a war ravaged country. Mujib started the National/State Bank with $34 donated by probably Tajuddin Ahmed. Promoted Bangali Secretaries had little experience in running the administration. Agriculture was in ruin. People remained hungry and destitute. US was not helping with food and India/Russia had no surplus food.

The then PM Tajuddin was a socialist who made friendship with Cuba. Fidel Castro visited Dhaka at the invitation from the BD govt. This alerted the USA. No US/European help was forthcoming as a result. 

Sk. Mujib himself was a great orator, but was not a good administrator himself. So, he was unable to make correct decision for the country. People became anti-Mujib because of many reasons like this. But, it is just untrue that people hated him because he separated BD from Pakistan. It is a great lie and *do not believe in the JI lies*.


----------



## animelive

eastwatch said:


> When Mujib came out to BD from the Pakistani prison he found he had lost much of his executive power during his absence when the war was going. His absolute power was divided among many others.
> 
> BD was a war ravaged country. Mujib started the National/State Bank with $34 donated by probably Tajuddin Ahmed. Promoted Bangali Secretaries had little experience in running the administration. Agriculture was in ruin. People remained hungry and destitute. US was not helping with food and India/Russia had no surplus food.
> 
> The then PM Tajuddin was a socialist who made friendship with Cuba. Fidel Castro visited Dhaka at the invitation from the BD govt. This alerted the USA. No US/European help was forthcoming as a result.
> 
> Sk. Mujib himself was a great orator, but was not a good administrator himself. So, he was unable to make correct decision for the country. People became anti-Mujib because of many reasons like this. But, it is just untrue that people hated him because he separated BD from Pakistan. It is a great lie and *do not believe in the JI lies*.



wow man, you just ruined the whole post with the last line JI rant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed Naved

Muzib Was A Traitor But Nothing More . Who Not Only Betray Pakistan But Also Bangladeshis , When He Declare B.A.K.S.A.L / HIS GREAT DICTATORSHIP ERA. New generation may unaware of it , but Hasina in her this reign , show us how was it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaped charge

To my Bangla Bondhus can u take back these Chakmas, these guys are a nuisance in our state n will one day lead to insurgency among local tribes or communal violence of horrific nature due to their mischiefs...


----------



## eastwatch

animelive said:


> wow man, you just ruined the whole post with the last line JI rant.



Did I make any statement that is not compatible with the truth and reality. *JI people always say there was no liberation war, it was only Indian intervention.* But, the reality is Muktis fought valiantly with whatever ragtag weapons their hands could take hold of and they did not wait for those coward and unmanly AL leaders in Calcutta playing around the Theater Road and who never came within the territory of then east Pakistan, except one time in Mujib Nagar, before 16 December.


----------



## sovcomflot

Syed Naved said:


> We know history , at least better than you . After the massacre, what take place or not , we know , but before the massacre in Pakistan army uniform , what your army did , that also need to be exposed . And yes , Pakistan Army not did that way that you are trying to say .
> 
> In the name of Pak army , most of the Bihari did atrocities , than in Pak army uniform Indian army did atrocities, rape Bengali women and defame Pak fauj; and in some case by Pak force as in every war killing took place,that type of things take place . But many Pak battalion like Balooch etc protect civilians .
> 
> Many battalion never even kill Muktis . It is India , who did propaganda in media .
> 
> Becasue If today we were united , it would create problem for India . And India did it as a revenge of 65 war. because on 65 we win , and you loose . And it was very Humiliation to you guys.



Who taught you this? Jamaat -e -islami?


----------



## animelive

eastwatch said:


> Did I make any statement that is not compatible with the truth and reality. *JI people always say there was no liberation war, it was only Indian intervention.* But, the reality is Muktis fought valiantly with whatever ragtag weapons their hands could take hold of and they did not wait for those coward and unmanly AL leaders in Calcutta playing around the Theater Road and who never came within the territory of then east Pakistan, except one time in Mujib Nagar, before 16 December.



explain bolded part with proper evidence. i know a few JI people and 71 is the least of their concerns.


----------



## Syed Naved

sovcomflot said:


> Who taught you this? Jamaat -e -islami?



Ms. Hasina Mujib the daughter of Sheikh Mujib Ur Rehman has now confessed that Sheikh Mujib had planned to secede from Pakistan in 1969&#8211;two years before the March 23rd &#8220;Military Action&#8221; against Bharati (aka Indian) saboteurs and their misguided supporters in Dhaka. General Mankeshaw wrote a book in which has claimed that he recruited 80,000 Hindus to create the Mukti Bahni. These terrorists were dressed up in Pakistan Army uniform and raped and pillaged Bengalis. They also were dressed up as civilians carrying out acts of sabotage against the civil and military government of Pakistan.

So, after her confession, JI's confession not needed. And btw, was Sam Manekshaw Rezajar  lolz


----------



## sovcomflot

Syed Naved said:


> Ms. Hasina Mujib the daughter of Sheikh Mujib Ur Rehman has now confessed that Sheikh Mujib had planned to secede from Pakistan in 1969&#8211;two years before the March 23rd &#8220;Military Action&#8221; against Bharati (aka Indian) saboteurs and their misguided supporters in Dhaka. General Mankeshaw wrote a book in which has claimed that he recruited 80,000 Hindus to create the Mukti Bahni. These terrorists were dressed up in Pakistan Army uniform and raped and pillaged Bengalis. They also were dressed up as civilians carrying out acts of sabotage against the civil and military government of Pakistan.
> 
> So, after her confession, JI's confession not needed. And btw, was Sam Manekshaw Rezajar  lolz



Source .??


----------



## Syed Naved

eastwatch said:


> Did I make any statement that is not compatible with the truth and reality. *JI people always say there was no liberation war, it was only Indian intervention.* But, the reality is Muktis fought valiantly with whatever ragtag weapons their hands could take hold of and they did not wait for those coward and unmanly AL leaders in Calcutta playing around the Theater Road and who never came within the territory of then east Pakistan, except one time in Mujib Nagar, before 16 December.



Mukti was nothing but was a terrorist force. If India don't help them and if Yahya Managed the East bengal force, they could not do anything. man,be practical. It is a common sense, no amateur fighter can fight with a expert force. That time only resistant soldier of EPR,EBR,Police fight. Amateur fight , but not so much. 

Normal people just do help and nothing. And those you know as Mukti , were RA&W agent's who were in civilian uniform .


----------



## Syed Naved

sovcomflot said:


> Source .??



Search net or ask anyone , who know history of that time of Both part. Even in this PDF there is a topic named , " Agartala Conspiracy confession, what does it mean for our history"

If India-Russia Don't interrupt , if BD army was manged by Pak force , nothing would happen . Most of the Bangladeshi elite,even people of administration , engineers were with government side.

But I'm not saying nothing happened.But I'm saying it was not enough to fight with a Expert Force Like Pakistan. Just think simply, Can Mukti were able to fight Indian Force ? Isn't it so funny to hear.similarly how they become so expert that they fought like this with Pak force.

Reason is, these are Exaggerated information . And if I'm not wrong , Agartola's this news was once published on BDnews 24 , I don't know whether it is now available or not.


----------



## sovcomflot

Syed Naved said:


> Search net or ask anyone , who know history of that time of Both part. Even in this PDF there is a topic named , " Agartala Conspiracy confession, what does it mean for our history"
> 
> If India-Russia Don't interrupt , if BD army was manged by Pak force , nothing would happen . Most of the Bangladeshi elite,even people of administration , engineers were with government side.
> 
> But I'm not saying nothing happened.But I'm saying it was not enough to fight with a Expert Force Like Pakistan. Just think simply, Can Mukti were able to fight Indian Force ? Isn't it so funny to hear.similarly how they become so expert that they fought like this with Pak force.
> 
> Reason is, these are Exaggerated information . And if I'm not wrong , Agartola's this news was once published on BDnews 24 , I don't it is now available or not.



Provide source .... stop repetition of nonsense... Source. ...source ...source.


----------



## qamar1990

Syed Naved said:


> Ms. Hasina Mujib the daughter of Sheikh Mujib Ur Rehman has now confessed that Sheikh Mujib had planned to secede from Pakistan in 1969two years before the March 23rd Military Action against Bharati (aka Indian) saboteurs and their misguided supporters in Dhaka. General Mankeshaw wrote a book in which has claimed that he recruited* 80,000 *Hindus to create the Mukti Bahni.
> These terrorists were dressed up in Pakistan Army uniform and raped and pillaged Bengalis. They also were dressed up as civilians carrying out acts of sabotage against the civil and military government of Pakistan.
> 
> Now my question is : Today Awami League & Some of our country men love to say for every thing Pakistan responsible , but what is this now? Truth is League followers don't have gut to face the truth and say to India that they want to bring Indian War Criminal under trial too.Because They Are Indian Agent.



there is a bengali hindu lady who wrote a book on this as well.she said how pakistani army wasn't responsible for the rapes and deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Syed Naved said:


> *Mukti was nothing but was a terrorist force*. If India don't help them and if Yahya Managed the East bengal force, they could not do anything. man,be practical. *It is a common sense, no amateur fighter can fight with a expert force. That time only resistant soldier of EPR,EBR,Police fight*. Amateur fight , but not so much.
> 
> Normal people just do help and nothing. And those you know as Mukti , were RA&W agent's who were in civilian uniform .



So, the Muktis, EPR, and EBR troops fought against the Pakistani tyrany that lasted for 23 years. It is good that you have agreed that there was a Mukti bahini that fought against Yahya's army, although they had no real weapons. 

So, please find out many other truths, such as how badly east was economically exploited continuously for those years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Syed Naved said:


> Muzib Was A Traitor But Nothing More . Who Not Only Betray Pakistan But Also Bangladeshis , When He Declare B.A.K.S.A.L / HIS GREAT DICTATORSHIP ERA. New generation may unaware of it , but Hasina in her this reign , show us how was it .



man i love you lol. making us pakistanis feel good.



Shaped charge said:


> To my Bangla Bondhus can u take back these Chakmas, these guys are a nuisance in our state n will one day lead to insurgency among local tribes or communal violence of horrific nature due to their mischiefs...



you yindoos just dont get it lol, sure you helped bangladesh get independence but in the end of the day they still our muslim brothers and we will forgive and forget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

eastwatch said:


> So, the Muktis, EPR, and EBR troops fought against the Pakistani tyrany that lasted for 23 years. It is good that you have agreed that there was a Mukti bahini that fought against Yahya's army, although they had no real weapons.
> 
> So, please find out many other truths, such as how badly east was economically exploited continuously for those years.




oh please what tyranny are you talking about? your brainwashed by yindoos and then your blaming that other guy for believing JI. pakistan army made mistakes by detaining all bangladeshi soldiers even the loyal ones perhaps if they didn't we wouldn't been having this conversation. do you know how many bengalis live in pakistan? millions of them. and they were all loyal to pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Naved

qamar1990 said:


> man i love you lol. making us pakistanis feel good.
> 
> 
> 
> you yindoos just dont get it lol, sure you helped bangladesh get independence but in the end of the day they still our muslim brothers and we will forgive and forget.



@qamar1990 My Side Is With Truth Not With Indi-Awami Propaganda . And When I Know, All Truth,It is impossible for me to support Awami yindoo propaganda. Once I asked my maternal uncle, who is even a personal physician of Honorable Home Minister Of Bangladesh . I asked him , in a occasion to tell me the truth , and he said , even Hasina is aware of the fact that Agartola is real and it is also true that her father was involved and none but Hasina herself admit it to them. But this is also , another truth,Hasina won't confess it publicly or directly about her father or India that they were involve in conspiracy . Because India Is a close ally to her. And these are highly secret political matter. 

@ My Bengali Mates -No matter, what you are thinking or not, But to you my ans is : Not everything I can say . But I can expose things , that are under my limit. Believing or not you're matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Syed Naved said:


> Ms. Hasina Mujib the daughter of Sheikh Mujib Ur Rehman has now confessed that Sheikh Mujib had planned to secede from Pakistan in 1969two years before the March 23rd Military Action against Bharati (aka Indian) saboteurs and their misguided supporters in Dhaka. General Mankeshaw wrote a book in which has claimed that he recruited 80,000 Hindus to create the Mukti Bahni. *These terrorists were dressed up in Pakistan Army uniform and raped and pillaged Bengalis. They also were dressed up as civilians carrying out acts of sabotage against the civil and military government of Pakistan.*
> 
> So, after her confession, JI's confession not needed. And btw, was Sam Manekshaw Rezajar  lolz



Even Golam Azom would kill himself if he read this!



Syed Naved said:


> @qamar1990 My Side Is With Truth Not With Indi-Awami Propaganda . And When I Know, All Truth,It is impossible for me to support Awami yindoo propaganda. Once I asked my maternal uncle, who is even a personal physician of Honorable Home Minister Of Bangladesh . I asked him , in a occasion to tell me the truth , and he said , even Hasina is aware of the fact that Agartola is real and it is also true that her father was involved and none but Hasina herself admit it to them. But this is also , another truth,Hasina won't confess it publicly or directly about her father or India that they were involve in conspiracy . Because India Is a close ally to her. And these are highly secret political matter.
> 
> @ My Bengali Mates -No matter, what you are thinking or not, But to you my ans is : Not everything I can say . *But I can expose things* , that are under my limit. Believing or not you're matter.



Th only thing you exposed was that your maternal uncle was a Razakar and you were probably educated in a backwater madrassa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

qamar1990 said:


> oh please what tyranny are you talking about? your brainwashed by yindoos and then your blaming that other guy for believing JI. pakistan army made mistakes by detaining all bangladeshi soldiers even the loyal ones perhaps if they didn't we wouldn't been having this conversation. do you know how many bengalis live in pakistan? millions of them. and they were all loyal to pakistan.



You think I am a 10 year old ignorant child who can be brainwashed by both Indian Hindus or Muslims of northern India. Go, read through all the information. You will know about the truth of 23 years and the tyrany of PA troops in 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed Naved

Anubis said:


> Even Golam Azom would kill himself if he read this!
> 
> 
> 
> Th only thing you exposed was that your maternal uncle was a Razakar and you were probably educated in a backwater madrassa.



Typicall Bangot troll  THis is your true face,nature. When you find something going against your choice,wish , someone is speaking against your will , you call them Rezakar. Now calling anyone by this and trying to make a lie truth has become a common awami nature. It is not your fault , all though a fool can't do much. 
lolzz


----------



## eastwatch

Syed Naved said:


> Ms. Hasina Mujib the daughter of Sheikh Mujib Ur Rehman has now confessed that Sheikh Mujib had planned to secede from Pakistan in 1969two years before the March 23rd Military Action against Bharati (aka Indian) saboteurs and their misguided supporters in Dhaka. General Mankeshaw wrote a book in which has claimed that he recruited 80,000 Hindus to create the Mukti Bahni. *These terrorists were dressed up in Pakistan Army uniform and raped and pillaged Bengalis*. They also were dressed up as civilians carrying out acts of sabotage against the civil and military government of Pakistan.
> 
> So, after her confession, JI's confession not needed. And btw, was Sam Manekshaw Rezajar  lolz



Live in your closed world because you are afraid to learn the truth. But, what your brave PA troops did during the time Indians came and killed Bangalis? What your PA troops were doing? Why they could not arrest one such person from India? 

I think, Ghulam Azam, Nizami all are bearded Indians dressed in Islamic attire. Could they be Sikhs? Your propaganda has no value because this Bengali section is not read by the entire world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Syed Naved said:


> Typicall *Bangot* troll  THis is your true face,nature. When you find something going against your choice,wish , someone is speaking against your will , you call them Rezakar. Now calling anyone by this and trying to make a lie truth has become a common awami nature. It is not your fault , all though a fool can't do much.
> lolzz



So what are you a 'Punjabi'??.You are one because you say that the very case that the administration that you and your uncle is loyal to withdrew was actually real.It is in the nature of Jamatis like you to pull facts out of your ***.Indian army sent a hundred thousand soldiers to EP dressed as the Pakistan army headed by Lt.Gen Niazai of the Pakistan army??If you truly believe that an Pakistani officer headed an entire force of disguised Indians I either have to question your sanity or your education.Seems there's problem with both.Why are you offended to be called a Razakar?You proudly proclaim your loyalty to the very government that appointed them and named them Razakar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syed Naved

M not afraid to learn the truth,but you are afraid to admit the truth. If you think, Pakistan troop didn't did anything than let me tell you one thing, they fought very bravely,patriotically . True , in some place , some things may take place.But who did them ? Pak Fauj ? The Ans Is : A group of Derailed Biharis. Who even kill or very clearly to say, who killed most of the Bengalis, mislead army .

And it is still unaware to Pak force. After 71, Mukti's killed many innocent Bihari this is another truth. 

And if you search,you'll find most of the Pakistan force even were not interested to fire bullets against their own brother. Many unit such as Balooch etc never fire bullet nor kill people but protect them.

Read about Battle of Hilli. How bravely Pakistani Soldiers Fought Against Indian Force. Read it.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

I really feel sorry after I read your post. You got stuck in the wrong country mate.  @Dillinger please give this guy some 'special treatment'.


Syed Naved said:


> M not afraid to learn the truth,but you are afraid to admit the truth. If you think, Pakistan troop didn't did anything than let me tell you one thing, they fought very bravely,patriotically . True , in some place , some things may take place.But who did them ? Pak Fauj ? The Ans Is : A group of Derailed Biharis. Who even kill or very clearly to say, who killed most of the Bengalis, mislead army .
> 
> And it is still unaware to Pak force. After 71, Mukti's killed many innocent Bihari this is another truth.
> 
> And if you search,you'll find most of the Pakistan force even were not interested to fire bullets against their own brother. Many unit such as Balooch etc never fire bullet nor kill people but protect them.
> 
> Read about Battle of Hilli. How bravely Pakistani Soldiers Fought Against Indian Force. Read it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Naved

Anubis said:


> So what are you a 'Punjabi'??.You are one because you say that the very case that the administration that you and your uncle is loyal to withdrew was actually real.It is in the nature of Jamatis like you to pull facts out of your ***.Indian army sent a hundred thousand soldiers to EP dressed as the Pakistan army headed by Lt.Gen Niazai of the Pakistan army??If you truly believe that an Pakistani officer headed an entire force of disguised Indians I either have to question your sanity or your education.Seems there's problem with both.Why are you offended to be called a Razakar?You proudly proclaim your loyalty to the very government that appointed them and named them Razakar.




You Know What Is The Difference Between You & East Watch ? The difference is , East is very expert on his statement, and you are just a fool. When he say something,he present logic, and amateur people like you just know blubbering


----------



## Skies

I will write one line: I do not believe the the Indo-BAL version of exaggerated discrimination and exploitation of 23 years at all; there were some discrimination and exploitation, but that would not lead to war/25 March action without Indo-Bal's engineering. 

Another thing I believe: Without the India's intervention, Mukti Bahini could never win that war within few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Syed Naved said:


> You Know What Is The Difference Between You & East Watch ? The difference is , East is very expert on his statement, and you are just a fool. When he say something,he present logic, and amateur people like you just know blubbering



Probably you should follow his example and present logic too....claiming Indian army sent soldiers disguised as Pakistani who fooled the Pakistani administration and even got Niazi to become their commander isn't logic...maybe its Jamaati logic but it is definitely not logic by any other standard of argument.Adding emoticons to every other post won't give you any credibility.But then again logic is not something I expect to be taught at Madrassas by Mullahs(I mean Indian Sikhs disguised as Mullahs to fool the Bengalis).



Skies said:


> I will write one line: I do not believe the the Indo-BAL version of exaggerated discrimination and exploitation of 23 years at all; here were some discrimination and exploitation, but that would not lead to war without Indo_bal's engineering.
> 
> Another thing I believe: Without the India's intervention, Mukti Bahini could never win that war.



War against who??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Skies said:


> I will write one line: I do not believe the the Indo-BAL version of exaggerated discrimination and exploitation of 23 years at all.
> 
> Another thing I believe: Without the India's intervention, Mukti Bahini could never win that war.



Ok in 6 months they killed'em all. 

Without India's intervention, PA would have been exterminated in Bangladesh. It is impossible to *hold* onto BD terrain with troops trained in Punjab and Balochistan - especially when you are surrounded by an enemy. Only the cost in blood would have been higher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Naved

Anubis said:


> Probably you should follow his example and present logic too....claiming Indian army sent soldiers disguised as Pakistani who fooled the Pakistani administration and even got Niazi to become their commander isn't logic...maybe its Jamaati logic but it is definitely not logic by any other standard of argument.Adding emoticons to every other post won't give you any credibility.But then again logic is not something I expect to be taught at Madrassas by Mullahs(I mean Indian Sikhs disguised as Mullahs to fool the Bengalis).


What kinda emotion child , could you explain . lolzz know the truth.Or have some logic if you wanna debate,otherwise observe.That would be better for you.

And , You may be a brain washed child, but don't try to make other brain wash like you,it'll go in vein


----------



## Dillinger

Anubis said:


> Probably you should follow his example and present logic too....claiming Indian army sent soldiers disguised as Pakistani who fooled the Pakistani administration and even got Niazi to become their commander isn't logic...maybe its Jamaati logic but it is definitely not logic by any other standard of argument.Adding emoticons to every other post won't give you any credibility.But then again logic is not something I expect to be taught at Madrassas by Mullahs(I mean Indian Sikhs disguised as Mullahs to fool the Bengalis).
> 
> 
> War against who??



Congratulations, now that your are a honorary dalal may we interest you in some cash packets?

Well, he did get one thing right- my lard a$$ was dressed up as the Loch Ness monster to paddle beneath the waves and troll the Pakistani navy in the BoB- sounds like it fits the bill of devious Indians in disguise. 

In fact @Hyperion in one of his past avatars was there to witness the horror, he even tried to harpoon me that schmuck.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anubis

Skies said:


> I will write one line: I do not believe the the Indo-BAL version of exaggerated discrimination and exploitation of 23 years at all; there were some discrimination and exploitation, but that would not lead to war/25 March without Indo_bal's engineering.
> 
> Another thing I believe: Without the India's intervention, Mukti Bahini could never win that war.



Bangladesh would have won the war.....it would have been long and bloody.....But we would have faced problems getting recognition from other states.EP would ultimately become a defacto independent territory under Pakistani administration on paper.Pakistan would have drowned to continue the war.We would stay as a rogue autocracy until we could reach a deal with a different Pakistani administration.



Syed Naved said:


> What kinda emotion child , could you explain . lolzz know the truth.Or have some logic if you wanna debate,otherwise observe.That would be better for you.



Yes..'just shut up and listen...no need to think'.....is the favorite motto of all nutcases who fail to build up a logical case.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed Naved

Anubis said:


> Bangladesh would have won the war.....it would have been long and bloody.....But we would have faced problems getting recognition from other states.EP would ultimately become a defacto independent territory under Pakistani administration on paper.Pakistan would have drowned to continue the war.We would stay as a rogue autocracy until we could reach a deal with a different Pakistani administration.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes..'just shut up and listen...no need to think'.....is the favorite motto of all nutcases who fail to build up a logical case.




 Do you want us to believe that A Man With A Stick Can Fight With A Man With A Gun ? Or do you wanna say, A Man With A Gun Can Win Against A Man With Tank ?  silly bengali troll,lack of logic,lack of source , just blabbering lolzz 

And Brain wash people like you just want one thing , that is all will believe them.But afsos, none believe em. you need special treatment child


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Syed Naved said:


> Do you want us to believe that A Man With A Stick Can Fight With A Man With A Gun ? Or do you wanna say, A Man With A Gun Can Win Against A Man With Tank ?  silly bengali troll,lack of logic,lack of source , just blabbering lolzz
> 
> And Brain wash people like you just want one thing , that is all will believe them.But afsos, none believe em. you need special treatment child



First of all - PA did not have Tank Divs in the Eastern Front. Besides what good is a tank if it can't get gasoline, well fed soldiers. What good is gasoline if the trucks carrying them are ambushed and the food is poisoned or blockaded? 
The Bengalis would have had to shed more blood, but they would have got it. On their own. 
The Indian Army just put the PA out of its misery.  Coup de grace

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gentelman

1971 was long long time ago&#8230;&#8230;
Ehhhh??


----------



## Anubis

Gentelman said:


> 1971 was long long time ago
> Ehhhh??



What are you talking about??It was just last year.


----------



## Syed Naved

Gentelman said:


> 1971 was long long time ago&#8230;&#8230;
> Ehhhh??




Actually Anubis's problem is he's stuck there ,mate . He's a silly troll,nothing more lolzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Kya kya dekhne ko milta hain... @Syed Naved calls @Anubis a troll!


----------



## Anubis

Syed Naved said:


> Actually Anubis's problem is he's stuck there ,mate . He's a silly troll,nothing more lolzz



I am stuck in the present....I am stuck in reality....you are stuck in delusion.....in your Madrasa basement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syed Naved

Anubis said:


> I am stuck in the present....I am stuck in reality....you are stuck in delusion.....in your Madrasa basement.




 Carry On Blaberring,trolling. your comedy is better than Mirakkel & Comedy circus lolz 



SarthakGanguly said:


> Kya kya dekhne ko milta hain... @Syed Naved calls @Anubis a troll!



Jab aankhen hai, dekhna to padega lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

@Loki i summon thee to clean this mess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Syed Naved said:


> Typicall *Bangot* troll  THis is your true face,nature. When you find something going against your choice,wish , someone is speaking against your will , you call them Rezakar. Now calling anyone by this and trying to make a lie truth has become a common awami nature. It is not your fault , all though a fool can't do much.
> lolzz



You crossed the limit here, your tongue needs treatment. Still now you're being fed up by this Bangali..no? Both sides had problem, main problem being greed for power of two wings' top leaders where one was legally elected. If you really are exposing the truth, don't you think you're being one sided? 

Show us your true love for Pakistan migrating there and surviving under bomb rain. Pakistan from 47 until now hasn't been able to handle any matter smartly. There are two ways to control-one keeping everything in grip and another one loosing the grip having wide eyes the latter one being most suitable for human being...Pakistan failed to follow the latter one. Until 25th March,1971 Mujib was the elect to execute Pakistan and handing over the PM position was the right path to avoid any clash but West Pakistani didn't want that. Don't bring the question of trust, no politicians are saint especially in this subcontinent. 

You find all the faults in Bangali....good. Let me show you how nice Pakistan advanced from its beginning until now by one silly example. On 14th August this year at 12:00 am I greeted my Pakistani friends in my room for their independence day, they were lying on bed. All on a sudden one of them got up laughing and started to say "before people used to say Pakistan zindabad, now they say Pakistan se Zindabad". Do you find any clue how it developed for last more than 60 years for the country Pakistan?

I equally hate this Mujib and BAL but that's different business. When it's a question of fairness, do it fair....can you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## extra terrestrial

qamar1990 said:


> there is a bengali hindu lady who wrote a book on this as well.she said how pakistani army wasn't responsible for the rapes and deaths.



Are you talking about the book written by Sarmila Bose?? The book has some serious accuracy issues, read these for details:

Flying Blind: Waiting for a Real Reckoning on 1971

<i>Dead Reckoning</i>: Disappearing stories and evidence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Naved

PlanetSoldier said:


> You crossed the limit here, your tongue needs treatment. Still now you're being fed up by this Bangali..no? Both sides had problem, main problem being greed for power of two wings' top leaders where one was legally elected. If you really are exposing the truth, don't you think you're being one sided?
> 
> Show us your true love for Pakistan migrating there and surviving under bomb rain. Pakistan from 47 until now hasn't been able to handle any matter smartly. There are two ways to control-one keeping everything in grip and another one loosing the grip having wide eyes the latter one being most suitable for human being...Pakistan failed to follow the latter one. Until 25th March,1971 Mujib was the elect to execute Pakistan and handing over the PM position was the right path to avoid any clash but West Pakistani didn't want that. Don't bring the question of trust, no politicians are saint especially in this subcontinent.
> 
> You find all the faults in Bangali....good. Let me show you how nice Pakistan advanced from its beginning until now by one silly example. On 14th August this year at 12:00 am I greeted my Pakistani friends in my room for their independence day, they were lying on bed. All on a sudden one of them got up laughing and started to say "before people used to say Pakistan zindabad, now they say Pakistan se Zindabad". Do you find any clue how it developed for last more than 60 years for the country Pakistan?
> 
> I equally hate this Mujib and BAL but that's different business. When it's a question of fairness, do it fair....can you?



This is typical Bengali troller's problem. Making a matter into another, funny,very very funny. If the truth support's Pakistan what is your problem ? Tell me what do you know about Pakistan,Pakistan Army , Indian Conspiracy Against Muslim Unity. You only can mix thing together , because your limit is that.

I never say nothing happened, but I say , happened . But not that way, that you fools are presenting. The biggest lie about Pak fauj is " They Killed 3 million people "  

Another biggest lie is , Pak force commit genocide. Like all war , during that time from both side things take place. But this is also true, many Pak army force protect villages. 

Who told you that " Bomb Rain " take place in Pakistan? If it is true,than how they survive ? if your logic was true,today Pakistan would become a dead place. 

In Bangladesh bombing,terrorism also take place. so is that means Bangladesh is a failed state ?


> Pakistan from 47 until now hasn't been able to handle any matter smartly.



They have handle all matter smartly , nicely. They become Nuclear Super Power. Not just so, they defend India and Make em retreat in border war . A great Example is : Kargil war . A great example is : 65 war .

Here I'm talking about League-Indiot propaganda. But if that hurts you,that is your problem. By saying Mukti great,they won't become great,fighter. The way , they were trained , did work - just make them terrorist.

You only can solve political problem by political means , not by taking help from enemy. India was our enemy that time. so by taking help from them, knowingly or unknowingly they betray nation . Not just nation,but sacrifice of our forefathers who shed blood for gaining a land for Muslim named Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Syed Naved said:


> This is typical Bengali troller's problem. Making a matter into another, funny,very very funny. If the truth support's Pakistan what is your problem ? Tell me what do you know about Pakistan,Pakistan Army , Indian Conspiracy Against Muslim Unity. You only can mix thing together , because your limit is that.
> 
> I never say nothing happened, but I say , happened . But not that way, that you fools are presenting. The biggest lie about Pak fauj is " They Killed 3 million people "
> 
> Another biggest lie is , Pak force commit genocide. Like all war , during that time from both side things take place. But this is also true, many Pak army force protect villages.
> 
> Who told you that " Bomb Rain " take place in Pakistan? If it is true,than how they survive ? if your logic was true,today Pakistan would become a dead place.
> 
> In Bangladesh bombing,terrorism also take place. so is that means Bangladesh is a failed state ?
> 
> They have handle all matter smartly , nicely. They become Nuclear Super Power. Not just so, they defend India and Make em retreat in border war . A great Example is : Kargil war . A great example is : 65 war .
> 
> Here I'm talking about League-Indiot propaganda. But if that hurts you,that is your problem. By saying Mukti great,they won't become great,fighter. The way , they are trained , do work - just make them terrorist.
> 
> You only can solve political problem by political means , not by taking help from enemy. India was our enemy that time. so by taking help from them, knowingly or unknowingly they betray nation . Not just nation,but sacrifice of our forefathers who shed blood for gaining a land for Muslim named Pakistan.



Are you talking about the same unity that keeps claiming Muslim lives in Pakistan...all due to Muslim terrorists? Show some respect to those who die in those attacks, man. At the end of the day, a Pakistani is a pakistani and Bangladeshi a Bangladeshi...etc. Iran has not and will not come and defend your arse. You can. 
Besides, if you are living in Bangladesh, I am stunned to see your pathetic lack of respect for the motherland that nourished you. Having a different view is one thing but going completely all the way to question the very existence of it is downright disgusting. Mind it - I am being polite.


----------



## qamar1990

SarthakGanguly said:


> Are you talking about the same unity that keeps claiming Muslim lives in Pakistan...all due to Muslim terrorists? Show some respect to those who die in those attacks, man. At the end of the day, a Pakistani is a pakistani and Bangladeshi a Bangladeshi...etc. Iran has not and will not come and defend your arse. You can.
> Besides, if you are living in Bangladesh, I am stunned to see your pathetic lack of respect for the motherland that nourished you. Having a different view is one thing but going completely all the way to question the very existence of it is downright disgusting. Mind it - I am being polite.



its not muslim terrorists but in fact its indian funded mercenaries thats all, no doubt there is fucked up muslims as well but 99 percent of all muslims treat other muslims like brothers and sisters, this is the same reason today more bengalis are friendly towards pakistan then indian despite the 71 war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Naved

SarthakGanguly said:


> Are you talking about the same unity that keeps claiming Muslim lives in Pakistan...all due to Muslim terrorists? Show some respect to those who die in those attacks, man. At the end of the day, a Pakistani is a pakistani and Bangladeshi a Bangladeshi...etc. Iran has not and will not come and defend your arse. You can.
> Besides, if you are living in Bangladesh, I am stunned to see your pathetic lack of respect for the motherland that nourished you. Having a different view is one thing but going completely all the way to question the very existence of it is downright disgusting. Mind it - I am being polite.



True,I'm Bangladeshi. But also true, before that I'm a Muslim . And Muslim's are brother . Aur ganguly sab yebhi eik sach hai ke Pakistan ko hum log hi banaya tha , Muslim League ko bhi . Mind it - I'm also very polite .

I never show dishonor to any , but truth is truth . Those who mistakenly fought , think their own army enemy and enemy friend and lost life , their sacrifice is understandable. But those specially Muzib, Awami League & Terrorist force Mukti who shook hand with enemy , fought against own nation ; no doubt has committed crime. 

Because taking help from enemy is a kind of cowardly work ; And Muktis terrorism's great example is post event after 71. after 71 they start loot, rape , killing men etc .

And a robber can't be call an army man, a robber is always a robber. Mukti was a terrorist team like Shanti bahini of Chittagong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ssethii

Syed Naved said:


> True,I'm Bangladeshi. But also true, before that I'm a Muslim . And Muslim's are brother . Aur ganguly sab yebhi eik sach hai ke Pakistan ko hum log hi banaya tha , Muslim League ko bhi . Mind it - I'm also very polite .
> 
> I never show dishonor to any , but truth is truth . Those who mistakenly fought , think their own army enemy and enemy friend and lost life , their sacrifice is understandable. But those specially Muzib, Awami League & Terrorist force Mukti who shook hand with enemy , fought against own nation ; no doubt has committed crime.
> 
> Because taking help from enemy is a kind of cowardly work ; And Muktis terrorism's great example is post event after 71. after 71 they start loot, rape , killing men etc .
> 
> And a robber can't be call an army man, a robber is always a robber. Mukti was a terrorist team like Shanti bahini of Chittagong.



I understand your feelings bro but there was some mistakes by east Pakistan too that lead some portion of population think against Pakistan. Your enemy is there to exploit the divide in your ranks, you cannot expect otherwise.
Its the same rant we hear from Kashmir sympathizers and yet they forget 'Operation Gibraltar'. I mean if they wanted support for their independence it was there as it was for East Pakistan but both the masses took different paths altogether.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

@Syed Naved stop your nonsense, your embarrassing Pakistan do you even know that ? & don't disrespect Bangladesh's independence , remember shaheed president Zia-ur-Rahman , major dalim, major farooq, were all mukhti jodhas , as a Pakistani i might criticize Pakistan army for their wrong doing & injustice to our Bengali brothers & sisters in 71, but will never tolerate any body's criticising Pakistan's independence back in 47, same way a Bangladeshi will never tolerate anybody ridiculing Bangladesh's independence & *one must respect that*.
If you want good relationship between Pakistan & Bangladesh, then you must respect both Pakistan's & *Bangladesh's* independence. Remember the existence of both Pakistan & Bangladesh as "two" separate sovereign & *independent* countries is a testimony to the decision of the majority of the Muslim population of British India to separate from the India union , after all Bangladesh is *Bangladesh* an *Independent* *country* & not a *province of India* & it is not a province of India because of *mukhti jodhas *like shaheed Zia, major dalim, major farooq *respect them *.
next time if I see you ridiculing Bangladesh's independence then I will be really disappointed 

to quote a former president of Pakistan ( even though I hate him from the bottom of my heart as I am a Bhutto supporter but nonetheless I applaud him for improving Pak-Bangla ties) 

here it is

while visiting Shaheed Minar in the mid-80's

*Your Heroes Are our Heroes*

the then president Zia-Ul-Haq of Pakistan * said*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gentelman

Anubis said:


> What are you talking about??It was just last year.



Ohhhhh!!!
I See
well last year is also past

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

genmirajborgza786 said:


> @Syed Naved stop your nonsense, your embarrassing Pakistan do you even know that ? & don't disrespect Bangladesh's independence , remember shaheed president Zia-ur-Rahman , major dalim, major farooq, were all mukhti jodhas , as a Pakistani i might criticize Pakistan army for their wrong doing & injustice to our Bengali brothers & sisters in 71, but will never tolerate any body's criticising Pakistan's independence back in 47, same way a Bangladeshi will never tolerate anybody ridiculing Bangladesh's independence & *one must respect that*.
> If you want good relationship between Pakistan & Bangladesh, then you must respect both Pakistan's & *Bangladesh's* independence. Remember the existence of both Pakistan & Bangladesh as "two" separate sovereign & *independent* countries is a testimony to the decision of the majority of the Muslim population of British India to separate from the India union , after all Bangladesh is *Bangladesh* an *Independent* *country* & not a *province of India* & it is not a province of India because of *mukhti jodhas *like shaheed Zia, major dalim, major farooq *respect them *.
> next time if I see you ridiculing Bangladesh's independence then I will be really disappointed
> 
> to quote a former president of Pakistan ( even though I hate him from the bottom of my heart as I am a Bhutto supporter but nonetheless I applaud him for improving Pak-Bangla ties)
> 
> here it is
> 
> while visiting Shaheed Minar in the mid-80's
> 
> *Your Heroes Are our Heroes*
> 
> the then president Zia-Ul-Haq of Pakistan * said*



Things happens for good.
Bangladesh had to be seprated so it got sepration otherwise law should be made giving provinces 89% rights i.e education,health,technology,police and such rights&#8230;
well present is treasure
Let's figure it out how to utilize it&#8230;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

I am not a Ganguly. A username does not make me a full fledged Bengali 


Syed Naved said:


> True,I'm Bangladeshi. But also true, before that I'm a Muslim . And Muslim's are brother . Aur ganguly sab yebhi eik sach hai ke Pakistan ko hum log hi banaya tha , Muslim League ko bhi . Mind it - I'm also very polite .
> 
> I never show dishonor to any , but truth is truth . Those who mistakenly fought , think their own army enemy and enemy friend and lost life , their sacrifice is understandable. But those specially Muzib, Awami League & Terrorist force Mukti who shook hand with enemy , fought against own nation ; no doubt has committed crime.
> 
> Because taking help from enemy is a kind of cowardly work ; And Muktis terrorism's great example is post event after 71. after 71 they start loot, rape , killing men etc .
> 
> And a robber can't be call an army man, a robber is always a robber. Mukti was a terrorist team like Shanti bahini of Chittagong.


----------



## LaBong

Syed Naved said:


> Ms. Hasina Mujib the daughter of Sheikh Mujib Ur Rehman has now confessed that Sheikh Mujib had planned to secede from Pakistan in 1969&#8211;two years before the March 23rd &#8220;Military Action&#8221; against Bharati (aka Indian) saboteurs and their misguided supporters in Dhaka. General Mankeshaw wrote a book in which has claimed that he recruited* 80,000 *Hindus to create the Mukti Bahni.
> These terrorists were dressed up in Pakistan Army uniform and raped and pillaged Bengalis. They also were dressed up as civilians carrying out acts of sabotage against the civil and military government of Pakistan.
> 
> Now my question is : Today Awami League & Some of our country men love to say for every thing Pakistan responsible , but what is this now? Truth is League followers don't have gut to face the truth and say to India that they want to bring Indian War Criminal under trial too.Because They Are Indian Agent.



Gen manekshaw also claimed in the same book that huris and timurid ghosts in horseback were fighting for pakistani forces also flying ababils were dropping cans of phensedyl at Bangladeshis who got high and confused Hindu baniyas as Pakistan Army. 

True story!


----------



## Sashan

Syed Naved said:


> We know history , at least better than you . After the massacre, what take place or not , we know , but before the massacre in Pakistan army uniform , what your army did , that also need to be exposed . And yes , Pakistan Army not did that way that you are trying to say .
> 
> In the name of Pak army , most of the Bihari did atrocities , than in Pak army uniform Indian army did atrocities, rape Bengali women and defame Pak fauj; and in some case by Pak force as in every war killing took place,that type of things take place . But many Pak battalion like Balooch etc protect civilians .
> 
> Many battalion never even kill Muktis . It is India , who did propaganda in media .
> 
> Becasue If today we were united , it would create problem for India . And India did it as a revenge of 65 war. because on 65 we win , and you loose . And it was very Humiliation to you guys.




Went through some of your posts and phew 




What do you think of this preface from the just released book(released on Sept 25th) - Blood Telegram - The Forgotten Genocide by Gary Buss - Based on the telegrams/cables and voice recordings? 



The U.S. consulate gave detailed accounts of the killings at Dacca University, ordinarily a leafy, handsome enclave. At the wrecked campus, professors had been hauled from their homes to be gunned down. The provost of the Hindu dormitory, a respected scholar of English, was dragged out of his residence and shot in the neck. Blood listed six other faculty members &#8220;reliably reported killed by troops,&#8221; with several more possibly dead. One American who had visited the campus said that students had been &#8220;mowed down&#8221; in their rooms or as they fled, with a residence hall in flames and youths being machine-gunned.1
*&#8220;At least two mass graves on campus,&#8221; Blood cabled. &#8220;Stench terrible.&#8221; There were 148 corpses in one of these mass graves, according to the workmen forced to dig them.* An official in the Dacca consulate estimated that at least five hundred students had been killed in the first two days of the crackdown, almost none of them fighting back. Blood reckoned that the rumored toll of a thousand dead at the university was &#8220;exaggerated, although nothing these days is inconceivable.&#8221; After the massacre, he reported that an American eyewitness had seen an empty army truck arriving to get rid of a &#8220;tightly packed pile of approximately twenty five corpses,&#8221; the last of many such batches of human remains.2
This was, Blood knew, the last thing his superiors in Washington wanted to hear. Pakistan was an ally&#8212;a military dictatorship, but fiercely anticommunist. *Blood detailed how Pakistan was using U.S. weapons&#8212;tanks, jet fighters, gigantic troop transport airplanes, jeeps, guns, ammunition&#8212;to crush the Bengalis. In one of the awkward alignments of the Cold War, President Richard Nixon had lined up the democratic United States with this authoritarian government, while the despots in the Soviet Union found themselves standing behind democratic India.*
Nixon and Henry Kissinger, the brilliant White House national security advisor, were driven not just by such Cold War calculations, but a starkly personal and emotional dislike of India and Indians. Nixon enjoyed his friendship with Pakistan&#8217;s military dictator, General Agha Muhammad Yahya Khan, known as Yahya, who was helping to set up the top secret opening to China. The White House did not want to be seen as doing anything that might hint at the breakup of Pakistan&#8212;no matter what was happening to civilians in the east wing of Pakistan.
*The onslaught would continue for months. The Dacca consulate stubbornly kept up its reporting. But, Blood later recalled, his cables were met with &#8220;a deafening silence.&#8221; He was not allowed to protest to the Pakistani authorities.* *He ratcheted up his dispatches, sending in a blistering cable tagged &#8220;Selective Genocide,&#8221; urging his bosses to speak out against the atrocities being committed by the Pakistani military*. The White House staff passed this up to Kissinger, who paid no heed. Then on April 6, two weeks into the slaughter, Blood and almost his entire consulate sent in a telegram formally declaring their &#8220;strong dissent&#8221;&#8212;a total repudiation of the policy that they were there to carry out. That cable&#8212;perhaps the most radical rejection of U.S. policy ever sent by its diplomats&#8212;*blasted the United States for silence in the face of atrocities, for not denouncing the quashing of democracy, for showing &#8220;moral bankruptcy&#8221; in the face of what they bluntly called genocide*


----------



## Sashan

Added more for you - 



This stands as one of the worst moments of moral blindness in U.S. foreign policy. *Pakistan&#8217;s crackdown on the Bengalis was not routine or small-scale killing, not something that could be dismissed as business as usual, but a colossal and systematic onslaught. Midway through the bloodshed, both the Central Intelligence Agency and the State Department conservatively estimated that about two hundred thousand people had lost their lives. Many more would perish, cut down by Pakistani forces or dying in droves in miserable refugee camps*. &#8220;The story of East Bengal will surely be written as one of the greatest nightmares of modern times,&#8221; declared Edward Kennedy, who led the outcry in the Senate. But in the depths of the Cold War, Nixon and Kissinger were unyielding in their support for Pakistan, making possible horrific crimes against humanity&#8212;plausibly even a genocide&#8212;in that country&#8217;s eastern wing

But at almost every turning point in the crisis, Nixon and Kissinger failed to use that leverage to avert disaster. *Before the shooting started, they consciously decided not to warn Pakistan&#8217;s military chiefs against using violence on their own population. They did not urge caution or impose conditions that might have discouraged the Pakistani military government from butchering its own citizenry.* They did not threaten the loss of U.S. support or even sanctions if Pakistan took the wrong course. They allowed the army to sweep aside the results of Pakistan&#8217;s first truly free and fair democratic election, without even suggesting that the military strongmen try to work out a power-sharing deal with the Bengali leadership that had won the vote


----------



## Syed Naved

ssethii said:


> I understand your feelings bro but there was some mistakes by east Pakistan too that lead some portion of population think against Pakistan. Your enemy is there to exploit the divide in your ranks, you cannot expect otherwise.
> Its the same rant we hear from Kashmir sympathizers and yet they forget 'Operation Gibraltar'. I mean if they wanted support for their independence it was there as it was for East Pakistan but both the masses took different paths altogether.


Yes, and that's what I wanna say. Mistakes were from East Pakistan Too. But Indians & AL Showing It is only Pakistan's , when the truth is completely ,totally different.



Gentelman said:


> Ohhhhh!!!
> I See&#8230;&#8230;
> well last year is also past&#8230;&#8230;



One who can't figure out Past n Present , can't get out of Past. Anubis is tht kind a lolzz


----------



## Syed Naved

genmirajborgza786 said:


> @Syed Naved stop your nonsense, your embarrassing Pakistan do you even know that ? & don't disrespect Bangladesh's independence , remember shaheed president Zia-ur-Rahman , major dalim, major farooq, were all mukhti jodhas , as a Pakistani i might criticize Pakistan army for their wrong doing & injustice to our Bengali brothers & sisters in 71, but will never tolerate any body's criticising Pakistan's independence back in 47, same way a Bangladeshi will never tolerate anybody ridiculing Bangladesh's independence & *one must respect that*.
> If you want good relationship between Pakistan & Bangladesh, then you must respect both Pakistan's & *Bangladesh's* independence. Remember the existence of both Pakistan & Bangladesh as "two" separate sovereign & *independent* countries is a testimony to the decision of the majority of the Muslim population of British India to separate from the India union , after all Bangladesh is *Bangladesh* an *Independent* *country* & not a *province of India* & it is not a province of India because of *mukhti jodhas *like shaheed Zia, major dalim, major farooq *respect them *.
> next time if I see you ridiculing Bangladesh's independence then I will be really disappointed
> 
> to quote a former president of Pakistan ( even though I hate him from the bottom of my heart as I am a Bhutto supporter but nonetheless I applaud him for improving Pak-Bangla ties)
> 
> here it is
> 
> while visiting Shaheed Minar in the mid-80's
> 
> *Your Heroes Are our Heroes*
> 
> the then president Zia-Ul-Haq of Pakistan * said*


Oh my historian , I don't want to learn from you. Listen dear, My problem is with Mukti not Bangladesh's independence nor with it's existence . But when you lectured so much , at least understand the point . What was Mukti , we know , I don't need your explanation. You can consider em hero, but that is impossible for me,for us. They're the biggest idiots, do u know why today League govt is unpopular ? because their extra favoritism to these Robber . 

For you , they may be hero, not for everyone. 

Zia Ul Haq did the right thing with bhutto , And those who killed Muzib I from my heart support them. He was a feraun, a thief .A dictator .



SarthakGanguly said:


> I am not a Ganguly. A username does not make me a full fledged Bengali



One who lived in Jammu, can't be bengali , as u use the title, so I address u with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Syed Naved said:


> Oh my historian , I don't want to learn from you. Listen dear, My problem is with Mukti not Bangladesh's independence nor with it's existence . But when you lectured so much , at least understand the point . What was Mukti , we know , I don't need your explanation. You can consider em hero, but that is impossible for me,for us. They're the biggest idiots, do u know why today League govt is unpopular ? because their extra favoritism to these Robber .
> 
> For you , they may be hero, not for everyone.
> 
> Zia Ul Haq did the right thing with bhutto , And those who killed Muzib I from my heart support them. He was a feraun, a thief .A dictator .
> .



look I said what I had to say ,I am neither in the mood nor do I want to debate on this issue. I have only one request & that is I have worked relentlessly hard to improve relations between Pakistani & Bangladeshi members on this forum, please don't spoil it with your rants, I beg you please bhai, believe me if you want pak-bangla ties to improve, then let me advise you as an elder brother that your post's are *counterproductive*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qamar1990

Syed Naved said:


> Oh my historian , I don't want to learn from you. Listen dear, My problem is with Mukti not Bangladesh's independence nor with it's existence . But when you lectured so much , at least understand the point . What was Mukti , we know , I don't need your explanation. You can consider em hero, but that is impossible for me,for us. They're the biggest idiots, do u know why today League govt is unpopular ? because their extra favoritism to these Robber .
> 
> For you , they may be hero, not for everyone.
> 
> Zia Ul Haq did the right thing with bhutto , And those who killed Muzib I from my heart support them. He was a feraun, a thief .A dictator .
> 
> 
> 
> One who lived in Jammu, can't be bengali , as u use the title, so I address u with that.



we appreciate you support but lets stop this. we know pakistan army was the good guy and mujb rahman was the bad guy thats why he was killed along with his whole family. but one way or another bangladesh was going to separate one day. the distance was far too great. but we can move on and live as brothers in an alliance hopefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Naved

qamar1990 said:


> we appreciate you support but lets stop this. we know pakistan army was the good guy and mujb rahman was the bad guy thats why he was killed along with his whole family. but one way or another bangladesh was going to separate one day. the distance was far too great. but we can move on and live as brothers in an alliance hopefully.



I also appreciate you to support and understand the correct point what I wanna say . By bringing past, none can achieve anything. What we need is to forget the past , move on & help each other .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Syed Naved said:


> I also appreciate you to support and understand the correct point what I wanna say . By bringing past, none can achieve anything. What we need is to forget the past , move on & help each other .



I believe Pakistan wants to have much better ties with Bangladesh.. an important country in the region.. hope we can co-operate more brother.. but with your current govt.. im not sure..


----------



## Chronos

I believe there are no good guys in a civil war.

But yes, better relations with all the countries in South Asia is what I am aiming for


----------



## Syed Naved

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I believe Pakistan wants to have much better ties with Bangladesh.. an important country in the region.. hope we can co-operate more brother.. but with your current govt.. im not sure..


Than let me tell you , we're B.N.P . We are reverse of AL. I my self is associated with BNP. BNP has decided to form a newly , fresh,organized Nationalist students wing from private medical sector and making one national committee.I my self is it's convener.
And now all sections of nationalist students wing from govt medical,private, versity ; from proffessional & root level sector we all are jointly working to make hasina fall down .

In present circumstance it is very sure,there is no alternate to establish a great tie between this two brother.It should and must be. What , we know is, when BNP will come, it'll give total access to china or make stronger bond with Great China to stop League.
Nationalist power's of our nation is rising day by day.

But, India & League now again starts a fresh conspiracy against us & Pakistan. Just 2-3 days before one of league's media wings expert wrote an article on CNN ireport and said that Pakistan,ISI , BNP is behind B.D.R mutiny.

Whether the truth of the massacre is totally different.

Seikh Hasina Wajed,Her Son Sajib Wajed & RA&W jointly plotted this against our army. A total number of 57 Army officers were killed, their wives , daughters, sisters were rapped by derailed B.D.R jawans and disguissed RA&W personnel.

I'm not telling you a story , you will find this news on guardian etc everywhere.
When Hasina went to army officers , they attack on her and shout ferociously, " Why Don't You Go There On B.D.R HQ ? Why Don't U Permit Us To Intarfare . We Know Everything,It Is You Who Plotted This ".

Not just so, that time if the than foreign minister of India Pranab Mukharjee [ now president ] don't say , " If you try to take steps against hasina we'll move our army to Bangladesh. If needed IAF will attack Bangladesh alongside with Indian army . "

This way, Hasina's life was saved.

So, now,civilian to army we all want tie with Pakistan, China and we want to her fall. India is trying hard, but I don't think , now it is possible.

Coz our ppl reject league.

If this time they lost power, it'll be totally difficult for them to regain power.

as because ppl can tolerate anything, but their anti Islamic work, torture .... never .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jf Thunder

can i post here?


----------



## Skies

Jf Thunder said:


> can i post here?



u can post anywhere, mod will decide if you do anything wrong.


----------



## Jf Thunder

i will post my thoughts in points because i am too lazy to write a whole para
> i think the blame of the separation of Bangladesh goes about 90% on West Pakistan the raming 10% was filled by India.
> i think Mr Mujeeb Ur Rehman should have been given the Government because he had clearly won, this was another act of a power hungry politician i.e Mr Bhutto
> we should have given the power to both the wings except currency foreign affairs and defense, i think we should have given defense to East Pakistan as well, we could cooperate with each other if the time called for it
> what is past is past, i still think the people of Bangladesh as my brothers and sisters, and i think we can still cooperate, and i think them better Muslims than me.
> on the bright side at least Bangladesh did not become part of India, even better it became another Muslim country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abdaali

very Useful information


----------



## akshay gehlot

Jf Thunder said:


> i will post my thoughts in points because i am too lazy to write a whole para
> > i think the blame of the separation of Bangladesh goes about 90% on West Pakistan the raming 10% was filled by India.
> > i think Mr Mujeeb Ur Rehman should have been given the Government because he had clearly won, this was another act of a power hungry politician i.e Mr Bhutto
> > we should have given the power to both the wings except currency foreign affairs and defense, i think we should have given defense to East Pakistan as well, we could cooperate with each other if the time called for it
> > what is past is past, i still think the people of Bangladesh as my brothers and sisters, and i think we can still cooperate, and i think them better Muslims than me.
> > on the bright side at least Bangladesh did not become part of India, even better it became another Muslim country.




two questions that i want your opinion on

1. would bangladesh would have gotten independent without indian help

2. who has better relations with bangladesh now ind or pak


----------



## Syed Naved

1 ) It was possible,may be Come later.but was possible,cause Indians came many times later.And don'y forget in this conspiracy even you won't get success if Israel don't supply arms ,money to u.

And if situation was under control , Pk was not broken,thn tht would be more good for us but problem for India.

2 ) Of course,without any doubt Pakistan.Bd-Pk relation hamper only when Hasina do come.But now people of new gen like Pk over India, Cause 71 is over. now no Pk army killed our men at border but Indian BSF do.

So,Indian govt is now our biggest enemy


----------



## Jf Thunder

akshay gehlot said:


> two questions that i want your opinion on
> 
> 1. would bangladesh would have gotten independent without indian help
> 
> 2. who has better relations with bangladesh now ind or pak


1) i seriously dont know lol
2) India has better relation with Bangladesh's GOVERNMENT


----------



## Syed Naved

Jf Thunder said:


> 1) i seriously dont know lol
> 2) India has better relation with Bangladesh's GOVERNMENT


On point 2 I disagree. Let me tell u our politics is party based. When League comes on power it develops good relation with India.

But on the otherhand during BNP time ,Bd get so close with Pk & Islamic world.In present Anti Indian situation is at the top level.


----------



## Jf Thunder

BDnuke said:


> Pakistan and than Bangladesh just a symbol of most wise decision in modern era of military takeover and fantastic political masterpiece designed by great Pakistani mastermind _____ what ?
> 
> Now the so called Islamic symbolized Pakistan divided and one part hate another so much especially bd hate pk .even a cricket match between them turn to a liberation war of 1971 . we the generation after 71 . we did int watched what happened but we can fell .
> 
> felling is everything /Knowing is everything ?
> 
> one interesting part from the article
> 
> 
> 
> It was given for what ?
> Treason !
> India ?
> 
> I think in 2014 its duty of BD army to do the same . Ya they are really selling my motherland to My big brother India , They said India helped Us so much , So !!
> 
> I know freedom Is a Lie .
> But we don't want to loose the last percentage of freedom by RAW
> 
> Hope Brothers from other side of the wall will help us for


if you are referring to us for help, i highly doubt we can help, we wouldn't want to repeat 1971 on another country's call for help


----------



## Syed Naved

One thing is possible.as far as we all know,BNP has a close relation with Pakistan & ML.So in this case only appropriate political,diplomatic steps are useful.


----------



## khair_ctg

BDnuke said:


> Pakistan and than Bangladesh just a symbol of most wise decision in modern era of military takeover and fantastic political masterpiece designed by great Pakistani mastermind _____ what ?
> 
> Now the so called Islamic symbolized Pakistan divided and one part hate another so much especially bd hate pk .even a cricket match between them turn to a liberation war of 1971 . we the generation after 71 . we did int watched what happened but we can fell .
> 
> felling is everything /Knowing is everything ?
> 
> one interesting part from the article
> 
> 
> 
> It was given for what ?
> Treason !
> India ?
> 
> I think in 2014 its duty of BD army to do the same . Ya they are really selling my motherland to My big brother India , They said India helped Us so much , So !!
> 
> I know freedom Is a Lie .
> But we don't want to loose the last percentage of freedom by RAW
> 
> Hope Brothers from other side of the wall will help us for


i never saw a cricket match "turning into "liberation" war". although some BAL supporters try their best to arouse baler _chetana_ and get embarrassed in the end. during a Pakistan world cup match, in one espncricinfo program "Running between the cricket" two gay indian journalists were going around Dhaka and questioning people about their support for Pakistan!! you haven't seen "liberation war"? neither have I. neither has anyone, young or old. because it is a war that is yet to be fought.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuntmaster

Oscar said:


> On seizing the opportunities... one must hand it to the much vaunted "tiger" niazi for making their(indians) job a lot easier.




*Niazi planned rape of Bangalee women for ethnic cleansing*



Gen Niazi, left, and the cover of Khadim Hussain Raja's book “A stranger in my own country: East Pakistan 1969-1971”.Star Report

*In 1971, General AAK Niazi threatened that he would let loose his soldiers on the women of East Pakistan till the lineage or ethnicity of the Bangalees was changed, according to a new book.*

Maj Gen (retd) Khadim Hussain Raja, who was general officer commanding of 14 Division in the then East Pakistan, gave the account in his book titled A Stranger in My Own Country: East Pakistan, 1969-1971, published by Oxford University Press this year.

The book is posthumously published probably because it was a hot potato in the times it was actually written, reports Pakistan based The Express Tribune on July 8.

Page 98 of the book reads, “[Enter] Commander East Pakistan General Niazi, wearing a pistol holster on his web belt. Niazi became abusive and started raving. Breaking into Urdu, he said: *Main iss haramzadi qaum ki nasal badal doon ga. Yeh mujhe kiya samajhtey hain. He threatened that he would let his soldiers loose on their womenfolk*. There was pin drop silence at these remarks. The next morning, we were given the sad news. A Bengali officer Major Mushtaq went into a bathroom at the Command Headquarters and shot himself in the head.”

General Tikka Khan disagreed with Raja that Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman be secretly dispatched to West Pakistan. He wanted to “publicly try Sheikh Mujib in Dhaka and hang him”, it also said.

The Express Tribune report opens with, “Pakistan's name has been blackened by just one man: General AAK 'Tiger' Niazi.”

It adds, "Niazi surrendered to Indian General JFR Jacob in 1971. Niazi handed over his personal pistol at the famous Race Course ceremony. Jacob examined the weapon: the lanyard was greasy and frayed, and the pistol was full of muck as if it hadn't been cleaned in a long while." (Surrender at Dacca: Birth of a Nation; by Lt Gen JFR Jacob; Manohar Publishers 1997).

General Ayub Khan, whose decade of rule caused the jurisprudence of separatism to evolve, gets the treatment he deserved through the testimony of another not-too-civilised general named Gul Hassan.

“Gul Hassan openly criticised Field Marshal Ayub Khan's sons who, according to him, were letting their father down by amassing wealth by unfair means. Gul Hassan blurted out that 'I have told the old cock that this time we will impose Martial Law and take control ourselves but not protect Ayub and his henchmen'. The reference [old cock] was to General Yahya Khan, commander-in-chief of the Pakistan Army” (Page 8).

The only leadership criterion was brutality riding on low IQ. The exception was General Yaqub Khan, the commander who insisted that General Yahya not postpone the session of the National Assembly elected after the 1970 election.

The author writes: “All of a sudden, General Yaqub Khan was bundled off as a student on the Imperial Defence College course. This clumsy and unceremonious action was obviously taken to get him out of the way” (Page 7).

Major General Rahim Khan was the other officer Pakistan can't be proud of: “Rahim started to criticise the senior commanders in Dhaka, especially me, although I happened to be a friend of his. He was of the opinion that the Bengalis were timid people and should have been subdued long ago. The reader can judge for himself the ignorance and lack of understanding of the East Pakistan situation among the hawks in the armed forces” (Page 97).

Rahim ran away from East Pakistan when things became too hot.

Niazi also asked Raja for phone numbers of his Bangalee girlfriends:_“Abhi tau mujhey Bengali girlfriends kay phone number day do” _(Page 99).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuntmaster

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It is said in hamood ur rehman report tht niazi handed over his "loaded" handgun to aurora................................. if he has some shame he would have shot aurora or himself.
> 
> 
> He should have regrouped in burma .. get re-equiped with help frm china and fought for just another week! and by the time ceasefire would have been ordered n east wing would have been saved.



The Pakistani military doctrine in 1971 was 'Defense of the East lay in the West', meaning that in case of war with India, Pakistan will put majority of its military resources on the western front (Kashmir-Punjab-Rajastan-Gujarat axis) and capture maximum Indian territory as possible to force India to the negotiating table before India made any significant gains in the eastern front in Bangladesh. India had to split its forces on 3 fronts, East and West Pakistan and Indo-Chinese border. Unfortunately, this failed miserably. Gen. Niazi is not the only one to be blamed for Pakistan military's dismal performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuntmaster

eastwatch said:


> As far as I have read, it was the opposite what you have said. The recently published declassified documents say that China offered USA to mobilize a million or more troops in the China-USSR border if USA is willing to intervene in east Pakistan.
> 
> USA thought over it, but then decided not to intervene. USA was worried about the world opinion and the opinion of its own citizens. Moreover, it was not willing to test the nuclear resolve of the USSR.
> 
> Today, very few people remember the support USSR, today's Russia, had extended for an independent Bangladesh.



India (Gen. Sam Maneckshaw & Indira Gandhi) timed the war for winter, so that the mountain passes in Himalayas would be snowed over. There was no way that Chinese could do anything signifcant in that situation.


----------



## kalu_miah

The cause of this so-called war of liberation was the brain washed (who did the brain washing? Indians, Sovietes? That can be a subject of research) zombie Communist and Socialists within Awami League (who later formed JSD), who thought all our problems would be solved if we separated from West Pakistan, sadly they were proven wrong. We the people of East Pakistan and then of Bangladesh, fell from boiling water to a frying pan. These clueless communists could not see through this fatal suicidal move, while their mind was warped with Marx's class warfare and dreams of an utopia. After 1971, India got a free hand to meddle inside this hapless country and most of these dreamer communists/socialists of JSD (Jatiyo Samajtantrik Dal) as well as the freedom fighters lay dead because of infighting, coups and counter coups, most of which had Indian hand in them. The irony is that the few surviving ones today are leading Indian agent Robber Barons within Awami League (Rab, Inu et al). Read this sordid saga, specially that of Col. Taher, the great misguided tragic hero here, how he was betrayed by Zia, whose lives he saved and trusted as his own big brother:
Fulbright Scholar Stories: Lawrence Stephen Lifschultz
http://www.nirmaaan.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/unfinished-revolution.pdf

Pakistan Army had every right to defend their territory, but they would have been much wiser, if they did not turn this into a race war and could find a way to take the Bengali armed men in their confidence first and use them to neutralize Indian agents. Letting lose an alien people in another land, who do not understand the people is always a recipe for disaster. This was true in 1971, as it was true in Vietnam, Iraq or Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khair_ctg

kalu_miah said:


> The cause of this so-called war of liberation was the brain washed (who did the brain washing? Indians, Sovietes? That can be a subject of research) zombie Communist and Socialists within Awami League (who later formed JSD), who thought all our problems would be solved if we separated from West Pakistan, sadly they were proven wrong. We the people of East Pakistan and then of Bangladesh, fell from boiling water to a frying pan. These clueless communists could not see through this fatal suicidal move, while their mind was warped with Marx's class warfare and dreams of an utopia. After 1971, India got a free hand to meddle inside this hapless country and most of these dreamer communists/socialists of JSD (Jatiyo Samajtantrik Dal) as well as the freedom fighters lay dead because of infighting, coups and counter coups, most of which had Indian hand in them. The irony is that the few surviving ones today are leading Indian agent Robber Barons within Awami League (Rab, Inu et al). Read this sordid saga, specially that of Col. Taher, the great misguided tragic hero here, how he was betrayed by Zia, whose lives he saved and trusted as his own big brother:
> Fulbright Scholar Stories: Lawrence Stephen Lifschultz
> http://www.nirmaaan.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/unfinished-revolution.pdf
> 
> Pakistan Army had every right to defend their territory, but they would have been much wiser, if they did not turn this into a race war and could find a way to take the Bengali armed men in their confidence first and use them to neutralize Indian agents. Letting lose an alien people in another land, who do not understand the people is always a recipe for disaster. This was true in 1971, as it was true in Vietnam, Iraq or Afghanistan.


it was the army's duty to defend our territory. but it was poorly conducted and totally spoonfed the larger half of United Pakistan to india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

The problem can be placed here and there. But the onus at the end lies on the vested interests of a Majority in Pakistan and their inability to let go of a feudal mindset. It began with the death of Jinnah.. with the assassination of Liaqat Ali Khan.. and the final treatment of Khwaja Nazimuddin. After that, there was only token hope that the national fabric would survive. Today there is similar treatment being meted out in Balochistan and things(in terms of opinion within population sectors) is the same as it was in Dhaka in early 71. The only difference being that there is no India , and that the ratio of population to land is much smaller. 

The Army was infested with the early institutional cancer of nepotism by Ayub Khan... man slated for early retirement by M.A Jinnah. So expecting any brilliant leadership coming out on top was equivalent to pigs flying.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Md Akmal

khair_ctg said:


> it was the army's duty to defend our territory. but it was poorly conducted and totally spoonfed the larger half of United Pakistan to india


 
@ Time and again I had been arguing that Yahya never wanted that any Muslim Leaque fraction group to come to power as he himself came to power through a silent military coup. Field Marshal Ayub Khan never never handed power to Commander- in-Inchief of Pakistan Armed Forces.

@ There were reasons to belief that:
** Firstly, the moment he took power he at once frozed the Bank accounts of all members of 2 familieshe Pakistan Movement. The industrial families donated lot of fund to Muslim Leaque Govt/party though out the Pakistan struggle and it continued till the last. Later on Yahya even frozed the Central Fund of Pakistan Convention Muslim Leaque, the party for which Ayub was the President.
Front
** Secendly, after some time Yahya forceably dismissed around 500 senior central CSP officers who were mostly the supporter of Muslim Leaque.

** During the election campaign specially in East Pakistan due protection to all Muslim Leaque fractions, Jamat-e-Islami and other Islamic parties were not given. Every thing was within the control of Awami Youth Front.

@ Had Yahya and Pakistan military regime could take some neutral measures the political result could had been little bit balanced. The blame goes to Yahya Khan ?????

@ During the first half(MNA) of general election of 1970 I was in Rawalpindi and during the second half(MP) I was in East Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

khair_ctg said:


> it was the army's duty to defend our territory. but it was poorly conducted and totally spoonfed the larger half of United Pakistan to india



What military duty are you talking about? Decide which flag you love more than the other. If you love that Razakar/Taliban county who systematically raped our economy for 24 yrs, it is your choice to come to this forum with that flag. Pakistan military had no duty to rape your mothers and cousins. It all came from arrogance that derived from a false feeling of racial superiority. A dark skinned person with 5ft 3inch height you should never pretend to be one of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khair_ctg

eastwatch said:


> What military duty are you talking about? Decide which flag you love more than the other. If you love that Razakar/Taliban county who systematically raped our economy for 24 yrs, it is your choice to come to this forum with that flag. Pakistan military had no duty to rape your mothers and cousins. It all came from arrogance that derived from a false feeling of racial superiority. A dark skinned person with 5ft 3inch height you should never pretend to be one of them.


duty was to eliminate anti-state factions. the East Pakistan people could hold the military accountable on that duty

i think what is going on is rape fantasizing which is a common pastime among BAL people. the same Razakar/Taleban flag is what your forefathers fought for. whether you like it or not, that will be your identity. if you hate so much that you support a conspiracy with your enemy to destroy that flag, then you shouldn't have any problem getting identified accordingly.

the rapists are Indian military, when they stepped on this soil we call Bangladesh today, and the India that has been transgressing on the soil you somehow call your own country.

generally, it takes a very sick mind to talk about people's family members like that.

i could have very well been a 4'8'' and darker than what you are imagining - but that does NOT make me obligated to serve India instead of my own Muslim state

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

We Indians are really smart people


----------



## wiseone2

Desert Fox said:


> Indeed we were once one, brothers who fought shoulder to shoulder against a common enemy during the 1965 war. But sadly due to racism, power hungry politicians, and propaganda of enemy brothers began to kill brothers, but in the end it was destined to happen, Bangladesh had to become a independent country because for how much longer would the Bengalis bear the racist nature of the West Pakistani politicians, the PA was dragged into a political mess, the soldier had to clean the politicians sh!t, the soldiers had to pay with their lives for the mistakes that arrogant power hungry politicians made due to their greedy nature. But alas, the past can't be reversed.



Urdu versus Bengali as national language was the dagger that sealed Pakistan's fate



Oscar said:


> On seizing the opportunities... one must hand it to the much vaunted "tiger" niazi for making their(indians) job a lot easier.



my take on Niazi is that he had a bold decision not to sacrifice the lives of his men. 
Indian army was going to win anyway

it makes him and Pakistani army look bad. 93000 men went home alive to their families


----------



## asad71

Niazi, following his C in C had become highly immoral. He had lost total moral standing with his command. The people were of course totally alienated because of the atrocities that continued. There was no way Niazi could have been victorious.But had he been morally upright, personally disciplined and if he had even the slightest professional competence of a general, he could have fought on to save face and avoid ignominy in history. It was idiotic to try and fight for space under the huge adverse conditions that he himself had created. Supposing he had traded space to protect his strength. If he had adjusted his deployment evacuating from the W of Brahmaputra-Meghna, he could have fought on for some weeks more. He had huge resources still left - only to be surrendered to IA. We do not know of any attempt by him to exploit Pakistan's relations with the Mizos and Nagas to protect a flank.Niazi was a disgrace not only to the uniform he wore but to all soldiers everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

asad71 said:


> Niazi, following his C in C had become highly immoral. He had lost total moral standing with his command. The people were of course totally alienated because of the atrocities that continued. There was no way Niazi could have been victorious.But had he been morally upright, personally disciplined and if he had even the slightest professional competence of a general, he could have fought on to save face and avoid ignominy in history. It was idiotic to try and fight for space under the huge adverse conditions that he himself had created. Supposing he had traded space to protect his strength. If he had adjusted his deployment evacuating from the W of Brahmaputra-Meghna, he could have fought on for some weeks more. He had huge resources still left - only to be surrendered to IA. We do not know of any attempt by him to exploit Pakistan's relations with the Mizos and Nagas to protect a flank.Niazi was a disgrace not only to the uniform he wore but to all soldiers everywhere.




What i think if Pakistan didn't attack India and bring India Bangladesh joint force attack insight Bangladesh result could be other if he hold on Dhaka and some surrounding area .


----------



## asad71

Dhakai Thaki said:


> Pakistani soldier beating unarmed Bangladeshi common man in 1971.
> View attachment 227660


That caption looks incorrect. Looks like an Ansar hitting a civilian.


----------



## Md Akmal

asad71 said:


> Niazi, following his C in C had become highly immoral. He had lost total moral standing with his command. The people were of course totally alienated because of the atrocities that continued. There was no way Niazi could have been victorious.But had he been morally upright, personally disciplined and if he had even the slightest professional competence of a general, he could have fought on to save face and avoid ignominy in history. It was idiotic to try and fight for space under the huge adverse conditions that he himself had created. Supposing he had traded space to protect his strength. If he had adjusted his deployment evacuating from the W of Brahmaputra-Meghna, he could have fought on for some weeks more. He had huge resources still left - only to be surrendered to IA. We do not know of any attempt by him to exploit Pakistan's relations with the Mizos and Nagas to protect a flank.Niazi was a disgrace not only to the uniform he wore but to all soldiers everywhere.



@ First of all General Niazi was not that material to fight independently in Eastern sector. It is true that Niazi fought well in Burma Campaign during 2nd World war. He was in East Bengal during Pakistan times as a Lt Colonel commanding a battalion. He had a good contact with the Bengali's.He knows the sentiments of common Bengali people. He fought well as Brigade Commander in 1965 was probably in khemkaren sector closer to Srinagar ! But one great thing he was lacking ? Thai is he came from Other Ranks means promotee officer. How much you can expect from him ????

@ As a General during the first half of initial resistance by the mutineer he successfully quelled them like a lighting campaign and broke their back bone. But during the second of half he failed to react and take advantage of the local resources.Definitely he had an support.

@ Morally he was shuttered and lost all hopes. He was purely on the mercy on the Western Operation that is, " Security of East Pakistan lies on the West". He also had a faith on the Yellow Force (China).

@ He also involved in corruption in "Pan business", what we heard from "Hamidur Rahman Commission". It was found that during the real crises he was missing from the "Operation Room" and people says he was in the Biharee colonies.May be he was too worried about them. Might be he was hooked up there ?

@ Well, Niazi had a very good relation with the Mizos and Nagas. The whole Mizo Brigade along with their exile Govt was stationed at Rangamati. The whole Chittagong Hill Tract region was under full tight control of Pakistani Forces.No Mukti bahini ever dare to infiltrate in CHT. That was the reason on the 3rd week of December 1971 General Ubam along with his "K" Force, (skeleton of Mujib Bahini was also there) came to CHT and remained here till the last. Even after withdrawal of Indian forces some advisers along with one or two helicopters remained in Chittagong. Incidentally one such helicopter was crushed in Comilla area on night of 15 August 1975. Whether it was a accident or planned action I have no idea but people says that burned bodies of Indian crew and officers were brought back at Dhaka CMH and these bodies were silently sent back to India.

@ O yea ! I remember once General Hamid (C-in-C) visited East Pakistan Niazi gave a contingency plan that "If C-in-C approves that then he is ready to send a strong Commando Force to Calcutta and Raid the selective targets and come back". Impact will be marvelous ! Another plan he had in his mind that his brave forces will infiltrate into India towards west and link up with the western forces. (Dilki bat dilme rai gai) 

@ He had a link with Naga rebels. He supplied them some arms and ammunition to them and in turn they carried out some raid and sabotage on the Indian invading columns in the North Eastern sectors. Indian thought that it was the act of razakars/ Al Sams !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

sovcomflot said:


> Provide source .... stop repetition of nonsense... Source. ...source ...source.



*Dhaka debacle - myth and reality! *
December 17, 2012/ 35 Comments
SHARE :
 
*Malik Muhammad Ashraf*

Tweet

inShare
Bangladesh has demanded an apology from Pakistan for the alleged atrocities committed by Pakistan Army during the 1971 war. It is claimed that nearly three million Bengalis were killed and thousands of women were raped. Nevertheless, Bangladeshi PM Hasina Wajid did not attend the D-8 Summit, in Islamabad, although Pakistani Foreign Minister Hina Rabbani Khar personally invited her. While the possibility of some excesses in a war-like situation cannot be ruled out, the figures quoted seems to be of mythical proportions. 
Another myth bandied around and also subscribed to by some intellectual and political circles in Pakistan is that it was not Mujib, who orchestrated secession of Bangladesh from Pakistan, but the West Pakistani politicians and the army; a conclusion that is based only on the events that followed after the 1970 elections. 
Both myths need corroboration by independent sources. these sources, however, do not find the figures of the Bengalis killed during the military action and the number of rapes alleged to have been committed correct. Dr Sarmila Bose, a Bengali intellectual in her book “Dead Reckoning: Memories of the 1971 Bangladesh War”, argued that the number of Bengalis killed in 1971 was not three million, but around 50,000 while Bengalis were equally involved in the bloodshed of non-Bengalis. In regards to the much trumped up Jaysore massacre, she maintained that it was engineered and conducted by Mukti Bahni wearing army uniforms and the charges of rape are based on propaganda as no rape incident occurred at the hands of Pak Army personnel. *The contentions of Dr Bose are endorsed by none other than General Manek Shaw, who claimed that he recruited 80,000 Hindus to create the Mukti Bahni, who dressed up in Pakistan Army uniform and raped and pillaged Bengalis. They also dressed up as civilians and carried out acts of sabotage against the civil and military Government of Pakistan.*
Mujib was harbouring the idea of an independent Bangladesh for more than two decades before the 1971 war, which he publicly expressed when the Indian forces occupied East Pakistan, by saying that his dream of 24 years for an ‘Independent Bangladesh’ has been fulfilled. He was a traitor by all definitions of the word. 
The Agartala Conspiracy Case instituted by Ayub Khan, which had to be withdrawn under intense pressure from the agitation led by Mualana Abdul Hamid Bhashani in East Pakistan and an unremitting demand by the politicians from the West Wing, was a reality and not a setup to discredit Mujib as claimed by his supporters. The Deputy Speaker of Bangladesh Assembly, Shaukat Ali, who was one of the accused of the Agartala Conspiracy, on a point of order in the Assembly in 2010, confessed that charges read out to them were true stating that they formed a Shangram Parishad under Sheikh Mujib for secession of East Pakistan. 
These facts leave no doubt in drawing the inference that India used Mujib to dismember Pakistan by providing training facilities to the Mukti Bahni, conducting murders and rapes to malign Pakistan Army and prepare ground for eventual assault. Tripura was actually the launching pad for offensive against the Pakistan Army for the Mukti Bahni and the Indian army. When Sheikh Hasina visited Tripura from January 11-12 in 2009, a Bangladeshi journalist Haroon Habib in an article published by The Hindu said that by visiting the state she was revisiting history as Tripura was the unofficial headquarter of the war of liberation. 
The foregoing facts adequately explode the myths surrounding the Dhaka debacle. It is regrettable to note, however, that despite these irrefutable ground realities a lobby in Pakistan are endorsing the demand made by Bangladesh for an apology and trying to prove Mujib as a patriot based on the autobiography of Mujib; a deliberate and conscious effort to malign Pakistan and its army. *The reality - as revealed by General Manek Shaw - is that most of the killings and rapes were carried out by the Hindus recruited by him and the elements hostile to Pakistan. *
Pakistan has always looked forward to burying the past and have a cordial relationship with Bangladesh. Former President General Musharraf during his visit to Bangladesh expressed regrets over the tragic incident and urged the need for moving forward and not allowing history to bedevil the relations between the two countries. 
Against the backdrop of realities unravelled by independent sources and circumstances surrounding the Dhaka debacle, there is no justification for Bangladesh to demand an apology from Pakistan. 

The writer is a freelance columnist. Email: ashpak10@gmail.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ha ha ha - needed a good laugh. Thanks! 

In any case who gives two shitz - this was 40+ years ago.

Just move on !


----------



## asad71

Md Akmal said:


> *Dhaka debacle - myth and reality! *
> December 17, 2012/ 35 Comments
> SHARE :
> 
> *Malik Muhammad Ashraf*
> 
> Tweet
> 
> inShare
> Bangladesh has demanded an apology from Pakistan for the alleged atrocities committed by Pakistan Army during the 1971 war. It is claimed that nearly three million Bengalis were killed and thousands of women were raped. Nevertheless, Bangladeshi PM Hasina Wajid did not attend the D-8 Summit, in Islamabad, although Pakistani Foreign Minister Hina Rabbani Khar personally invited her. While the possibility of some excesses in a war-like situation cannot be ruled out, the figures quoted seems to be of mythical proportions.
> Another myth bandied around and also subscribed to by some intellectual and political circles in Pakistan is that it was not Mujib, who orchestrated secession of Bangladesh from Pakistan, but the West Pakistani politicians and the army; a conclusion that is based only on the events that followed after the 1970 elections.
> Both myths need corroboration by independent sources. these sources, however, do not find the figures of the Bengalis killed during the military action and the number of rapes alleged to have been committed correct. Dr Sarmila Bose, a Bengali intellectual in her book “Dead Reckoning: Memories of the 1971 Bangladesh War”, argued that the number of Bengalis killed in 1971 was not three million, but around 50,000 while Bengalis were equally involved in the bloodshed of non-Bengalis. In regards to the much trumped up Jaysore massacre, she maintained that it was engineered and conducted by Mukti Bahni wearing army uniforms and the charges of rape are based on propaganda as no rape incident occurred at the hands of Pak Army personnel. *The contentions of Dr Bose are endorsed by none other than General Manek Shaw, who claimed that he recruited 80,000 Hindus to create the Mukti Bahni, who dressed up in Pakistan Army uniform and raped and pillaged Bengalis. They also dressed up as civilians and carried out acts of sabotage against the civil and military Government of Pakistan.*
> Mujib was harbouring the idea of an independent Bangladesh for more than two decades before the 1971 war, which he publicly expressed when the Indian forces occupied East Pakistan, by saying that his dream of 24 years for an ‘Independent Bangladesh’ has been fulfilled. He was a traitor by all definitions of the word.
> The Agartala Conspiracy Case instituted by Ayub Khan, which had to be withdrawn under intense pressure from the agitation led by Mualana Abdul Hamid Bhashani in East Pakistan and an unremitting demand by the politicians from the West Wing, was a reality and not a setup to discredit Mujib as claimed by his supporters. The Deputy Speaker of Bangladesh Assembly, Shaukat Ali, who was one of the accused of the Agartala Conspiracy, on a point of order in the Assembly in 2010, confessed that charges read out to them were true stating that they formed a Shangram Parishad under Sheikh Mujib for secession of East Pakistan.
> These facts leave no doubt in drawing the inference that India used Mujib to dismember Pakistan by providing training facilities to the Mukti Bahni, conducting murders and rapes to malign Pakistan Army and prepare ground for eventual assault. Tripura was actually the launching pad for offensive against the Pakistan Army for the Mukti Bahni and the Indian army. When Sheikh Hasina visited Tripura from January 11-12 in 2009, a Bangladeshi journalist Haroon Habib in an article published by The Hindu said that by visiting the state she was revisiting history as Tripura was the unofficial headquarter of the war of liberation.
> The foregoing facts adequately explode the myths surrounding the Dhaka debacle. It is regrettable to note, however, that despite these irrefutable ground realities a lobby in Pakistan are endorsing the demand made by Bangladesh for an apology and trying to prove Mujib as a patriot based on the autobiography of Mujib; a deliberate and conscious effort to malign Pakistan and its army. *The reality - as revealed by General Manek Shaw - is that most of the killings and rapes were carried out by the Hindus recruited by him and the elements hostile to Pakistan. *
> Pakistan has always looked forward to burying the past and have a cordial relationship with Bangladesh. Former President General Musharraf during his visit to Bangladesh expressed regrets over the tragic incident and urged the need for moving forward and not allowing history to bedevil the relations between the two countries.
> Against the backdrop of realities unravelled by independent sources and circumstances surrounding the Dhaka debacle, there is no justification for Bangladesh to demand an apology from Pakistan.
> 
> The writer is a freelance columnist. Email: ashpak10@gmail.com



I have never heard of such claims attributed to Manekshaw. Unless you can quote a reliable source this must be graded as nonsense.


----------



## MMG

Wow! What a info! Now I understand why India won in just 10-12 days. Because it was just supporting... Local people/army's support just guaranteed the support...all indians had to do was just give final push. Salute to Brave East Pakistan Rifle's Bangla Warriors who laid down their life for their motherland. RIP


----------



## Musalman

Sykox said:


> Wow! What a info! Now I understand why India won in just 10-12 days. Because it was just supporting... Local people/army's support just guaranteed the support...all indians had to do was just give final push. Salute to Brave East Pakistan Rifle's Bangla Warriors who laid down their life for their motherland. RIP


Yes otherwise in 1965 Indian didn't even dare


----------

